# Corrente do Golfo



## LUPER (1 Dez 2005 às 12:52)

Caros amigos, hoje saiu um artigo acerca de um estudo da corrente do golfo, e não é que ela desceu 30% na sua potência....  

Bem cada vez mais acredito que os dados já foram lançados e que agora é esperar pelo frio, e talvez adquirir uns m2 de terreno no Nordeste Brasileiro ou em África.

http://www.newscientist.com/article.ns?id=dn8398

PS: Isto hoje e amanhã vai ser bonito, vamos andar com agua pelos tornezelos.


----------



## Pedro Canelas (1 Dez 2005 às 13:39)

Boa tarde,

Esta situação poderá se sentir já neste inverno???

Abraço


----------



## LUPER (1 Dez 2005 às 14:26)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Boa tarde,
> 
> Esta situação poderá se sentir já neste inverno???
> 
> Abraço


Penso que não, mas uma coisa é certa está mais que provado que as mudanças repentinas existem, isto é, num curto espaço de tempo que segundo tenho lido pode ser de apenas 10 anos ou mesmo menos.

A nossa era é muito especial e é pena que não se tomem medidas preventitas destas situações. 

Esta noticia deveria ser levemente divulgada em noticiarios, afim de ir preparando as mente menos abertas........


----------



## Fil (1 Dez 2005 às 15:58)

Já a algum tempo que se vê que a corrente do golfo tem andado a perder força, principalmente este ano. Acho que caminhamos para um periodo de invernos mais frios que começou com o do ano passado e vai continuar com este. A ver se os meios de comunicação começam a tratar um pouco mais deste tema que também está ligado ao aquecimento global.


----------



## Minho (1 Dez 2005 às 21:56)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Já a algum tempo que se vê que a corrente do golfo tem andado a perder força, principalmente este ano. Acho que caminhamos para um periodo de invernos mais frios que começou com o do ano passado e vai continuar com este. A ver se os meios de comunicação começam a tratar um pouco mais deste tema que também está ligado ao aquecimento global.



Esperemos que uma temperatura mais fria no oceano não faça com que o Anticiclone dos Açores se torne mais potente e maior...


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (1 Dez 2005 às 22:05)

Boas!
o clima é hoje um assunto muito mediático!
qualquer coisa que encha uma página de jornal ou faça durar mais alguns minutos um telejornal vale a pena... nem que seja uma treta!
Se tiverem um ataque de lucidez lembrar-se-ão que a temperatura média global até tem vindo a aumentar. Estudos sobre a corrente do golfo sobre o seu abrandamento são reais... agora parar rapidamente ou a curto espaço de tempo... já imaginaram a inércia que um sistema destes tem? Calculem a sua massa e depis façam contas!
Prudência! Filtrem aquilo que lêm ou ouvem!


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (1 Dez 2005 às 22:14)

Acho que isto é a parte mais importante do artigo:
"Harry Bryden at the National Oceanography Centre in Southampton, UK, whose group carried out the analysis, says he is not yet sure if the change is temporary or signals a long-term trend. "We don’t want to say the circulation will shut down," he told "


----------



## Antonio (3 Dez 2005 às 01:20)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Esperemos que uma temperatura mais fria no oceano não faça com que o Anticiclone dos Açores se torne mais potente e maior...



Pois, se calhar o abrandamento da força da corrente do Golfo, seja variável e nos anos em que abranda o Anticiclone dos Açores é mais forte e em Portugal tem-se um ano seco, nos anos em que a força da corrente do Golfo recupera, o Anticiclone é mais fraco e Portugal tem um ano húmido. è uma teoria com uma certa lógica, o dificil é arranjar provas, pois não há pesquisas continuas de escala Atlântica que consigam comprovar todas as teorias que vão surgindo (penso eu de que...)


----------



## Minho (3 Dez 2005 às 11:42)

Lord_Of_The_Weather disse:
			
		

> Acho que isto é a parte mais importante do artigo:
> "Harry Bryden at the National Oceanography Centre in Southampton, UK, whose group carried out the analysis, says he is not yet sure if the change is temporary or signals a long-term trend. "We don’t want to say the circulation will shut down," he told "



Concordo plenamente. A acontecer alguma coisa à corrente do Golfo será ela desviar-se. Parar, nunca há-de parar. É o mesmo que construíssemos uma gigantesca barragem no estuário do Tejo. Certamente que o rio Tejo não ia ficar congelado e parado por milagre da natureza. Ou bem passava por cima da barragem, ou "encontraria" caminhos alternativos sempre obdecendo á lei da gravidade. O mesmo se passa com a Corrente do Golfo. Acho que quando falam no "shutdown" da corrente devem estar a referir-se a ela desaparecer tal como a conhecemos hoje. Daí o artigo referir que a circulação não irá parar.


----------



## Seringador (3 Dez 2005 às 11:49)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> Pois, se calhar o abrandamento da força da corrente do Golfo, seja variável e nos anos em que abranda o Anticiclone dos Açores é mais forte e em Portugal tem-se um ano seco, nos anos em que a força da corrente do Golfo recupera, o Anticiclone é mais fraco e Portugal tem um ano húmido. è uma teoria com uma certa lógica, o dificil é arranjar provas, pois não há pesquisas continuas de escala Atlântica que consigam comprovar todas as teorias que vão surgindo (penso eu de que...)



Antes demais gostaria de referir que esta questão ainda está a ser observada e não nos podemos basear num só estudo.  
Antes demias a actividade do atlântico está mais relacionada com a Oscilação do atlântico norte e com a circulação do jetstream polar, entre  outros factores, o que gera ou não a actividade do atlântico. No caso da corrente do golfo abrandar, poderá levar a um arrefecimento dos países da europa ocidental, visto que as suas águas quentes não chegariam tanto a norte e com a intensidade suficiente. outro factor a ter em conta para que esta situação seja possivel de acontecer é o facto das calotes polares estarem a diminuir a um ritmo 10 vezes superior ao normal nos últimos 50 anos.
Esta situação de mais água doce no atlântico irá travar o fluxo da corrente, já que a baixa salinização faz com que as águas fiquem mais frias e consecutivamente menos geradoras de instabilidade. Mas isto não abrandaria o aquecimento global, já que esta situação teria mais impacto ao nivel regional.


----------



## Minho (26 Dez 2005 às 15:28)

O site da National Geographic anunciou a descoberta de uma gigantesca nascente de água termal no Oceano Indico que chega a atingir 400ºC e liberta uma energia de 100.000 MW! Como dizem no artigo: _It's like an atom bomb down there_.
Aconselho uma leitura atenta do artigo.

De facto, o aquecimento global está muito mal estudado e atirar as culpas todas ao homem penso que é atirar areia aos olhos... Cada vez estou mais convencido que o sol e os vulcões marinhos têm um importante papel em todo este processo.

Abraço


----------



## Antonio (26 Dez 2005 às 15:33)

Impressionante notícia!


----------



## Seringador (26 Dez 2005 às 18:15)

Se aproveitassem essa geo-energia é que era bom!  
Mas vindo dos americanos não me supreende que defendam que é são causas natuirais e não eles (USA) que contribuiem é como atirar areia para os olhos..... não me convence o artigo!


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Dez 2005 às 15:21)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Mas vindo dos americanos não me supreende que defendam que é são causas natuirais e não eles (USA) que contribuiem é como atirar areia para os olhos..... não me convence o artigo!




Faço minhas estas palavras, concordo em pleno. Americanos, nem vê-los!!!


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (28 Dez 2005 às 21:13)

Completamente de acordo com o Seringador!
 Esses hamburguers só tem imaginação para a ficção científica!
Adiante!


----------



## Minho (28 Dez 2005 às 21:37)

Concordo com essa história dos americanos. Aliás eles não ratificam absolutamente nada. Acho que recentemente queriam ratificar ou chegaram mesmo a ratificar a situação dos prisioneiros de guerra. Porquê? Porque os outros paises assim podiam fazer o mesmo aos prisioneiros deles....

Mas sobre o aquecimento global (e foi + nesse sentido que foi o meu post), não acham que há um exagero em atribuir exclusivamente culpas ao Homem quando todos sistemas que interagem com o clima estão tão mal estudados ainda? Lembro-me que há um ano aquando do tsunami houve determinada imprensa a induzir que as catastofres naturais inclusivé sismos e vulcões se deviam ao aquecimento global


----------



## Antonio (29 Dez 2005 às 12:35)

Sim e, se entretanto houver mais notícias desse fonte de calor oceânica coloca-as aqui


----------



## Seringador (30 Dez 2005 às 13:05)

Tenho aqui um outro artigo Americano, não sobre esta questão mas, que apresenta os estudos da conspiração AG!!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/4520982.stm

E este de notícias de geologia 

http://www.kjvbible.org/geologynews.php


----------



## Assunção Araújo (9 Jan 2006 às 15:07)

*O catastrofismo*

Subscrevo as ideias dos posts que tentam travar a tendência para o catastrofismo.
Uma vezes a temperatura vai subir 4 ou 5 graus ate 2100. Outras vezes é a corrente do Golfo que vai acabar e vamos entrar numa idade do gelo.
Um bocadinho contraditorio, nao acham?
A maior parte das pessoas não têm a capcidade de recuo que o estudo das variações climáticas do quaternário deveria dar.
Nem é preciso ir muito longe. No período quente medieval as temperaturas eram semelhantes às actuais. Depois veio  a pequena idade do gelo e organizavam-se feiras sobre o Tamisa, obviamente gelado. 
Nao se esqueçam que, se partirmos de uma situação anormalmente fria (pequena idade do gelo) temos necessariamente que caminhar para temperaturas mais elevadas (e ainda bem)!http://forum.meteopt.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1642#


----------



## Seringador (11 Jan 2006 às 14:16)

Neste momento o mesmo se passa noutras regiões do globo sobretudo no Sudeste asiático, afectando inclusivé o Bangladesh, India (Caxemira já morreram 168 pessoas e todas as culturas danificadas) No Japão é o que é e lagos gelados, situação que não acontecia à mais de 70 anos e em algumas áreas nunca tinha acontecido!   

O que tenho vindo a a defender é que este inverno ao nivel global vai ser um Inverno à antiga e inclusivé em Portugal onde poderá ocorrer uma situação especial de frio húmido de NW e depois de frio seco de NE e E durante Fevereiro, espero que esteja enganado mas....  
Contudo a cobertura e espessura do gelo no hemifério norte não é nada de especial, só de salientar que a cobertura de neve é significativa, reportando a situações semelhantes só na década de 80.   
Vejam este link é excepcional!

http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/CT/animate.arctic.0.html


----------



## Minho (20 Jan 2006 às 16:19)

E esta notícia:

Baleia avistada no Tamisa em Londres

Uma baleia bico-de-garrafa foi avistada esta sexta-feira num troço do rio Tamisa em Londres, noticia a BBC. O mamífero, de cinco metros de comprimento, foi avistado a passar em frente ao Parlamento inglês.


O animal estará desorientado e terá subido o rio, referem os cientistas. As equipas de biólogos marinhos destacadas para o local afirmam que a baleia aparenta estar saudável e esperam que, com a mudança de maré, consiga regressar ao oceano.

Os investigadores consideram a situação extremamente invulgar, uma vez que o habitat natural da espécie encontra-se nas águas profundas do Atlântico Norte.

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=13&id_news=211143

Será o debilitamento a corrente do Golfo a causar os estragos?


----------



## Seringador (23 Jan 2006 às 14:11)

Minho disse:
			
		

> E esta notícia:
> 
> Baleia avistada no Tamisa em Londres
> 
> ...



Poderá ter sido enganada com a anomalia negativa das temperaturas existente e persistente nestas últimas 8 semanas  
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.1.21.2006.gif


----------



## Minho (24 Jan 2006 às 21:53)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Poderá ter sido enganada com a anomalia negativa das temperaturas existente e persistente nestas últimas 8 semanas
> http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.1.21.2006.gif


E esses são mapas superficiais. Falta saber como andará a temperatura a 10m de profundidade...


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (16 Fev 2006 às 12:46)

O Minho Falou Bem, O Sol EstÁ Entrando Num MÍnimo E Tem Os VulcÕes, Que SÃo Excelentes Modificadores, Vide O Kracatoa.


----------



## Iceberg (7 Jun 2006 às 23:07)

Olá. Gostaria de dar o meu contributo para esta questão, que estando relacionado com a paleoclimatologia, torna-se uma das minhas predilectas.

Nãe esqueçam que estamos a terminar um período de 10.000 anos de temperaturas amenas (pontuado aqui e ali por pequenos períodos frios, como a pequena idade do gelo), e já deveríamos estar a iniciar um periodo generalizado de descida das temperaturas globais. É esse o caminho que nos espera, o regresso a um novo período glaciar, lenta e paulatinamente. O nevão do passado Inverno no sul de Portugal e Espanha poderá já inserir-se num novo capítulo que se está a iniciar.

No entanto, o que está a atrasar esta evolução natural é o aquecimento global (também induzido pelo homem, entre outras possíveis causas mais ou menos naturais), e neste sentido, o aquecimento até é benéfico, na medida em que está a atrasar o regresso de condições climatéricas mais severas como o gelo, o frio, a neve e tempestades polares.

No entanto, a minha opinião pessoal, e trata-se somente de uma opinião, é que este processo que se deveria passar de forma gradual, poderá acontecer de uma forma muito brusca e repentina, talvez provocada pelo desequilíbrio ambiental que está originado no aquecimento global.

Seja o que for que nos espera, nós, apaixonados da meteorologia, somos uns privilegiados, porque no espaço tão curto de uma vida humana, dificilmente outra geração teve tamanha oportunidade de testemunhar tão importantes alterações nos padrões climáticos, e tamanha incerteza face ao dia de amanhã.


----------



## Seringador (8 Jun 2006 às 18:23)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Olá. Gostaria de dar o meu contributo para esta questão, que estando relacionado com a paleoclimatologia, torna-se uma das minhas predilectas.
> 
> Nãe esqueçam que estamos a terminar um período de 10.000 anos de temperaturas amenas (pontuado aqui e ali por pequenos períodos frios, como a pequena idade do gelo), e já deveríamos estar a iniciar um periodo generalizado de descida das temperaturas globais. É esse o caminho que nos espera, o regresso a um novo período glaciar, lenta e paulatinamente. O nevão do passado Inverno no sul de Portugal e Espanha poderá já inserir-se num novo capítulo que se está a iniciar.
> 
> ...



Eu também sou da opiião quie iremos arrefecer independentemente dos processos antrópicos que estão atrasar esse processo, contudo poderão tb acelará-lo, isto se as calotes polares derreterem depressa a corrente do golfo irá enfraquecer devido a uma maior quantidade de água doce e menos densa, que por sua vez irá influenciar as correntes do Atlântico, principalmente a do Golfo.


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2006 às 19:55)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Seja o que for que nos espera, nós, apaixonados da meteorologia, somos uns privilegiados, porque no espaço tão curto de uma vida humana, dificilmente outra geração teve tamanha oportunidade de testemunhar tão importantes alterações nos padrões climáticos, e tamanha incerteza face ao dia de amanhã.



Esperamos que as alterações não sejam muito violentas


----------



## Luis França (8 Jun 2006 às 22:01)

*Não é só a Terra que está a aquecer ...*

Li algures que não é só a Terra que está a aquecer mas todo o sistema solar.
Desde o Sol até Plutão, todos os planetas registam um aquecimento global desde há uns anos (vou procurar nos meus artigos guardados os links que em breve porei por aqui). Lembram-se das calotes de gelo que se viam em Marte?
pois essas quantidades de gelo diminuiram bruscamente nos últimos meses; existe outra "pequena" tempestade em Júpiter; Plutão aumentou a sua temperatura em cerca de 200% e outros pormenores. Já para não falar nas recentes explosões de raios gama do centro galáctico da Via Láctea.

http://grb.sonoma.edu/index.php


----------



## tozequio (8 Jun 2006 às 22:12)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Esperamos que as alterações não sejam muito violentas



Esse "não" está aí a mais.....


----------



## dj_alex (8 Jun 2006 às 22:26)

Só uma pergunta ... e tem rasteira   

Se o gelo contido no Polo Norte (o que está sobre o mar) acabar eventualmente por derreter , irá haver alteração na altura do oceano??


----------



## Luis França (8 Jun 2006 às 22:30)

*Claro que irão ser violentas ...*



			
				tozequio disse:
			
		

> Esse "não" está aí a mais.....




Dada a nossa pequena natureza bastará uma alteração ligeira e esse efeito na Terra será bem grande para a nossa escala....

Entretanto, aqui estão os links prometidos:

http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2002/pluto.html

http://www.space.com/scienceastronomy/pluto_seasons_030709.html

http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/1998/triton.html

http://www.space.com/scienceastronomy/060504_red_jr.html

http://www2.keck.hawaii.edu/news/science/saturn/

http://www.space.com/scienceastronomy/mars_ice-age_031208.html

http://www.newciv.org/nl/newslog.php/_v397/__show_article/_a000397-000050.htm

Gostava de saber as vossas opiniões.


----------



## tozequio (8 Jun 2006 às 22:36)

Eu sou apologista que o aquecimento global não é exclusivamente provocado pelo Homem. E de facto o aquecimento em outros planetas parece provar isso. Sabe-se que a actividade solar tem variado ao longo dos tempos, portanto parece-me perfeitamente plausível que estejamos actualmente numa fase com mais actividade solar, o que leva obviamente a um aumento da temperatura.

Ao longo da história geológica da Terra a temperatura tem variado bastante, parece-me de facto uma ilusão dizer que o Homem é o único responsável por isso (é um pensamento quase tão ou mais egocêntrico do que dizer que somos os únicos seres vivos no Universo).


----------



## Luis França (8 Jun 2006 às 22:47)

*Vejam a quantidade de vulcões prestes a  ....*

Até que enfim que vejo uma opinião diferente do "mainstream" com que nos tentam convencer a todo o custo.
É óbvio e ainda bem que não somos os únicos que vivemos no Cosmos.
Tudo o que acontece no Universo deve ser regulado pelo Grande Arquitecto.

O aquecimento global terá outras razões para além da poluição que o Homem faz; essa não será a única razão desta confusão global (podemos ter ajudado nessas mudanças mas não somos os únicos culpados).

Senão, vejamos:

http://www.swvrc.org/alerts.htm

Se estes monstros acordarem todos, em breve teremos um inverno nuclear


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2006 às 22:53)

Este pequeno interglaciar permitiu à espécie humana desenvolver toda esta civilização, que poderá não resistir a “pequenas” mudanças do clima global.


----------



## tozequio (8 Jun 2006 às 22:56)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Este pequeno interglaciar permitiu à espécie humana desenvolver toda esta civilização, que poderá não resistir a “pequenas” mudanças do clima global.



É certo que pequenas mudanças climáticas podem ter um efeito catastrófico, mas julgo que o Homem já atingiu um grau de evolução que lhe permitiria sobreviver a mudanças climáticas mais ou menos abruptas


----------



## Luis França (8 Jun 2006 às 23:03)

*Duvido ...*

Vejam-se as catástrofes recentes desde 2004.
Podemos ter as tecnologias mais avançadas mas isso não nos salvará de eventuais cataclismoà nossa pequenina escala.
Era bom, era. Se assim fosse, não estaríamos aqui preocupados com isso.
Continuamos a ser formiguinhas à escala planetária.
E se calhar ainda vai ser no nosso tempo. Eu, por mim, continuo à espera ...


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2006 às 23:13)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> É certo que pequenas mudanças climáticas podem ter um efeito catastrófico, mas julgo que o Homem já atingiu um grau de evolução que lhe permitiria sobreviver a mudanças climáticas mais ou menos abruptas



O homem como espécie sim, mas muitos países têm estruturas frágeis, não sei se suportariam a destruição dos seus sistemas agrícolas, por exemplo.


----------



## Minho (9 Jun 2006 às 00:02)

Eu também acredito que estamos a caminho de uma glaciação e não de aquecimentos. O que estamos a assistir são pequenas variações tão naturais como foi a pequena idade do gelo... 
No meio disto tudo só acho triste que a comunicação social continue a deixar-se instrumentalizar por diversas organizações que causam um alarme desnecessário culpando o Homem de tudo o que acontece ao planeta Terra. Estamos de facto a destruir muitos ecossistemas e recursos naturais mas daí a sermos culpados por tsunamis, terramotos, erupções vulcânicas ou furacões  ainda temos muito para andar....

Apesar de ser um amante do frio e da neve (basta dar uma olhadela nos meus posts do inverno...), uma era Glaciar pura e dura como foi a última seria catastrófica, isto devido a sobrepovoamento que a Terra tem neste momento. Os milhões de deslocados que provocaria tal glaciação iria pressionar zonas que neste momento já sofrem com excesso de população. Com isto teriamos lutas e conflitos por recursos naturais que fazem parecer as guerras relacionadas com o petróleo uma brincadeira....


----------



## Vânia_Geo (9 Jun 2006 às 02:24)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Eu sou apologista que o aquecimento global não é exclusivamente provocado pelo Homem. E de facto o aquecimento em outros planetas parece provar isso. Sabe-se que a actividade solar tem variado ao longo dos tempos, portanto parece-me perfeitamente plausível que estejamos actualmente numa fase com mais actividade solar, o que leva obviamente a um aumento da temperatura.
> 
> Ao longo da história geológica da Terra a temperatura tem variado bastante, parece-me de facto uma ilusão dizer que o Homem é o único responsável por isso (é um pensamento quase tão ou mais egocêntrico do que dizer que somos os únicos seres vivos no Universo).



Plenamente de acordo!    

É neste momento, que lamento a perda de todas as nossas mensagens relativas ao aquecimento global...


----------



## Vânia_Geo (9 Jun 2006 às 02:28)

*Um grande guarda-chuva...*



			
				Luis França disse:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Senão, vejamos:
> 
> ...



Exactamente!

Quando os vulcões entram em erupção lançam grandes quantidades de pó e de fumo para a atmosfera, formando uma grande sombra como se de um guarda-chuva gigante se tratasse - devido ao encobrimento da luz solar. 
Se se produzir pó e fumo em grandes quantidades a Terra poderá arrefecer.


----------



## Vânia_Geo (9 Jun 2006 às 02:48)

Minho disse:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> No meio disto tudo só acho triste que a comunicação social continue a deixar-se instrumentalizar por diversas organizações que causam um alarme desnecessário culpando o Homem de tudo o que acontece ao planeta Terra. Estamos de facto a destruir muitos ecossistemas e recursos naturais mas daí a sermos culpados por tsunamis, terramotos, erupções vulcânicas ou furacões  ainda temos muito para andar....
> 
> (...)



É inegável que o tema das variações climáticas, tratado e discutido actualmente a todos os níveis, continua bastante controverso. Em certos órgãos de comunicação social, o Homem é considerado como o principal agente das variações do clima. Não raras vezes, os _media_ atribuem título do género: "As mudanças climáticas devem-se à acção humana"!   
Estaria correcto se se tivesse escrito "... devem-se também à acção humana".

De igual modo, a prudência impõe-se nas conclusões; pois, os resultados dependem fortemente das técnicas escolhidas para o tratamento da documentação numérica. 
E mais uma vez, reafirmo que, a sucessão de opiniões contraditórias de especialistas da matéria, que vêem a lume nos órgãos de comunicação social, ilustram bem as dúvidas que ainda subsistem no que diz respeito às variações climáticas, bem como na responsabilização de agentes pelas mesmas.


----------



## Vânia_Geo (9 Jun 2006 às 03:08)

*Impactos devido à variabilidade da temperatura...*



			
				tozequio disse:
			
		

> É certo que pequenas mudanças climáticas podem ter um efeito catastrófico, mas julgo que o Homem já atingiu um grau de evolução que lhe permitiria sobreviver a mudanças climáticas mais ou menos abruptas



Na verdade, subsistem preocupantes incertezas quanto ao valor e repartição espacial do aquecimento previsto, às suas consequências na precipitação (e obviamente, também, na distribuição da vegetação natural e na agricultura), ao ritmo da elevação do nível do mar que ameaça submergir as terras baixas onde se concentram os mais férteis terrenos agrícolas, numerosas indústrias e uma grande percentagem da população mundial.


A previsão correcta permitiria diminuir os impactes das variações climáticas globais e dos caprichos regionais e locais do tempo e do clima.


Se a temperatura registar um aumento, o que poderá suceder?

- África - aumento dos níveis de pobreza, cheias, desigualdade na distribuição de meios;

- Regiões Polares - aumento do degelo e consequências ao nível dos ecossistemas;

- Europa - aumento da frequência de sistemas climáticos intensos (cheias, secas, etc.);

- América Latina -   inundação das áreas costeiras; aumenta a deteoração, guerras e conflitos nacionais e internacionais;

- América do Norte - incremento do desflorestamento, agravamento da poluição (consequências ao nível da saúde).

No entanto, outros sectores podem beneficiar com as temperaturas mais elevadas - pois, haverá uma maior fertilização dos solos, áreas de regadio, redução dos custos de aquecimento, redução do consumo de sal gasto na neve nas estradas, etc.


----------



## Bruno Campos (9 Jun 2006 às 09:22)

Eu gosto desta animação do forum!!!! Estas discussões são pura ciência! Parabéns a todos os intervenientes!

Por mim, cá espero uma mudança drástica ao nível climático. Viram o filme "o dia depois de amanhã" ?? Um dia dia poderá acontecer... se bem que não tão rápido    

Em relação ao aquecimento global!!!!!!  Continuo a pensar que o homem tem pouca influência à escala planetária. Mas tb n digo q n tem nenhuma!
Mas a minha ideia vai ao encontro da de muitos vocês! Muito mais rápido entraremos numa era glaciar do que num continuo aquecimento global....

Talvez ainda presenciemos essa mudança. e eu finalmente irei ver uns glaciares no Gerês e na Serra da Estrela   

Parabens Forum Meteopt!!!


----------



## Bruno Campos (9 Jun 2006 às 09:27)

Vânia_Geo disse:
			
		

> Exactamente!
> 
> Quando os vulcões entram em erupção lançam grandes quantidades de pó e de fumo para a atmosfera, formando uma grande sombra como se de um guarda-chuva gigante se tratasse - devido ao encobrimento da luz solar.
> Se se produzir pó e fumo em grandes quantidades a Terra poderá arrefecer.




Pois é. Bastava alguns desses meninos entrar em erupção ao mesmo tempo e entravamos mmo no inverno nuclear. Se bem que eu n acredito muito nessa hipotese. acredito mais numa super-erupção de um grande vulcão (tipo yellowstone) que causaria danos planetários.


----------



## dj_alex (9 Jun 2006 às 10:58)

Vânia_Geo disse:
			
		

> Plenamente de acordo!
> 
> É neste momento, que lamento a perda de todas as nossas mensagens relativas ao aquecimento global...




Também eu....



Bem...quanto ao aquecimento global... Aqui fica um gráfico da concentração de CO2 nos últimos 400,000 anos...( http://www.clearlight.com/~mhieb/WVFossils/last_400k_yrs.html ) Alguem tem dúvida que o aumento de CO2 nós ultimos 200 anos é da responsabilidade do HOMEM???

Nos últimos anos 200 anos ( http://www.clearlight.com/~mhieb/WVFossils/last_200_yrs.html ) acho que se nota uma correlação entre o aumento da temperatura e o aumento da concentração de CO2...Ou não ??   

Quanto ao que o futuro nos reserva...Só o tempo o dirá...mas não me parece que ainda vamos a tempo (100 anos) de assistir a uma era glaciar..para grande pena minha...

Mas muita da ciência em relação a este assunto ainda está por descobrir...




> Post Original de tozequio
> É certo que pequenas mudanças climáticas podem ter um efeito catastrófico, mas julgo que o Homem já atingiu um grau de evolução que lhe permitiria sobreviver a mudanças climáticas mais ou menos abruptas



Não acredito...enquanto houver grandes desiguldades no mundo isto nunca será possivel...



> Post Original de Vania
> No entanto, outros sectores podem beneficiar com as temperaturas mais elevadas - pois, haverá uma maior fertilização dos solos, áreas de regadio, redução dos custos de aquecimento, redução do consumo de sal gasto na neve nas estradas, etc.



Acreditas que os impactos positivos ( isto é os sectores que podem beneficiar) do aumento temperatura ultrapassam os impactos negativos??


----------



## dj_alex (9 Jun 2006 às 11:04)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> Senão, vejamos:
> 
> http://www.swvrc.org/alerts.htm
> 
> Se estes monstros acordarem todos, em breve teremos um inverno nuclear




Se estes vulcões acordarem todos ao mm tempo a Terra colapsava


----------



## tozequio (9 Jun 2006 às 11:09)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Se estes vulcões acordarem todos ao mm tempo a Terra colapsava



Antes de colapsar, tinha que haver uns bons nevões no Porto


----------



## Seringador (9 Jun 2006 às 11:10)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> Até que enfim que vejo uma opinião diferente do "mainstream" com que nos tentam convencer a todo o custo.
> É óbvio e ainda bem que não somos os únicos que vivemos no Cosmos.
> Tudo o que acontece no Universo deve ser regulado pelo Grande Arquitecto.
> 
> ...



Bom Link!
Bastavam 2 Pinatubos agora para termos um inverno à medida 
Neste caso Merapi e (outra em simultaneo em Java o Semeru) na Indonesia e Ubinas no Perú.
http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/natural_hazards_v2.php3?img_id=13632
Já ficava contente pelo inverno que teríamos


----------



## dj_alex (9 Jun 2006 às 11:17)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Eu sou apologista que o aquecimento global não é exclusivamente provocado pelo Homem. E de facto o aquecimento em outros planetas parece provar isso. Sabe-se que a actividade solar tem variado ao longo dos tempos, portanto parece-me perfeitamente plausível que estejamos actualmente numa fase com mais actividade solar, o que leva obviamente a um aumento da temperatura.
> 
> Ao longo da história geológica da Terra a temperatura tem variado bastante, parece-me de facto uma ilusão dizer que o Homem é o único responsável por isso (é um pensamento quase tão ou mais egocêntrico do que dizer que somos os únicos seres vivos no Universo).



VÊ o ponto 9.2 http://www.env.leeds.ac.uk/envi2150/oldnotes/lecture9/lecture9.html

O sol tem influência...Mas tem um impacto reduzido na temperatura como se vê pelo gráfico 9.1.


----------



## Seringador (9 Jun 2006 às 11:35)

e esquecia-me o Ulawum
http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/natural_hazards_v2.php3?img_id=13625


----------



## Vânia_Geo (9 Jun 2006 às 14:52)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Acreditas que os impactos positivos ( isto é os sectores que podem beneficiar) do aumento temperatura ultrapassam os impactos negativos??



Alexandre creio que, em momento algum, fiz alguma afirmação nesse sentido! Destaquei, de um modo geral, alguns impactes das variações climáticas globais. Creio que pelos exemplos que referi - positivos e negativos - só não vê quem não quer, que o homem é uma pequenina formiguinha perante a força da natureza!   

Ah! E esta designação de "formiguinha" não serve somente para ilustrar a impotência do homem face à força da natureza, mas também, para demonstrar a nossa incapacidade de alterar ou inverter qualquer tendência de evolução da mesma.


----------



## dj_alex (9 Jun 2006 às 15:07)

Vânia_Geo disse:
			
		

> Ah! E esta designação de "formiguinha" não serve somente para ilustrar a impotência do homem face à força da natureza,



Nisto concordo ctg


----------



## Seringador (9 Jun 2006 às 17:06)

Vânia_Geo disse:
			
		

> Ah! E esta designação de "formiguinha" não serve somente para ilustrar a impotência do homem face à força da natureza, mas também, para demonstrar a nossa incapacidade de alterar ou inverter qualquer tendência de evolução da mesma.



Depende a formiga por si só não mas se formarem um formigueiro poderão fazer a diferença


----------



## Luis França (9 Jun 2006 às 17:32)

*Notícias fresquinhas de hoje*

Este tópico está bem animado  

Aqui estão mais algumas notícias recentes:

Global warming has forced animals to evolve already
http://news.independent.co.uk/environment/article753745.ece

State of calamity declared in town following Philippine volcano
http://www.canada.com/topics/news/world/story.html?id=cb18d416-38ad-46a5-ad96-1eda7e6eb2e4&k=11946

Volcano erupts in Japan
http://www.news24.com/News24/World/News/0,6119,2-10-1462_1947556,00.html

Plants 'predictT' volcanic eruptions
http://www.pr-inside.com/plants-predict-volcanic-eruptions-r7697.htm

Record meteorite hit Norway
http://www.aftenposten.no/english/local/article1346411.ece

Rumblings and bangs as Highland earthquake hits Scotland
http://www.theherald.co.uk/news/63739.html


----------



## dj_alex (9 Jun 2006 às 19:34)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> Este tópico está bem animado




Este assunto é sempre aquele que gera mais discussão.. Ja antes do forum ir abaixo, havia uma discussão bem interessante....O problema é que sou eu contra o resto dos foristas


----------



## Seringador (9 Jun 2006 às 22:51)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Este assunto é sempre aquele que gera mais discussão.. Ja antes do forum ir abaixo, havia uma discussão bem interessante....O problema é que sou eu contra o resto dos foristas


ou melhor a programação contra a razão   
 vamos aguardar pelos dados de alguns satélites que vão ser enviadas pelo outono ou senão temos sempre uma noticia ou outra sobre estudos


----------



## Iceberg (10 Jun 2006 às 00:11)

Sim senhor, temos um forum muito animado, todos os dias tenho de me beliscar para acreditar que não estou a sonhar, e acreditar que temos de facto um forum a sério de meteorologia em Portugal ... embora eu gostaria mais de lhe chamar, tal como os espanhóis, um forum de "meteolocos"


----------



## Iceberg (10 Jun 2006 às 00:21)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Este pequeno interglaciar permitiu à espécie humana desenvolver toda esta civilização, que poderá não resistir a “pequenas” mudanças do clima global.



Concordo inteiramente contigo, Dan. A Humanidade tal como a conhecemos nunca viveu com outro padrão climático diferente do actual. Quanto mais desenvolvidos tecnologicamente somos, mais vulneráveis nos tornaremos aos caprichos da mãe natureza ...


----------



## dj_alex (10 Jun 2006 às 11:14)

> Animais sofrem modificações genéticas
> 
> Alterações climáticas aceleram evolução das espécies
> 
> ...



Fonte: SIC


----------



## Seringador (27 Jun 2006 às 10:43)

Bem pessoal por estas previsões sasonais do NCEP vai ser uma época muito interessante mas. ao mm tempo parece que a corrwente do golfo abrandou, reparem a partir de Julho   
Era fixe se tivessemos outro Novembro como o de 2005  
Anomalia
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/glbT2mMon.gif
Standard
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/glbT2mMonNorm.gif


----------



## LUPER (27 Jun 2006 às 23:51)

Tal como ja referi noutro topic, isto começa a dar razão  a quem como eu, tem defendido a paragem da corrente do golfo. Este verão muito ameno, para mim, é o inicio de uma mudança brusca no clima. O degelo esta a atingir niveis historicos, e essa agua doce irá concerteza parar ainda mais a corrente.  

Resta-nos esperar mais um inverno com uma nevadas em sitios inusuais, para podermos afirmar que algo mudou com toda a certeza.

Os modelos são caractristicos de Outubro não de Julho, algo aqui está mal. E não vale a pena virem os jornalistas com mentiras sobre o aquecimento, porque estamos a arrefecer e não a aquecer.

PS: Vou comprar uns ha de terra no Brasil e em Angola.........


----------



## tozequio (28 Jun 2006 às 13:11)

Esta pergunta pode parecer muito estúpida (e se calhar até é... ), mas o abrandamento da Corrente do Golfo não provocaria um aumento da temperatura no Verão? Eu sempre tive a ideia de que a Corrente era responsável tanto pelo nosso Inverno ameno como pelo nosso agradável Verão ( ), portanto um abrandamento significaria Verões mais quentes e Invernos mais frios...

Ou estarei enganado?

(Apesar de ser um grande interessado por estas matérias, não tenho nem 1/10 dos vossos conhecimentos sobre estes assuntos, perdoem-me se for uma questão ridícula)


----------



## Minho (28 Jun 2006 às 17:38)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Esta pergunta pode parecer muito estúpida (e se calhar até é... ), mas o abrandamento da Corrente do Golfo não provocaria um aumento da temperatura no Verão? Eu sempre tive a ideia de que a Corrente era responsável tanto pelo nosso Inverno ameno como pelo nosso agradável Verão ( ), portanto um abrandamento significaria Verões mais quentes e Invernos mais frios...
> 
> Ou estarei enganado?
> 
> (Apesar de ser um grande interessado por estas matérias, não tenho nem 1/10 dos vossos conhecimentos sobre estes assuntos, perdoem-me se for uma questão ridícula)



Penso que depende para onde se desviaria a corrente do Golfo e de onde viessem os ventos em comparação com situações actuais.
Imagina que a corrente do Golfo se desviasse em direcção à Peninsula Iberica ou até um pouco mais a Sul. Nesse caso, com ventos de SW tinhamos tempo muito quente e húmido pois o ar era aquecido pela corrente do Golfo. Se os ventos viessem de Noroeste ou Norte o Verão seria muito mais frio que o actual pois não existiriam o efeito amenizador da corrente no Atlantico a norte da Peninsula Ibérica.


----------



## Seringador (28 Jun 2006 às 18:31)

Sucintamente, já que é um tema que dá para mangas, o barandamento da corrente provocaria a muito longo prazo mais frio e menos precipitação, visto que não existia temperatura do mar para sustentar uma pressão que actualmente existe no Atl Norte.


----------



## Seringador (3 Jul 2006 às 14:50)

Bem anomalia do gelo no ártico é grande e só há pouco tempo é que começou o verão do ártico!
Anomalia é maior do que a realidade da área ocupada mas se calhar para lá caminha.

Área ocupação H.N.
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/current.area.jpg

Anomalia
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/current.anom.jpg

Segundo a Estação do ano!
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/seasonal.extent.updated.jpg


----------



## Bruno Campos (3 Jul 2006 às 15:04)

A temperatura da água do mar está numa anomalia muito positiva, chegando perto dos 5 graus em certos sitios. 

Quem se lixa é o belo do pinguim!!!!


----------



## tozequio (3 Jul 2006 às 17:32)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Quem se lixa é o belo do pinguim!!!!



E também os apaixonados da neve e do frio aqui do fórum, já que pode ser um mau sinal para o próximo Inverno


----------



## Minho (9 Jul 2006 às 19:50)

*Documento sobre a última grande glaciação*

Neste *PDF* encontra-se um artigo sobre o arrefecimento no Plistocénico em Portugal. Para os que gostam do frio leiam porque é muito intessante. Só de imaginar que as neves eternas a NW de Portugal se encontravam nos 1200 msnm, os verões eram 10ºC mais frescos e a banquisa no inverno chega até ao Norte das costa Galegas   

Velhos tempos


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Jul 2006 às 09:00)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Neste PDF encontra-se um artigo sobre o arrefecimento no Plistocénico em Portugal. Para os que gostam do frio leiam porque é muito intessante. Só de imaginar que as neves eternas a NW de Portugal se encontravam nos 1200 msnm, os verões eram 10ºC mais frescos e a banquisa no inverno chega até ao Norte das costa Galegas
> 
> Velhos tempos



Tb tenhoa alguns artigos sobre a glaciação plistocénica no gerês! Foi o meu seminário de fim do curso de geografia!
Estava bem mais fresquinho nessa altura. E a costa portuguesa alongava-se umas centenas de metros mais pra ocidente. n tinhamos problemas com a urbanização litoral  

Era o tempo em que provavelmente existiam ursos na serra do gerês!  

Já imaginaram podermos ver o vale glaciar do zezere cheinho de GElo  

EU aguardo uma mudança repentina do clima, tipo o filme "_o dia depois do amanhã_". Mas pode demorar uns anos e não uns dias como no filme.  

Abraço


----------



## Minho (10 Jul 2006 às 09:51)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Era o tempo em que provavelmente existiam ursos na serra do gerês!



Parece que agora migraram para as Camaras Municipais e Ministério do Ambiente


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Jul 2006 às 11:39)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Parece que agora migraram para as Camaras Municipais e Ministério do Ambiente


----------



## Seringador (10 Jul 2006 às 12:40)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Parece que agora migraram para as Camaras Municipais e Ministério do Ambiente



Lol   
mas parece que agora estão a ser ameaçados de sobrepopulação nesse locais de RAN :Reserva Asnos Nacional!


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Jul 2006 às 14:25)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Lol
> mas parece que agora estão a ser ameaçados de sobrepopulação nesse locais de RAN :Reserva Asnos Nacional!


----------



## dj_alex (10 Jul 2006 às 17:35)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Lol
> mas parece que agora estão a ser ameaçados de sobrepopulação nesse locais de RAN :Reserva Asnos Nacional!




Se fosse só nesses locais estava eu feliz....


----------



## Seringador (10 Jul 2006 às 17:53)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Se fosse só nesses locais estava eu feliz....



já sabemos onde também não é...


----------



## Iceberg (30 Jul 2006 às 01:02)

Por falar em Pequena Idade do Gelo, devem ter sido tempos espectaculares esses, como se pode ver por alguns relatos que nos chegam dessas épocas, como por exemplo um relato que eu recolho há algum tempo e que informava que num determinado ano desse período nevou sete (7) vezes em Lisboa. E esse relato referia-se apenas a um determinado ano, provavelmente seria uma situação frequente nessa altura, aliás como se verifica por um excelente post colocado por alguém neste forum com relatos de nevadas em Guimarães, inclusivamente em 24 de Agosto.    

Recentemente, descobri um estudo que em determinado ponto informava que nessa altura a Serra do Marão (a poucos Kms do litoral), tinha neve todo o ano, inclusivamente no Verão.

Agora são poucos os Invernos em que neva no Marão, e normalmente em Março/Abril a serra já está despida de neve.


----------



## tozequio (30 Jul 2006 às 01:53)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Agora são poucos os Invernos em que neva no Marão, e normalmente em Março/Abril a serra já está despida de neve.



Até neva todos os anos, o problema é que a neve derrete quase tão rapidamente como aparece, mesmo numa boa nevada como a de final de Fevereiro, imagino que a neve não tenha durado mais de 15 dias, com as temperaturas de Primavera que se registam quase sempre em Março.


----------



## Minho (30 Jul 2006 às 13:30)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Por falar em Pequena Idade do Gelo, devem ter sido tempos espectaculares esses, como se pode ver por alguns relatos que nos chegam dessas épocas, como por exemplo um relato que eu recolho há algum tempo e que informava que num determinado ano desse período nevou sete (7) vezes em Lisboa. E esse relato referia-se apenas a um determinado ano, provavelmente seria uma situação frequente nessa altura, aliás como se verifica por um excelente post colocado por alguém neste forum com relatos de nevadas em Guimarães, inclusivamente em 24 de Agosto.
> 
> Recentemente, descobri um estudo que em determinado ponto informava que nessa altura a Serra do Marão (a poucos Kms do litoral), tinha neve todo o ano, inclusivamente no Verão.
> 
> Agora são poucos os Invernos em que neva no Marão, e normalmente em Março/Abril a serra já está despida de neve.



Quer dizer que se aplicarmos em grosso modo o gradiente de temperautra de 0.6ºC por cada 100metros, temos que no Verão à cota zero as temperaturas rondariam os 10ºC ou então deviam cair quantidades descomunais de neve de  modo que a taxa de ablação não fosse suficiente para fusão completa das neves


----------



## Iceberg (30 Jul 2006 às 20:36)

Talvez Verões muito frescos, principalmente em altitude, que se forem consecutivos ano após ano, provocam o efeito de acumulação de neve (os chamados "neveros" em espanhol), deixando assim a serra com neve perpétua.


----------



## Seringador (31 Jul 2006 às 16:43)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Até neva todos os anos, o problema é que a neve derrete quase tão rapidamente como aparece, mesmo numa boa nevada como a de final de Fevereiro, imagino que a neve não tenha durado mais de 15 dias, com as temperaturas de Primavera que se registam quase sempre em Março.



Não me lembra de ver o Marão com tanta neve por tanto tempo como este Inverno, foram perto de 20 dias e nas antenas havia locais com mais de 1,80m de altura, muita neve, foi um Inverno à antiga


----------



## Luis França (1 Ago 2006 às 02:37)

Recolhi assim que cheguei estas notícias que nos vão dar que pensar nos próximos tempos (como receava há alguns meses); é só esperar porque vai acontecer nos próximos anos; desculpem não ter traduzido os títulos  

Earthquake rattles Hawaiian Islands
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/national/1110AP_Hawaii_Earthquake.html

New kind of volcano cluster discovered on Pacific Ocean bed off Iwate 
http://mdn.mainichi-msn.co.jp/national/news/20060728p2a00m0na017000c.html

Volcanic Activity Beneath Pacific Ocean May Indicate Earth's Upper Mantle Is More 'Liquefied' Than Previously Thought
http://newswire.ascribe.org/cgi-bin...0727.123638&time=13 45 PDT&year=2006&public=0

Mayon may turn ‘hazardous’ anytime
http://newsinfo.inq7.net/breakingnews/metroregions/view_article.php?article_id=12323

Scientists see further heat waves
http://www.insidebayarea.com/dailyreview/localnews/ci_4096559

Mayon's eruption may occur within days (3:40 p.m)
http://www.sunstar.com.ph/static/ne...uption.may.occur.within.days.(3.40.p.m.).html

Philippine authorities warn against forest fires around Mayon
http://english.people.com.cn/200607/29/eng20060729_287994.html

Fire smoke blankets city on Sumatra
http://english.people.com.cn/200607/29/eng20060729_287748.html

Fire rages in Brazil's Atlantic forest
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/ap/world/4078061.html

e já agora vejam estes fogos







Que raio será aquela esfera luminosa do lado direito da imagem (reflexo não é de certreza)?

http://sohowww.nascom.nasa.gov/data/realtime/javagif/gifs/20060731_1518_c3.gif


----------



## Minho (1 Ago 2006 às 12:04)

Lado direito ou lado esquerdo??


----------



## Luis França (1 Ago 2006 às 12:43)

Ora, do lado esquerdo está Saturno, ao centro o Sol e à direita aparece um círculo mais claro. É esse círculo que me intriga.


----------



## tozequio (1 Ago 2006 às 23:12)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> Ora, do lado esquerdo está Saturno, ao centro o Sol e à direita aparece um círculo mais claro. É esse círculo que me intriga.



Talvez sujidade?


----------



## Angelstorm (2 Ago 2006 às 17:33)

Talvez vento solar...???


----------



## Luis França (2 Ago 2006 às 18:29)

Sujidade não é de certeza pq antes e depois desta imagem não há vestigios de impurezas; vento solar, só se for  "restos" duma CME (mas não houve nenhuma nem antes nem depois - ver em  http://sohowww.nascom.nasa.gov/ ,The Sun Now, Lasco C3 no arquivo) e depois fico a pensar naquele círculo perfeito, apesar da anomalia (será que os retocadores da NASA não viram o objecto?  ver também: http://www.azuredoor.freeserve.co.uk/famouscases/airbrushconfess.htm ).

Se acharem interessante as seguintes imagens abre-se um novo tópico?

Meteoritos próximos?

http://sohowww.nascom.nasa.gov/data/realtime/javagif/gifs/20060719_0242_c3.gif

http://sohowww.nascom.nasa.gov/data/realtime/javagif/gifs/20060610_1242_c3.gif


"Explosão solar" (solar pulse) em forma de "olho egípcio" ?

http://sohowww.nascom.nasa.gov/data/realtime/javagif/gifs/20060714_1042_c3.gif


----------



## Seringador (2 Ago 2006 às 19:19)

Boas,
Acho que é melhor abri novos tópicos dedicados á astronomia e a fenómenos geológicos, pq assim estamos a fugir do tema deste tópico, não quero que levem amal mas é mais para se organizar a informação para assim ser melhor discutida 
Que é que acham?


----------



## Iceberg (2 Ago 2006 às 23:19)

Por mim, tudo bem, Seringador, concordo com essa sugestão.


----------



## Seringador (3 Ago 2006 às 01:17)

Então sugeria ao Luis abertura de dois tópicos fixos, visto que ele tão bem domina, tanto ao nível dde conteúdos de Astronomia, como de geologia e os seus riscos associados!?
Que acham?


----------



## Minho (3 Ago 2006 às 01:20)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Então sugeria ao Luis abertura de dois tópicos fixos, visto que ele tão bem domina, tanto ao nível dde conteúdos de Astronomia, como de geologia e os seus riscos associados!?
> Que acham?


Eu voto que sim! Cria-se um novo Forum dentro da secção Outros com o tema "Ciência". Assim tudo que tivesse relacionado com qualquer áres cientifica excepto meteorologia seria lá postado...


----------



## Seringador (3 Ago 2006 às 01:28)

Sim Minho, um novo local para as ciências da terra, excepto a climatologia e meteorologia!


----------



## Iceberg (6 Ago 2006 às 00:33)

Também estou de acordo, tal como se faz noutros foruns, um capítulo dedicado ás ciências da terra, onde poderão caber temas como a geologia, a sismologia, a astronomia, e outras afins.

É que desta forma estamos a tornar o forum mais abrangente e mais plural, o que pode beneficiar a adesão de outros participantes que não se confinem ao estudo da climatologia e meteorologia.

Mais um passo no engrandecimento desta nossa comunidade!


----------



## LUPER (22 Ago 2006 às 01:13)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*

Retomando este tópico queria que vcs todos comenta-se a seguinte imagem da corrente do golfo, nomeadamente no seu troço inicial.





Reparem nas zonas 1 e 2 e vejam como em 2003 (mais à esquerda) a corrente tinha uma largura quase 30 a 40% maior do que na presente data. Vejam como a sua largura diminui ao longo de tão só 3 anos. Oportunamente tentarei fazer a analise ao sector do 62w para Este.

A diminuição da largura no troço inicial é bastante clara, o que implica que o volume de água transportada é muito menor (uma vez que em profundidade os dados são escassos, mas esta é uma corrente superficial, não corrente profunda) os efeitos deste abrandamento começam a fazer-se sentir desde já nas anormalias positivas no trajecto da corrente de S para N e negativas de N para S.  Parece-me que isto deveria ser estudado mais em profundidade por pessoas com mais conhecimentos do que eu e com acesso a mais dados, uma vez que a confrmar-se isto, dentro de alguns anos a corrente poderá ter virado a Sul, e aí será tarde para tomar medidas de minimização dos efeitos.


----------



## Seringador (22 Ago 2006 às 11:19)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



LUPER disse:


> Retomando este tópico queria que vcs todos comenta-se a seguinte imagem da corrente do golfo, nomeadamente no seu troço inicial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bem relacionado Luper!, eu acho que se tivesses mais dados eras a pessoa certa para efectuar uma investigação 
De facto se esta situaçõe se vire a confirmar, adeus ao clima actual e venha o frio ea secura....


----------



## dj_alex (22 Ago 2006 às 12:06)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



Seringador disse:


> Bem relacionado Luper!, eu acho que se tivesses mais dados eras a pessoa certa para efectuar uma investigação
> De facto se esta situaçõe se vire a confirmar, adeus ao clima actual e venha o frio ea secura....



A comparação entre dois dias não é mt significativa!!
O que seria  interessante fazer era por exemplo o fluxo de calor médio mensal em 2 ou 3 secções da corrente de golfo e ver o seu comportamento numa série temporal com vários anos...
A partir dai talvez se consigam tirar mais conclusões ( tendencias...variablidade inter e intra anual)

O que acham??


----------



## Pedro Canelas (22 Ago 2006 às 12:33)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*

Gronelândia: Recuo dos glaciares não é fenómeno recente

O recuo dos glaciares da Gronelândia, provocado pela fusão dos gelos, tem vindo a ocorrer ao longo dos últimos cem anos, não sendo por isso um fenómeno recente, indica um estudo divulgado esta segunda-feira. 
Neste trabalho, investigadores da Universidade de Aarhus (centro da Dinamarca) estudaram o movimento dos glaciares da ilha de Disko, no oeste da Gronelândia, desde o fim do século XIX até à actualidade. 

«O estudo, baseado em 247 dos 350 glaciares de Disko, é o mais extenso feito até agora sobre os movimentos dos glaciares da Gronelândia», afirmou o glaciologista Jacob Clement Yde, co-autor da investigação com o colega Niels Tvis Knudsen. 

O estudo foi apresentado em Cambridge (Reino Unido), na abertura de um simpósio internacional sobre a influência do aquecimento climático nos glaciares do mundo. 

«Examinámos 95 por cento da zona coberta pelos glaciares em Disko, e tudo indica que os nossos resultados são também válidos para os situados perto das costas no resto da Gronelândia», acrescentou. 

Com a ajuda de «mapas da época e de observações actuais de satélites», os cientistas «constataram que 70% dos glaciares recuaram regularmente desde finais dos anos 1880, à velocidade de cerca de oito metros por ano», segundo Yde. 

O maior recuo foi constatado entre 1964 e 1985. 

Na sua perspectiva, «o aquecimento climático da Gronelândia de 3 a 4 graus entre 1920 e 1930, e o registado depois de 1995 contribuíram para manter e acelerar a fusão dos gelos». 

O efeito da subida das temperaturas nos anos 1920-30 «foi visível dezenas de anos depois, e o dos anos 90 sê-lo-á dentro de 10 a 20 anos», estima este investigador, que espera «uma fusão mais importante dos glaciares da Gronelândia no futuro». 

O recuo dos glaciares desde o século XIX é «o resultados do aquecimento natural da atmosfera, devido a erupções vulcânicas, por exemplo, e ao efeito de estufa criado pelas actividades humanas, que agravou a situação», segundo este perito. 

O estudo mostrou também «novos resultados de investigação sobre os glaciares chamados »galopantes«, que avançam muito rapidamente em poucos anos, até 50 metros por dia, recuando depois lentamente, a uma velocidade de 20 metros por ano», acrescentou. 

«Identificámos, graças a novas análises de fotografias aéreas e imagens de satélite, quatro vezes mais glaciares galopantes do que as estimativas anteriores, ou seja 75 em vez de apenas 20», explicou. 

Em Fevereiro, um estudo publicado nos Estados Unidos revelou que o volume de gelo derramado no Atlântico pelos glaciares da Gronelândia quase duplicou nos últimos cinco anos, fazendo prever uma subida mais rápida do que previsto do nível dos oceanos. 

Segundo os seus autores, o fenómeno resultaria ao mesmo tempo de uma fusão mais importante dos gelos e de uma aceleração do movimento dos glaciares por efeito do aquecimento climático. 

Diário Digital / Lusa 

22-08-2006 10:36:00


----------



## dj_alex (22 Ago 2006 às 12:54)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



Pedro Canelas disse:


> Gronelândia: Recuo dos glaciares não é fenómeno recente
> 
> O recuo dos glaciares da Gronelândia, provocado pela fusão dos gelos, tem vindo a ocorrer ao longo dos últimos cem anos, não sendo por isso um fenómeno recente, indica um estudo divulgado esta segunda-feira.
> Neste trabalho, investigadores da Universidade de Aarhus (centro da Dinamarca) estudaram o movimento dos glaciares da ilha de Disko, no oeste da Gronelândia, desde o fim do século XIX até à actualidade.
> ...




É com este degelo que nos temos que preocupar e não com o do Artico...pelo menos em termos de aumento do nivel das aguas


----------



## LUPER (22 Ago 2006 às 12:54)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



dj_alex disse:


> A comparação entre dois dias não é mt significativa!!
> O que seria  interessante fazer era por exemplo o fluxo de calor médio mensal em 2 ou 3 secções da corrente de golfo e ver o seu comportamento numa série temporal com vários anos...
> A partir dai talvez se consigam tirar mais conclusões ( tendencias...variablidade inter e intra anual)
> 
> O que acham??



É algo que irei tentar fazer com os dados que se têm deste site de onde retirei os mapas. Não será nada facil, mas irei tentar colocar os meus escassos conhecimentos de informática ao serviço desta causa. Irei tentar ver se consigo medir as áreas de cada cor, de forma a tentar arranjar velocidade médias por latitudes e longitudes, bem como tentar ver o sentido médio das setas de direcção. É que a olho nú tenho a sensação que a corrente está a rumar a sul, cada vez mais. 

Agradeço desde já as vossas palavras de incentivo bem como os vossos comentários a esta causa, que ao fim e ao cabo é de interesse de todos os que habitam, e querem habitar neste país.


----------



## Seringador (22 Ago 2006 às 13:18)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



dj_alex disse:


> É com este degelo que nos temos que preocupar e não com o do Artico...pelo menos em termos de aumento do nivel das aguas



O que me preocupa é o Ártico, visto que a concentração de gelo é maior, o que pode avcontecer é que cada vez mais o Ártico não consiga absorver a água doce das áreas circundante que vão perdendo (visto que cada vez menos o gelo no Ártico é espesso ) e este aumento da % de água doce é o factor mais importante para influenciar a força da corrente do Golfo, nomedamente o seu enfraquecimento...


----------



## dj_alex (23 Ago 2006 às 10:46)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



Seringador disse:


> O que me preocupa é o Ártico, visto que a concentração de gelo é maior, o que pode avcontecer é que cada vez mais o Ártico não consiga absorver a água doce das áreas circundante que vão perdendo (visto que cada vez menos o gelo no Ártico é espesso ) e este aumento da % de água doce é o factor mais importante para influenciar a força da corrente do Golfo, nomedamente o seu enfraquecimento...



Eu estava a falar em termos de aumento do nivel da agua....


----------



## dj_alex (23 Ago 2006 às 10:51)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



LUPER disse:


> É algo que irei tentar fazer com os dados que se têm deste site de onde retirei os mapas. Não será nada facil, mas irei tentar colocar os meus escassos conhecimentos de informática ao serviço desta causa. Irei tentar ver se consigo medir as áreas de cada cor, de forma a tentar arranjar velocidade médias por latitudes e longitudes, bem como tentar ver o sentido médio das setas de direcção. É que a olho nú tenho a sensação que a corrente está a rumar a sul, cada vez mais.



Epá...isso é um bocadinho impossivel de fazer Luper...O mais facil era ter acesso a dados de reanalise por exemplo (de fluxo de calor no oceano por exemplo) e a partir daí efectuar os calculos em vários dominios(caixas por exemplo)...
Por acaso é um trabalho bastante interessante...Será que já nao foi feito????

http://kkelly.apl.washington.edu/preprints/hbudgGS.pdf#search="heat fluxes gulfstream"


----------



## Seringador (23 Ago 2006 às 11:53)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



dj_alex disse:


> Epá...isso é um bocadinho impossivel de fazer Luper...O mais facil era ter acesso a dados de reanalise por exemplo (de fluxo de calor no oceano por exemplo) e a partir daí efectuar os calculos em vários dominios(caixas por exemplo)...
> Por acaso é um trabalho bastante interessante...Será que já nao foi feito????
> 
> http://kkelly.apl.washington.edu/preprints/hbudgGS.pdf#search="heat fluxes gulfstream"



Em Portugal ainda não


----------



## LUPER (23 Ago 2006 às 12:15)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



Seringador disse:


> Em Portugal ainda não



E com dados mais recentes, que é o que mais importa. O trabalho será muito dificil e principalmente demorado. Estou a pensar na melhor forma de o poder abordar, mas não é facil. É que os dados públicos são muito poucos infelizmente. Talvez não exista muito interesse em os divulgar  .

Chamo mais uma vez a atenção para as temperaturas na costa portuguesa. A chamada corrente das Cánarias está cada vez mais fria na nossa costa. Não é normal termos em Agosto temperaturas de 15º, isso é mais tipico de pleno Inverno.


----------



## Minho (24 Ago 2006 às 23:21)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*

E que dizer deste artigo? http://www.pmel.noaa.gov/~lyman/Pdf/heat_2006.pdf


----------



## LUPER (27 Ago 2006 às 19:14)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*

Este artigo é mais um no sentido que aqui venho a defender http://www.netscape.com/viewstory/2....php?StoryID=20060825-091321-7556r&frame=true

      

Vamos preparar-nos pq a nossa geração tem muito que mudar para se habituar à mudança climática


----------



## Santos (28 Ago 2006 às 00:22)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*

Desculpem o artigo estar em Inglês mas não tive tempo para o traduzir.

Russian Scientists Forecast Global Cooling in 6-9 Years
Created: 25.08.2006 17:47 MSK (GMT +3), Updated: 22:33 MSK

MosNews

"Global cooling could develop on Earth in 50 years and have serious consequences before it is replaced by a period of warming in the early 22nd century, a Russian Academy of Sciences’ astronomical observatory’s report says, the RIA Novosti news agency reported Friday. 

Environmentalists and scientists warn not about the dangers of global warming provoked by man’s detrimental effect on the planet’s climate, but global cooling. Though never widely supported, it is a theory postulating an overwhelming cooling of the Earth which could involve glaciation. 
“On the basis of our [solar emission] research, we developed a scenario of a global cooling of the Earth’s climate by the middle of this century and the beginning of a regular 200-year-long cycle of the climate’s global warming at the start of the 22nd century,” said the head of the space research sector. 

Khabibullo Abdusamatov said he and his colleagues had concluded that a period of global cooling similar to one seen in the late 17th century — when canals froze in the Netherlands and people had to leave their dwellings in Greenland — could start in 2012-2015 and reach its peak in 2055-2060. 

He said he believed the future climate change would have very serious consequences and that authorities should start preparing for them today because “climate cooling is connected with changing temperatures, especially for northern countries.” 

“The Kyoto initiatives to save the planet from the greenhouse effect should be put off until better times,” he said, referring to an international treaty on climate change targeting greenhouse gas emissions. 

“The global temperature maximum has been reached on Earth, and Earth’s global temperature will decline to a climatic minimum even without the Kyoto protocol,” Abdusamatov said


----------



## LUPER (28 Ago 2006 às 00:55)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*













Se os dados estão correctos, podemos estar a assistir ao quebrar "definitivo" da corrente, reparem no local assinalado. O ano passado ela tentou esta quebra mas em pleno Inverno, agora tenta na altura onde supostamente deveria estar com maior vigor. Eu só acho piada é como é que é possivel contunuarem com a trata do Kyoto e da economia do carbono. Vamos a ter juizo por favor


----------



## Luis França (28 Ago 2006 às 01:10)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*

Mas antes que essa glaciação chegue não vai ser fácil para nós, Humanidade.
Vamos ter muito para nos preocuparmos antes de chegar o frio.
Fogo, Água, Ar e Terra. Topam?

E já alguém se lembrou do permafrost que, com a fusão dos glaciares, vai libertar o equivalente a 400 anos de "poluição actual", isto é, quantidades enormes de carbono? Qual Kyoto? Isso é uma brincadeira de crianças. Já para não falar das estruturas dos edifícios das cidades que já dão sinais de quebras e roturas. Temos que começar a ler as notícias internacionais:

http://www.whatdoesitmean.com/index737.htm


----------



## LUPER (28 Ago 2006 às 01:17)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



Luis França disse:


> Mas antes que essa glaciação chegue não vai ser fácil para nós, Humanidade.
> Vamos ter muito para nos preocuparmos antes de chegar o frio.
> Fogo, Água, Ar e Terra. Topam?



Sou apologista que a glaciação chegará sem grandes cataclismos de maior. Claro que a actividade sismica e vulcanica irá crescer (afinal o nosso angulo de inclinação sofrerá alterações) mas isto vai ser caracterizado pelos chamados fenomenos esquezitos. Tipo os animais que ficam malucos nas suas rotas migratórias, os que simplesmente desaparecem de algumas zonas e aparecem noutras, a queda de neve e frio em locais outrora quentes. Eu continuo a pensar que este inverno e outono irá ser muito duro para conosco, os fenomenos extremos serão cada vez mais.


----------



## Seringador (28 Ago 2006 às 16:11)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*

Alguma coisa de anormal na concentração de Gelo?
http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/global5min.20060828.gif
http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/global5min.20050828.gif

http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/global.20050828.gif
http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/global.20060828.gif


----------



## LUPER (28 Ago 2006 às 18:05)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



Seringador disse:


> Alguma coisa de anormal na concentração de Gelo?
> http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/global5min.20060828.gif
> http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/global5min.20050828.gif
> 
> ...



Realmente nota-se bem a maior extensão e acima de tudo a maior concentração


----------



## dj_alex (28 Ago 2006 às 20:25)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



Luis França disse:


> Mas antes que essa glaciação chegue não vai ser fácil para nós, Humanidade.
> Vamos ter muito para nos preocuparmos antes de chegar o frio.
> Fogo, Água, Ar e Terra. Topam?
> 
> ...



O problema é qd a permafrost começar a descongelar e atingir um certo ponto, já nao há volta a dar...a partir daí é sempre a descongelar...


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 10:57)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



dj_alex disse:


> O problema é qd a permafrost começar a descongelar e atingir um certo ponto, já nao há volta a dar...a partir daí é sempre a descongelar...



Que pessimista estamos Alex!  
tens de ser mais positivo e acreditar na teoria dos Russos


----------



## dj_alex (29 Ago 2006 às 11:17)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



Seringador disse:


> Que pessimista estamos Alex!
> tens de ser mais positivo e acreditar na teoria dos Russos



Eu só estava a constantar um facto     Agora se vamos aquecer ou arrefecer nos proximos tempos.... Isso já é outra conversa...


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 11:30)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



dj_alex disse:


> Eu só estava a constantar um facto     Agora se vamos aquecer ou arrefecer nos proximos tempos.... Isso já é outra conversa...



Claro que vamos arrefecer, estamos a chegar ao Outono  
Eu percebi, e para não falar na consequência do descongelamento dos permafrost siberianos, i.e. o lançamento de metano em quantidade apreciável e em pouco tempo...


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 11:31)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



dj_alex disse:


> Eu só estava a constantar um facto     Agora se vamos aquecer ou arrefecer nos proximos tempos.... Isso já é outra conversa...



Sinceramente, acho que a teoria do aquecimento é uma verdadeira farsa para arranjar milhares de empregos, meter medo ás populações e acima de tudo preparar o zé povinho para uma coisa que não vai chegar e entretanto os grandes estarem preparados para o que realmente irá acontecer.

Chega-se ao cumulo de colocarem o distrito de evora em alerta laranja, pq irá ter uma máxima de 38º!!!!!!!!!! Mas será que 38º é uma temperatura anormal pro Alentejo em Agosto? Só quem não conhece o Alentejo pode afirmar isso.


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 11:35)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



LUPER disse:


> Sinceramente, acho que a teoria do aquecimento é uma verdadeira farsa para arranjar milhares de empregos, meter medo ás populações e acima de tudo preparar o zé povinho para uma coisa que não vai chegar e entretanto os grandes estarem preparados para o que realmente irá acontecer.
> 
> Chega-se ao cumulo de colocarem o distrito de evora em alerta laranja, pq irá ter uma máxima de 38º!!!!!!!!!! Mas será que 38º é uma temperatura anormal pro Alentejo em Agosto? Só quem não conhece o Alentejo pode afirmar isso.



Sabes que o IM tem de ter algum protagonismo, mas o que mais me enfurece é a nossa DGS que só lançam uns alertas só para indicarem que fazem alguma coisa... isto em cima do acontecimento, depois nem se fazem notar o resto da época


----------



## dj_alex (29 Ago 2006 às 11:47)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



LUPER disse:


> Sinceramente, acho que a teoria do aquecimento é uma verdadeira farsa para arranjar milhares de empregos, meter medo ás populações e acima de tudo preparar o zé povinho para uma coisa que não vai chegar e entretanto os grandes estarem preparados para o que realmente irá acontecer.
> 
> Chega-se ao cumulo de colocarem o distrito de evora em alerta laranja, pq irá ter uma máxima de 38º!!!!!!!!!! Mas será que 38º é uma temperatura anormal pro Alentejo em Agosto? Só quem não conhece o Alentejo pode afirmar isso.



TAmbém nao percebo os alertas desta semana....


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 11:49)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



Seringador disse:


> Sabes que o IM tem de ter algum protagonismo, mas o que mais me enfurece é a nossa DGS que só lançam uns alertas só para indicarem que fazem alguma coisa... isto em cima do acontecimento, depois nem se fazem notar o resto da época




É este tipo de atitudes que me deixa  , pq deixam transparecer pro publico que estamos em aquecimento. Quando analisamos as temperaturas efectivamente verificamos que não é bem assim. Estamos em Agosto é Verão, queriam que tivesse 18º de máxima como na Escócia? E onde esteve o alerta sobre o frio de Agosto?

Estas questões deveriam ser respondidas pelas entidades competentes.


----------



## dj_alex (29 Ago 2006 às 11:51)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



> Informação
> 
> Comunicado válido entre 2006-08-28 18:18:00 e 2006-08-30 18:18:00
> 
> ...


fonte: http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/prevComunicadosActivos.jsp


----------



## dj_alex (29 Ago 2006 às 11:58)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



LUPER disse:


> É este tipo de atitudes que me deixa  , pq deixam transparecer pro publico que estamos em aquecimento. Quando analisamos as temperaturas efectivamente verificamos que não é bem assim. Estamos em Agosto é Verão, queriam que tivesse 18º de máxima como na Escócia? E onde esteve o alerta sobre o frio de Agosto?
> 
> Estas questões deveriam ser respondidas pelas entidades competentes.




Tens aqui os criterios de emissão os avisos no IM...

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/criterios.jsp


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 12:03)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



dj_alex disse:


> fonte: http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/prevComunicadosActivos.jsp



Mas este ano já tivemos temperaturas superiores a 40º? Sabem que isso é normalissimo. Na minha zona as temperaturas têm estado agradáveis, nada de especial. Não percebo o pq de tanta agitação nos meios oficias para dizer que está calor. Quando caiu neve em todo o país à cota 0 não vi esta agitação toda, nem mesmo alertas laranjas. Ou será que a neve é habitual?


----------



## dj_alex (29 Ago 2006 às 12:05)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



LUPER disse:


> Mas este ano já tivemos temperaturas superiores a 40º? Sabem que isso é normalissimo. Na minha zona as temperaturas têm estado agradáveis, nada de especial. Não percebo o pq de tanta agitação nos meios oficias para dizer que está calor. Quando caiu neve em todo o país à cota 0 não vi esta agitação toda, nem mesmo alertas laranjas. Ou será que a neve é habitual?



No interior as temperaturas tem estado altas...

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/s...onal.jsp?regiaoRadio=14&regiao=2&tipoObs=temp

As temperaturas as 10h da manha....


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 12:09)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



LUPER disse:


> É este tipo de atitudes que me deixa  , pq deixam transparecer pro publico que estamos em aquecimento. Quando analisamos as temperaturas efectivamente verificamos que não é bem assim. Estamos em Agosto é Verão, queriam que tivesse 18º de máxima como na Escócia? E onde esteve o alerta sobre o frio de Agosto?
> 
> Estas questões deveriam ser respondidas pelas entidades competentes.



 E essas entidade (in)competentes só estão em cima do acontecimento, embora sou da opinião que eles já estão com uma maior antecipação, vamos ver se se confirma esta situação no inverno


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 12:12)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



dj_alex disse:


> No interior as temperaturas tem estado altas...
> 
> http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/s...onal.jsp?regiaoRadio=14&regiao=2&tipoObs=temp
> 
> As temperaturas as 10h da manha....



Mas será que essas temperaturas são anormais? Por vezes acho que as médias que utilizam são diferentes da realidade. Eu vivi no Algarve até aos 18 anos, recordo-me que o calor era insuportavel tanto de dia como de noite. Dormi muitas noites no terraço pq em casa não se podia estar. Agora sempre que vou ao Algarve vejo que os Verões são diferentes, para mais frios. Isto não invalida que não existam dias muito quentes, como estes e até ao proximo dia 5.

Passei 2 verões o de 98 e 2004 em pleno Alentejo, devido a motivos profissionais, e posso dizer que da parte da tarde o pessoal só trabalhava a partir das 17.00h, tal era o calor. Ou ninguem se lembra das temperaturas de 42, 43 graus para o Alentejo, é que parece que 37 ou 38 agora são motivo de noticia sensionalista.


----------



## dj_alex (29 Ago 2006 às 12:15)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



LUPER disse:


> Mas será que essas temperaturas são anormais?



As 10 da manha nao sao muito normais


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 12:19)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



dj_alex disse:


> As 10 da manha nao sao muito normais




Ai tens razão, mas será que irão aumentar ainda muito mais?


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 12:21)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



dj_alex disse:


> As 10 da manha nao sao muito normais



Se utilizassem a média 1971-2000, iriam ver que não eram muito anormais, isso tenho quase a certeza , contudo compreende-se a necessidade de protagonismo pq face a valores em relaçãoà média 61-90 (mais fria devido década de 60). Nos alertas deveriam de dizer que era a partir do dia 2 de Setmbro em frente, pq em relação a estes dias já deveriam de lançar o alerta no FDS, 24h de antecedência é pouco.


----------



## dj_alex (29 Ago 2006 às 12:22)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



LUPER disse:


> Mas será que essas temperaturas são anormais? Por vezes acho que as médias que utilizam são diferentes da realidade. Eu vivi no Algarve até aos 18 anos, recordo-me que o calor era insuportavel tanto de dia como de noite. Dormi muitas noites no terraço pq em casa não se podia estar. Agora sempre que vou ao Algarve vejo que os Verões são diferentes, para mais frios. Isto não invalida que não existam dias muito quentes, como estes e até ao proximo dia 5.
> 
> Passei 2 verões o de 98 e 2004 em pleno Alentejo, devido a motivos profissionais, e posso dizer que da parte da tarde o pessoal só trabalhava a partir das 17.00h, tal era o calor. Ou ninguem se lembra das temperaturas de 42, 43 graus para o Alentejo, é que parece que 37 ou 38 agora são motivo de noticia sensionalista.



A menos que haja uma conspiração de larga escala...é uma facto provado atraves da analise das series temporais da temperatura máxima e mínima que estes valores tem vindo a aumento nos últimos 40 anos....

Não é uma questão de ser motivos de noticia sensionalista...Sabes quantos mortos ocorriam nessa altura devido ao calor???(eu não sei mas gostava de saber...) 
Prefiro que as pessoas estejam avisadas com temperaturas de 38ºC , do que nao estarem avisadas e haver temperaturas de >40ºC....


----------



## dj_alex (29 Ago 2006 às 12:24)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



Seringador disse:


> Se utilizassem a média 1971-2000, iriam ver que não eram muito anormais, isso tenho quase a certeza , contudo compreende-se a necessidade de protagonismo pq face a valores em relaçãoà média 61-90 (mais fria devido década de 60). Nos alertas deveriam de dizer que era a partir do dia 2 de Setmbro em frente, pq em relação a estes dias já deveriam de lançar o alerta no FDS, 24h de antecedência é pouco.




Para estudos de climatologia a media de 61-90 ha-de ser sempre usada...Até porque todos os estudos estão feitos com essa media e portanto mais facil de comparar uns com os outros


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 12:34)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



dj_alex disse:


> Para estudos de climatologia a media de 61-90 ha-de ser sempre usada...Até porque todos os estudos estão feitos com essa media e portanto mais facil de comparar uns com os outros



Vai ser sempre usada em comparação com outros períodos de igual espaço temporal (30anos), não estou a colocar isso em causa, mas quando estamos a falar de anomalias para o norma da época, é tido em conta, como sabes, a média dos últimos 30 anos e neste caso já deveríamos ter pronta há anos, a de 1971-2000 e comparando com o valor normal, aí sim era correcto! 
Assim estamos a comparar com um valor cujo o período já terminou há 16 anos,em vez de 6 anos somos um dos unicos paíse da WMO a não estar a usar desde 2002 a média 70-00! 
lembrem-se na década de 90 tivemos 4 doa anos mais quentes registados até 2000 (i.e. inseridos na média 71-2000) aliados à década de 80 seriam ene de influenciadores....


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 12:35)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*

e que é que disse que isto não era animado no verão, depende do empenho e tempo de cada um para a discussão continuemos....


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2006 às 12:49)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*

Estes “alertas” devem ser encarados com muitas reservas. Para além período de referência ser a normal de 61-90 ou a de 71-2000, há também o problema da representatividade da capital de distrito em relação ao resto do território. 
Parece-me que os critérios utilizados pelo IM são lançados com base na previsão da temperatura para a capital de distrito. Sabemos muito bem que existem, em qualquer distrito, outras localidades que registam normalmente valores mais elevados ou mais baixos que a referida capital.


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 12:55)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



Dan disse:


> Estes “alertas” devem ser encarados com muitas reservas. Para além período de referência ser a normal de 61-90 ou a de 71-2000, há também o problema da representatividade da capital de distrito em relação ao resto do território.
> Parece-me que os critérios utilizados pelo IM são lançados com base na previsão da temperatura para a capital de distrito. Sabemos muito bem que existem, em qualquer distrito, outras localidades que registam normalmente valores mais elevados ou mais baixos que a referida capital.



Sim DAN, bem lembrado, como por exemplo no Porto em Pedras rubras as temperaturas são bastante diferentes das do centro da baixa!


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 13:03)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



dj_alex disse:


> A menos que haja uma conspiração de larga escala...é uma facto provado atraves da analise das series temporais da temperatura máxima e mínima que estes valores tem vindo a aumento nos últimos 40 anos....
> 
> Não é uma questão de ser motivos de noticia sensionalista...Sabes quantos mortos ocorriam nessa altura devido ao calor???(eu não sei mas gostava de saber...)
> Prefiro que as pessoas estejam avisadas com temperaturas de 38ºC , do que nao estarem avisadas e haver temperaturas de >40ºC....




Eu não disse que as médias eram adulteradas, referi é que a minha sensação de calor não mudou, da mesma forma que todos dizem que o clima está mais quente. Poderá ser um defeito meu apenas.

Agora que o sensacionalismo do aquecimento é uma coisa global e deliberada isso ninguem o negue, pq qualquer um pode ver isso. Até o episodio da queda de neve foi explicado com base no aquecimento global. No dia que as medias estiverem 4º abaixo do normal, ninguem irá falar sobre isso.


----------



## dj_alex (29 Ago 2006 às 13:16)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



LUPER disse:


> Eu não disse que as médias eram adulteradas, referi é que a minha sensação de calor não mudou, da mesma forma que todos dizem que o clima está mais quente. Poderá ser um defeito meu apenas.
> 
> Agora que o sensacionalismo do aquecimento é uma coisa global e deliberada isso ninguem o negue, pq qualquer um pode ver isso. Até o episodio da queda de neve foi explicado com base no aquecimento global. No dia que as medias estiverem 4º abaixo do normal, ninguem irá falar sobre isso.




Foi apenas episodio de frio isolado em não sei quantos anos....enquanto que neste verão já foram pelo menos 3 episodios de calor

Quando os episodios de frio passarem a ser generalizados..aí sim..vão ser noticias e estudados a fundo....Até lá, a desculpa será sempre a da variabilidade climatica..ao contrario das ondas de calor que se estam a tornar habitual nos verões em portugal continental...

Os criterios de emissão do IM tem essas e outras limitações...Mas sinceramente sempre é melhor que nada...


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 13:34)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



dj_alex disse:


> Foi apenas episodio de frio isolado em não sei quantos anos....enquanto que neste verão já foram pelo menos 3 episodios de calor
> 
> Quando os episodios de frio passarem a ser generalizados..aí sim..vão ser noticias e estudados a fundo....Até lá, a desculpa será sempre a da variabilidade climatica..ao contrario das ondas de calor que se estam a tornar habitual nos verões em portugal continental...
> 
> Os criterios de emissão do IM tem essas e outras limitações...Mas sinceramente sempre é melhor que nada...



Bem de facto esta última frase espelha o encolher dos ombros e contetamo-nos o que temos e não procurando o melhor 
A DGS nem sabe a quantas anda ainda com os valores de 2003, e muitos dos dados estão deturpados, pq quando se coloca a causa de morta na C.O., raramente colocam causa de morte calor, mas sim um enfarte, paragem respiratóri,etc, não associando de raiz a eses factores entre outras coisas....


----------



## dj_alex (29 Ago 2006 às 13:41)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



Seringador disse:


> Bem de facto esta última frase espelha o encolher dos ombros e contetamo-nos o que temos e não procurando o melhor




Manda mail ao IM...eu não tenho nada a ver com o assunto


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 13:43)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



dj_alex disse:


> Foi apenas episodio de frio isolado em não sei quantos anos....enquanto que neste verão já foram pelo menos 3 episodios de calor
> 
> Quando os episodios de frio passarem a ser generalizados..aí sim..vão ser noticias e estudados a fundo....Até lá, a desculpa será sempre a da variabilidade climatica..ao contrario das ondas de calor que se estam a tornar habitual nos verões em portugal continental...
> 
> Os criterios de emissão do IM tem essas e outras limitações...Mas sinceramente sempre é melhor que nada...



Eu ainda gostava de saber o que é um episodio de calor no continente, temperaturas acima dos 35º? Qem se recorda dos 47 de Sevilha há uns anos atras? Se fosse agora seria noticia 3 dias seguidos, com entrevistas a todos os adeptos do aquecimento.

Quem se recorda do INM ter passado ao lado do episodio de neve? Nos aqui não passamos, não...... 

Qual é que foi mais anormal, o tempo que se fez em meados de Agosto ou este agora?


----------



## dj_alex (29 Ago 2006 às 13:48)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



LUPER disse:


> Eu ainda gostava de saber o que é um episodio de calor no continente, temperaturas acima dos 35º? Qem se recorda dos 47 de Sevilha há uns anos atras? Se fosse agora seria noticia 3 dias seguidos, com entrevistas a todos os adeptos do aquecimento.
> 
> Quem se recorda do INM ter passado ao lado do episodio de neve? Nos aqui não passamos, não......
> 
> Qual é que foi mais anormal, o tempo que se fez em meados de Agosto ou este agora?




Em termos de anormal foi sem dúvida o episodio de neve...Em termos de persistencia do fenomemo nos ultimos tempo...as ondas de calor

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/clima/clima_ondacalor.html


----------



## tozequio (29 Ago 2006 às 13:52)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*

Não tenho dados oficiais para confirmar isto, mas parece-me bem possível que este Verão tenha sido mais quente ainda do que o de 2003. Pode não ter havido uma vaga de calor que rivalizasse com a de há 3 anos atrás, mas oficialmente terão existido 3 vagas de calor, o que deve ter tornado este Verão como um dos mais quentes dos últimos anos. 

De qualquer das formas, penso que será neste Inverno que vamos poder confirmar se o episódio de Janeiro passado foi algo de esporádico, ou se vai ser algo a repetir-se nos próximos anos. Sinceramente já contava com um arrefecimento para este Verão, vamos a ver o que nos reserva o Inverno...


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 13:58)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



dj_alex disse:


> Em termos de anormal foi sem dúvida o episodio de neve...Em termos de persistencia do fenomemo nos ultimos tempo...as ondas de calor
> 
> http://web.meteo.pt/pt/clima/clima_ondacalor.html



Segundo o INM, Beja desde o dia 20/8 que tem temperaturas máximas entre os 35 e os 37. Será isto onda de calor? Se fosse no Porto seria concerteza, agora em Beja, tenho as minhas duvidas.


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2006 às 13:59)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*

Média dos meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto em Bragança:

2002: 20,5ºC
2003: 22,3ºC
2004: 21,2ºC
2005: 22,3ºC
2006: 21,8ºC (dados ainda provisórios, faltam 3 dias de Agosto) 

Normal de 61-90: 19,9ºC


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 14:01)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



tozequio disse:


> Não tenho dados oficiais para confirmar isto, mas parece-me bem possível que este Verão tenha sido mais quente ainda do que o de 2003. Pode não ter havido uma vaga de calor que rivalizasse com a de há 3 anos atrás, mas oficialmente terão existido 3 vagas de calor, o que deve ter tornado este Verão como um dos mais quentes dos últimos anos.
> 
> De qualquer das formas, penso que será neste Inverno que vamos poder confirmar se o episódio de Janeiro passado foi algo de esporádico, ou se vai ser algo a repetir-se nos próximos anos. Sinceramente já contava com um arrefecimento para este Verão, vamos a ver o que nos reserva o Inverno...




Claro que este ano tem de ser mais quente, os fundamentalistas do aquecimento farão o favor de o vender dessa forma. 

Uma coisa é certa daqui por 10 anos já saberemos quem tem a razão sobre o futuro do clima, pq ele está a mudar, disso penso que não existem grandes duvidas.


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 14:19)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



dj_alex disse:


> Manda mail ao IM...eu não tenho nada a ver com o assunto



Já mandei tanto ao IM Portugês (que apagou sem ler) e ao IM espanhol (que leu e agradeceu a informação) vê-se a diferença!

Eu sei mas pareces advogado de defesa


----------



## dj_alex (29 Ago 2006 às 14:33)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



LUPER disse:


> Segundo o INM, Beja desde o dia 20/8 que tem temperaturas máximas entre os 35 e os 37. Será isto onda de calor? Se fosse no Porto seria concerteza, agora em Beja, tenho as minhas duvidas.



Ja te digo...deixa-me ir à procura


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 14:33)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



tozequio disse:


> Não tenho dados oficiais para confirmar isto, mas parece-me bem possível que este Verão tenha sido mais quente ainda do que o de 2003. Pode não ter havido uma vaga de calor que rivalizasse com a de há 3 anos atrás, mas oficialmente terão existido 3 vagas de calor, o que deve ter tornado este Verão como um dos mais quentes dos últimos anos.
> 
> De qualquer das formas, penso que será neste Inverno que vamos poder confirmar se o episódio de Janeiro passado foi algo de esporádico, ou se vai ser algo a repetir-se nos próximos anos. Sinceramente já contava com um arrefecimento para este Verão, vamos a ver o que nos reserva o Inverno...



Bem comparando os dados que analisei no que toca às médias das temperaturas mínimas e máxima absolutas na Serra do Pilar fica o registo para discussão 

                        TMmi     X61-90     TMmx     X61-90

2003	Jan	5,6	5,1	14,1	13,5
	Fev	6,3	5,9	13,8	14,3
	Mar	9,3	6,8	18,4	16,2
	Abr	10,3	8,3	18,8	17,5
	Mai	11,8	10,6	22,3	19,6
	Jun	15,1	13,5	*24,0*	22,7
	Jul	15,4	15,0	*24,4*	24,7
	Agt	17,9	14,4	*27,8*	25,0
	Set	16,0	13,9	*26,2*	24,0
	Out	12,0	11,4	20,0	20,9
	Nov	9,7	7,9	16,9	16,7
	Dez	7,2	5,9	14,5	13,9
Ano		*11,4*	9,9	*20,1*	19,1


2005	Jan	4,3	5,1	14,1	13,5
	Fev	2,7	5,9	13,9	14,3
	Mar	7,6	6,8	17,9	16,2
	Abr	10,0	8,3	18,3	17,5
	Mai	12,4	10,6	21,0	19,6
	Jun	16,5	13,5	*25,6*	22,7
	Jul	16,9	15,0	*26,3*	24,7
	Agt	17,3	14,4	*28,4*	25,0
	Set	14,4	13,9	*24,4*	24,0
	Out	13,5	11,4	21,7	20,9
	Nov	8,4	7,9	16,4	16,7
	Dez	6,2	5,9	14,7	13,9
Ano		*10,9*	9,9	*20,2*	19,1



Que ilações tiram?


----------



## dj_alex (29 Ago 2006 às 14:45)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



LUPER disse:


> Segundo o INM, Beja desde o dia 20/8 que tem temperaturas máximas entre os 35 e os 37. Será isto onda de calor? Se fosse no Porto seria concerteza, agora em Beja, tenho as minhas duvidas.



Tens msg privada


----------



## dj_alex (29 Ago 2006 às 14:48)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



Seringador disse:


> Já mandei tanto ao IM Portugês (que apagou sem ler) e ao IM espanhol (que leu e agradeceu a informação) vê-se a diferença!
> 
> Eu sei mas pareces advogado de defesa



Alguem tem que fazer de advogado do diabo!!!   E lançar o debate por aqui...Se não...todos a dizer mal e com a mesma opinião não tem piada


----------



## dj_alex (29 Ago 2006 às 14:50)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



tozequio disse:


> De qualquer das formas, penso que será neste Inverno que vamos poder confirmar se o episódio de Janeiro passado foi algo de esporádico, ou se vai ser algo a repetir-se nos próximos anos. Sinceramente já contava com um arrefecimento para este Verão, vamos a ver o que nos reserva o Inverno...




Eu acho que foi esporádico...Mas foi uma situação nova..e temos que esperar pelo menos 5 anos para o saber...

Se bem que não me importava de estar enganado, porque é sp uma situação bonita de ser ver


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 16:02)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



dj_alex disse:


> Alguem tem que fazer de advogado do diabo!!!   E lançar o debate por aqui...Se não...todos a dizer mal e com a mesma opinião não tem piada




Sim, sim....:  lol:


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 16:05)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



dj_alex disse:


> Eu acho que foi esporádico...Mas foi uma situação nova..e temos que esperar pelo menos 5 anos para o saber...
> 
> Se bem que não me importava de estar enganado, porque é sp uma situação bonita de ser ver



OU antiga,  pq só nos últimos 50 anos é que não nevava em Lisboa, mas por aqui no em Gaia, foi à 23 anos


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 16:15)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



Seringador disse:


> OU antiga,  pq só nos últimos 50 anos é que não nevava em Lisboa, mas por aqui no em Gaia, foi à 23 anos



E se este neste inverno tivermos 2 situações identicas a culpa será do degelo que provoca uma arrefecimento da água do mar e tal, e como tal acontece este fenomenos extremos.           

Vou começar a estudar a teoria dos anticiclones polares moveis, penso que é uma teoria engraçada, que me dizem dela?


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 16:38)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*

E pronto lá temos o pais todo pintado a amarelo e laranja...eu devo estar a ficar maluco, mas que diabo se passa aqui?


----------



## dj_alex (29 Ago 2006 às 16:40)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



LUPER disse:


> E pronto lá temos o pais todo pintado a amarelo e laranja...eu devo estar a ficar maluco, mas que diabo se passa aqui?



Um calorzinho para Agosto acabar em beleza...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Ago 2006 às 16:44)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*

Amadora, Cacem, Sintra, Queluz, Massama

Ultimo registo de neve em 1993 

Informem-me do contrario...

Gaia é no norte mas não a mais fria!!!


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 16:45)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



dj_alex disse:


> Um *calorzinho* para Agosto acabar em beleza...




Frisa bem *calorzinho*, porque não estou a ver nada demais para cada uma das nossas zonas, para tanto alarido. Ainda hoje andei de carro entre as 14,00h e as 15.45h e o máximo de temperatura foi 31º e sempre a andar 30 km no interior, não na costa.


----------



## dj_alex (29 Ago 2006 às 16:53)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



LUPER disse:


> Frisa bem *calorzinho*, porque não estou a ver nada demais para cada uma das nossas zonas, para tanto alarido. Ainda hoje andei de carro entre as 14,00h e as 15.45h e o máximo de temperatura foi 31º e sempre a andar 30 km no interior, não na costa.



Amanha penso que vá ser o dia mais quente da semana...


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 16:57)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



dj_alex disse:


> Amanha penso que vá ser o dia mais quente da semana...



Acredito que sim, mas tenho receio do próximo Domingo e Segunda


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 17:15)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



LUPER disse:


> Acredito que sim, mas tenho receio do próximo Domingo e Segunda



Quero antes dizer o último calor de Verão vem na próxima semana e isso é quase uma certeza 
este aviso devem de ser para a partir de Domingo  pq para dia 31/1 setembro elas diminuiem


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 17:18)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



Seringador disse:


> Quero antes dizer o último calor de Verão vem na próxima semana e isso é quase uma certeza
> este aviso devem de ser para a partir de Domingo  pq para dia 31/1 setembro elas diminuiem



Esta ultima saida do GFS volta a tirar mais calor do próximo fds, o que me deixa muito , amanhã deverá ser o ultimo dia de calor. Lá se vai os alertas laranjas     . Beja ainda não chegou aos 40, apenas 2 estações têm 40º às 15h, em principio devem ficar por ai. Tanto alarido pra dar 2 estações a 40º, facto nunca dantes visto em Portugal


----------



## miguel (29 Ago 2006 às 17:18)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



LUPER disse:


> Acredito que sim, mas tenho receio do próximo Domingo e Segunda



É verdade nesses dias poderá fazer tanto ou mais do que temos agora no sul seguramente será mais podendo andar perto ou passar dos 40ºc incluindo o litoral   e já vamos estar em Setembro já são temperaturas muito acima da média para o mês, mas como ainda falta uns dias espero que mude


----------



## tozequio (29 Ago 2006 às 18:10)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



miguel disse:


> É verdade nesses dias poderá fazer tanto ou mais do que temos agora no sul seguramente será mais podendo andar perto ou passar dos 40ºc incluindo o litoral   e já vamos estar em Setembro já são temperaturas muito acima da média para o mês, mas como ainda falta uns dias espero que mude



Não acredito muito em temperaturas tão extremas para o início de Setembro, aqui para a zona do Porto dificilmente passa dos 32, 33 para esta altura do ano, não se esqueçam que os modelos andam a dar muitas baldas.


----------



## tozequio (29 Ago 2006 às 18:14)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



Seringador disse:


> Bem comparando os dados que analisei no que toca às médias das temperaturas mínimas e máxima absolutas na Serra do Pilar fica o registo para discussão
> 
> TMmi     X61-90     TMmx     X61-90
> 
> ...



Ao contrário do que se calhar é pensamento geral, o Verão de 2005 foi mais extremo que o de 2003 (à excepção de Setembro), também não me espanta  

Já agora, esse Inverno de 2004/2005 foi muito interessante, estive há pouco a rever os meus dados de Fevereiro e tive uma temperatura média das mínimas de 0.1ºC    Foi pena é ter sido um mês quase sem precipitação.


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 18:22)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



tozequio disse:


> Ao contrário do que se calhar é pensamento geral, o Verão de 2005 foi mais extremo que o de 2003 (à excepção de Setembro), também não me espanta
> 
> Já agora, esse Inverno de 2004/2005 foi muito interessante, estive há pouco a rever os meus dados de Fevereiro e tive uma temperatura média das mínimas de 0.1ºC    Foi pena é ter sido um mês quase sem precipitação.



Sim Tozequio pelo menos no Porto, quanto ao fevereiro foi pena não ter ocorrido precipitação senão eram dois de seguida, tamb´+em deixo a nota que no período 2001-2005 as médias de precipitação de Fev e de Outubro inverteram-se, i.e. Outubro neste período foi tendencialmente positivo ao contrário de N e D, o mesmo se passa com Março que aumentou a sua precipitação média diária, já abril tem vindo a descer. Isto é aquela curva que temos em mente da média mensal que parece uma linha convexa que descia desde Janeiro até Julho e depois voltava a subir até dezembro já não se verificou neste período, significando que as situações mais extremas de precipitação aconteceram nos períodos de equinócio, i.e.  de grande vulnerabilidade para ene produtos agrícolas.


----------



## Luis França (29 Ago 2006 às 19:25)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*

Global warming could trigger methane release
http://www.orovillemr.com/news/bayarea/ci_4254246

Não bastava a permafrost fazer das suas ...na costa leste do USA e Canada os ecossistemas marinhos junto às costas têm vindo a morrer, desde peixes, focas, algas,etc. Será que aquelas falhas submarinas emitem metano, o qual têm vindo a matar aquela biodiversidade toda? Já para não falar do vulcão submarino que está a crescer junto a Vancouver...


----------



## Seringador (30 Ago 2006 às 09:57)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*

Pois é Luis,

Um estudo recente revelou que está a ser libertado imenso metano e enxofre e CO2, visto que todo o ártico é uma gigante caldeira  contribuíndo muito para o conjunto global de emissões!

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2006/04/060404200308.htm


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 15:10)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*

Anomalia na concentração de gelo é menor do que no ano passado embora o pico da descida é só no fim de Setembro início de Outubro isto na Sibéria 
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.9.jpg
Laptev
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.8.jpg

gronelândia - anomalia menor e tem vindo a desaparecer, com menor concentração do que o ano passado a 30 de Setembro
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.5.jpg

terra Nova - aqui existe de facto uma neutralidade da anomalia em igual período
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.4.jpg


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Ago 2006 às 15:51)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*

Sinceramente, eu não acredito que a idade do gelo venha ai...mas sim as complicaçoes climaticas que ja houveram em tempos...estamos a viver uma adaptaçao do planeta aos seres humanos...essa adaptaçao chama-se EL NINO!! E como frizei no outro topico esta situaçao tende-se agravar ate completar este ciclo acabar ,ou seja, ai sim a idade do gelo!!!
"O frio cada vez mais frio, e o quente cada vez mais quente"

Esta e a minha opiniao a este tema "interessante"

A corrente ja esteve varias vezes para sul....para quê tanta agitaçao???

O pior é quando houver mais agua doce do que salgada nessa corrente ou seja, sofre uma profunda modificaçao devido ao excesso de agua doce, e ai sim, o gelo começa a ganhar terreno, mas ate la , teremos que nos aguentar com o calor!!!

Viva o aquecimento Global!!!axo que é por ai que ainda teremos de nos guiar!!!!


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 19:30)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;8539 disse:
			
		

> Sinceramente, eu não acredito que a idade do gelo venha ai...mas sim as complicaçoes climaticas que ja houveram em tempos...estamos a viver uma adaptaçao do planeta aos seres humanos...essa adaptaçao chama-se EL NINO!! E como frizei no outro topico esta situaçao tende-se agravar ate completar este ciclo acabar ,ou seja, ai sim a idade do gelo!!!
> "O frio cada vez mais frio, e o quente cada vez mais quente"
> 
> Esta e a minha opiniao a este tema "interessante"
> ...







Acho que não é preciso dizer mais nada, pois não?      

Será mesmo aquecimento global?


----------



## dj_alex (31 Ago 2006 às 20:29)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



LUPER disse:


> Acho que não é preciso dizer mais nada, pois não?
> 
> Será mesmo aquecimento global?



Pode ser simplesmente variabilidade...

Não se pode basear apenas num ano ou uma ocasião para se tirar conclusões...


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 20:31)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



dj_alex disse:


> Pode ser simplesmente variabilidade...
> 
> Não se pode basear apenas num ano ou uma ocasião para se tirar conclusões...



O problema é que isto desde 2003 cada vez cai mais a sua intensidade, e os efeitos da mudança de rumo já estão a ser visiveis, ou será que não?


----------



## dj_alex (31 Ago 2006 às 22:24)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



LUPER disse:


> O problema é que isto desde 2003 cada vez cai mais a sua intensidade, e os efeitos da mudança de rumo já estão a ser visiveis, ou será que não?



Qual é o site ??


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 22:26)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



dj_alex disse:


> Qual é o site ??



http://rads.tudelft.nl/gulfstream/

O historico está aqui

http://rads.tudelft.nl/gulfstream/gif/


----------



## dj_alex (31 Ago 2006 às 22:45)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



LUPER disse:


> http://rads.tudelft.nl/gulfstream/
> 
> O historico está aqui
> 
> http://rads.tudelft.nl/gulfstream/gif/



Bem que podia ter uns dados em ascii..qql coisa assim...


Não me entendo só com mapas..

Não da para calcular variancias, medias, etc etc...


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 22:55)

*Re: Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo?*



dj_alex disse:


> Bem que podia ter uns dados em ascii..qql coisa assim...
> 
> 
> Não me entendo só com mapas..
> ...



Isso tb eu queria  , mas nao encontro


----------



## Fil (1 Set 2006 às 02:15)

Se há um ano se falava do enfraquecimento da corrente...






Agora quase que parece que vai entrar em colapso ou desviar-se da sua rota habitual





Para o ano ainda vai estar pior


----------



## LUPER (1 Set 2006 às 08:01)

Fil disse:


> Se há um ano se falava do enfraquecimento da corrente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




E se comparares com 2003 ainda está pior, pessoalmente já não tenho duvidas sobre a corrente e os seus efeitos imediatos, resta-nos esperar, mais nada


----------



## Seringador (1 Set 2006 às 11:13)

Bem 3 anos é insignificante ao nivel de análise climática ou oceonográfica, mas já é qualquer coisa...


----------



## LUPER (1 Set 2006 às 13:53)

Seringador disse:


> Bem 3 anos é insignificante ao nivel de análise climática ou oceonográfica, mas já é qualquer coisa...



A questão é que nos 3 anos que temos dados verifica-se com acontecimentos concretos os efeitos da mudança de direcção da corrente. Os furacões e as anormalias positivas no atlantico norte são um bom exemplo disso. Daqui a 4 ou 5 meses teremos mais provas disso, mas a nivel de temperaturas. 

Só temos de esperar, pois a inercia da corrente é muito grande


----------



## Seringador (1 Set 2006 às 14:14)

LUPER disse:


> A questão é que nos 3 anos que temos dados verifica-se com acontecimentos concretos os efeitos da mudança de direcção da corrente. Os furacões e as anormalias positivas no atlantico norte são um bom exemplo disso. Daqui a 4 ou 5 meses teremos mais provas disso, mas a nivel de temperaturas.
> 
> Só temos de esperar, pois a inercia da corrente é muito grande



Bem na corrente és especialista, pelo que confio no teu prognóstico, contudo não é despoltado um mecanismo que se veja numa série de tempo curta, mas isso tem uma coisa má que é anomalia negativa na precipitação 
espero que não se concretize pq senão tudo aquilo que se irá consumir (vegetais vai ficar mais €)  
Por outro ficarei contente se, se concretizar por um lado pq gosto do frio e por outro pela tua previsão, eu ainda não abordei o Inverno seriamente só lá para o fim de Setembro


----------



## LUPER (1 Set 2006 às 18:53)

Seringador disse:


> Bem na corrente és especialista, pelo que confio no teu prognóstico, contudo não é despoltado um mecanismo que se veja numa série de tempo curta, mas isso tem uma coisa má que é anomalia negativa na precipitação
> espero que não se concretize pq senão tudo aquilo que se irá consumir (vegetais vai ficar mais €)
> Por outro ficarei contente se, se concretizar por um lado pq gosto do frio e por outro pela tua previsão, eu ainda não abordei o Inverno seriamente só lá para o fim de Setembro



Infelizmente acho que nada podemos fazer, a não ser esperar e preparar-nos para os efeitos do desvio da corrente. O que se verifica é que o "cerco" dos fanáticos do aquecimento está a apertar, pq as evidências desse aquecimento não existem simplesmente. Agora até vão buscar o metano da sibéria, pq o CO2 já por si não chega.

Gosto deste plano ambicioso de reduzir os taxis e a velocidade pra 118 na autoestrada, só alguem que vive no ceu é que pensa que esta medidas fazem reduzir a emissão de CO2, sinceramente isto é ridiculo.

Na sintese mensal de Agosto o INM apenas dá importancia ás "ondas" de calor o frio é como um parente pobre. Quando isto chegar ao ponto é que não é possivel continuar a iludir o Zé Povinho, arranja uma desculpa qualquer e prontos.

Pra já eu pessoalmente estou a preparar-me psicológicamente para as consequências, e brevemente vou tomar medidas concretas para com calma receber as mudanças que defendo que irão existir.

Um Inverno mais fresco do que os ultimos será a prova final para mim.


----------



## Seringador (4 Set 2006 às 09:59)

Boas Luper!

Bem poderá ser um efeito irreversível mas só daqui a duas gerações, se calhar poderá ser antes, ficamos aguardar. 

Quanto à medida dos táxis, acho que se lucrava mais com o regresso da proibição de circulação pesada a partir das 21h se Sábado até 00 de Domingo,além de contribuir para a redução de emissões, diminuia o tráfego pesado na circulação de FDS.


----------



## dj_alex (4 Set 2006 às 10:19)

LUPER disse:


> Infelizmente acho que nada podemos fazer, a não ser esperar e preparar-nos para os efeitos do desvio da corrente. O que se verifica é que o "cerco" dos fanáticos do aquecimento está a apertar, pq as evidências desse aquecimento não existem simplesmente. Agora até vão buscar o metano da sibéria, pq o CO2 já por si não chega.
> 
> Gosto deste plano ambicioso de reduzir os taxis e a velocidade pra 118 na autoestrada, só alguem que vive no ceu é que pensa que esta medidas fazem reduzir a emissão de CO2, sinceramente isto é ridiculo.
> 
> ...



O problema do frio é que segundo a definição em todo semelhante a onda de calor, é muito complicado ter 6 dias seguidos abaixo da media-5ºC...E quando isso acontece é maioritariamente no Inverno e em situações de bloqueio. Por exemplo qd nevou em Lisboa, acho que não foi considerado uma situação de onda de frio...


----------



## Dan (4 Set 2006 às 12:41)

LUPER disse:


> Um Inverno mais fresco do que os ultimos será a prova final para mim.



Mas os últimos Invernos já foram frios ou muito frios em grande parte da Península Ibérica. Tanto os Invernos de 2005 como o de este ano. Em contra partida, os Verões também têm sido muito quentes, pelo menos assim é desde 2003.




http://www.inm.es/


----------



## Dan (4 Set 2006 às 12:43)

Janeiro de 2006




Fevereiro de 2006




http://www.inm.es/


----------



## Dan (4 Set 2006 às 12:44)

Julho de 2006



http://www.inm.es/


----------



## LUPER (4 Set 2006 às 12:54)

Os invernos frios são um facto indesmentivel, mas a corrente do golfo não afecta só a P.I., mas principalmente toda a Europa. E parece que os Verões na Europa em geral não têm sido assim tão quentes. 

Mais um Inverno bastante frio será o reconfirmar da tendência, apenas e tão só isso   .

Este Setembro já vai dar razão a isso, pelo meno parece a estar bem encaminhado, tirando estes primeiros dias


----------



## Dan (4 Set 2006 às 14:18)

Sim, este último Inverno apresentou anomalia negativa em quase toda a Europa, mas o Verão também deve apresentar anomalia positiva em grande parte do território europeu. 





http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/regional_monitoring/europe.shtml


----------



## dj_alex (4 Set 2006 às 14:27)

LUPER disse:


> Os invernos frios são um facto indesmentivel, mas a corrente do golfo não afecta só a P.I., mas principalmente toda a Europa. E parece que os Verões na Europa em geral não têm sido assim tão quentes.
> 
> Mais um Inverno bastante frio será o reconfirmar da tendência, apenas e tão só isso   .
> 
> Este Setembro já vai dar razão a isso, pelo meno parece a estar bem encaminhado, tirando estes primeiros dias



O problema é que a tendencia nao se ve em 3 ou 4 anos...

O meses de Junho e julho foram bastante quentes na europa...


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Set 2006 às 18:30)

Olá!  

Para mim, e o LUPER que me desculpe, não é que apoie os que defendem o aquecimento global, nem tampouco os do arrefecimento global, o que acho que se passa é uma maior assimetria entre os invernos e os verões ou seja o clima tende a extremar-se nas duas vertentes e claro está com o desaparecimento das estações intermédias, Primavera e Outono.


----------



## LUPER (4 Set 2006 às 20:00)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Olá!
> 
> Para mim, e o LUPER que me desculpe, não é que apoie os que defendem o aquecimento global, nem tampouco os do arrefecimento global, o que acho que se passa é uma maior assimetria entre os invernos e os verões ou seja o clima tende a extremar-se nas duas vertentes e claro está com o desaparecimento das estações intermédias, Primavera e Outono.



Isso é uma das outras hipoteses, mas infelizmente o caminho que levamos parece que é de encontro a uma pequena idade do gelo, no minimo.

As anormalias a norte dos Açores, não passam de um tampão à corrente, que por sua vez tem umas anormalias negativas gingantescas no Artico. Claro que isto é uma coisa que vai aparecendo, não aparece de um Inverno para o outro. Para esta teoria poder continuar a ter validade este inverno necessita de ser mais duro do que o ultimo.


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Set 2006 às 20:50)

Amim o que me parece é que as mudanças para além de serem fortes, mais frio e mais calor, acho também que se estão a dar a um ritmo alucinante, e vejo muitos ou talvez todos, aqui a falarem em décadas, mas acho que todo o planeta se vai surpreender da realidade das coisas, para nós espécie humana é que vai ser uma grande prova para a sobrevivência.

Neste cozinhado que se chama climatologia há muitos ingredientes desconhecidos ou ainda escassos em estudos que faltam, como o caso da grande instabilidade solar e todo esse quase constante bombardeio atómico que recebemos diáriamente vindo dele, algo grande se prepara, está à vista de todos, e realmente é quando mais à vista que está que menos se nota (os postes do Luís França têm sido excelentes!  )


----------



## LUPER (4 Set 2006 às 21:12)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Amim o que me parece é que as mudanças para além de serem fortes, mais frio e mais calor, acho também que se estão a dar a um ritmo alucinante, e vejo muitos ou talvez todos, aqui a falarem em décadas, mas acho que todo o planeta se vai surpreender da realidade das coisas, para nós espécie humana é que vai ser uma grande prova para a sobrevivência.
> 
> Neste cozinhado que se chama climatologia há muitos ingredientes desconhecidos ou ainda escassos em estudos que faltam, como o caso da grande instabilidade solar e todo esse quase constante bombardeio atómico que recebemos diáriamente vindo dele, algo grande se prepara, está à vista de todos, e realmente é quando mais à vista que está que menos se nota (os postes do Luís França têm sido excelentes!  )



Pois tb concordo contigo, o clima está a mudar, disso penso que ninguem tem duvidas. Falta é a certeza do sítio para onde se dirige, o minimo solar de 2011 é para mim uma boa pista.


----------



## Luis França (5 Set 2006 às 01:43)

"Amim o que me parece é que as mudanças para além de serem fortes, mais frio e mais calor, acho também que se estão a dar a um ritmo alucinante, e vejo muitos ou talvez todos, aqui a falarem em décadas, mas acho que todo o planeta se vai surpreender da realidade das coisas, para nós espécie humana é que vai ser uma grande prova para a sobrevivência.

Neste cozinhado que se chama climatologia há muitos ingredientes desconhecidos ou ainda escassos em estudos que faltam, como o caso da grande instabilidade solar e todo esse quase constante bombardeio atómico que recebemos diáriamente vindo dele, algo grande se prepara, está à vista de todos"

Alegra-me encontrar alguém que ouse admitir "teorias" fora do _mainstream_ da meteorologia/climatologia e outras "gias" das ciencias "exactas". 
Concordo com o mínimo solar (embora os astrónomos nao tenham certeza absoluta dessa data - os ciclos de 11 anos também pecam com anomalias) perto dessa data (2011-2013), mas há mais coincidencias nessas datas:
- 21 dezembro 2012 (o nosso sistema solar faz um angulo de 90º com o braço da galáxia em que estamos, e este por sua vez um outro angulo de 90º com o centro da Via Láctea (que por acaso é um buraco negro);
- há 2 anos que entrámos (o nosso sistema solar) numa zona do espaço "exterior" que está carregado de matéria-negra e fragmentos de rocha (daí tantas quedas de meteoritos, fire-balls, explosoes nos céus por todo o mundo) e mais umas partículas incógnitas;
- talvez por estas razoes e outras que desconhecemos, a actividade tectónica e vulcanica tem estado a aumentar de ano para ano (os russos monitorizam esses sismos globais, desde 1972, e dizem que aumentou quase 400%) trazendo as incovenientes catastrofes e poluiçao da atmosfera superior;
- talvez ainda nao se tenham lembrado que as alteraçoes das correntes oceanicas possam ter origem no vulcanismo submarino (há um site que monitorizou 2004-2005 o globo e que encontrou 16000 vulcoes submarinos novos (isto quer dizer alguma coisa);

Para nao me alongar com o testamento a fronteira entre as varias ciencias da Terra e do Espaço debviam ser abolidas .... mas os cientistas sao conservadores


----------



## Luis França (5 Set 2006 às 02:07)

Ainda a respeito dos ciclos solares:

 The End of One Solar Cycle and the Beginning of Another
By Mitch Battros - Earth Changes Media
Aug 24, 2006, 22:23


The appearance of more intense sunspots as witnessed this past August 17th along with a special sunspot with a reversed magnetic field, suggest a new cycle is underway.

The best known solar cycle is the approximate eleven year cycle which closely follows the Sun's magnetic pole reversal. However, there are cycles within cycles. Several solar scientists believe we may be in a larger cycle which could occur every two hundred years. Yet other researchers believe we could be in a much longer cycle which occurs every one hundred thousand years. I call this a "Mega Cycle".

During the typical eleven and twenty-two year cycles, a marked ebb and flow of solar activity occurs. It resembles a 'bell curve' indicating a 'solar minimum' which escalates into a 'solar maximum' then back again. Cycle 23's maximum or 'apex', was supposed to have occurred around January 2001. However, some of the largest solar flares ever recorded came two years later. The largest "record breaking" solar flare happened on November 4th 2003, setting off a solar flare which was literally "off the charts". Until this time, measuring instruments stopped at X-9. Most solar physicists believe this November 4th flare measured around an X-45. Since this event, all solar weather instruments have now been updated to measure equally large flares.  

The Sun is currently in a time of solar minimum activity, but the introduction of new sunspot regions and a very special and rare magnetically-reversed sunspot which occurred on July 31, indicates the end of one cycle and the beginning of another.

Solar activity is due to begin escalating in strength as it heads towards the next peak. The ‘apex’ or maximum of Cycle 24 is expected to occur in 2012. That's right, the very time of the Mayan calendar which tells us "life will end as we know it. It will be the time of transition". It has also been noted by esteemed scientist Dr. Mausumi Dikpati at the National Center for Atmospheric Research and who sits on the six person NASA panel which makes each solar cycles prediction, that “Cycle 24 will be up to 50% stronger than Cycle 23”. 

NASA and NOAA scientists took a special interest in recent sunspot region 904 as observed using the Solar and Heliospheric Observatory (SOHO) satellite, which lingers in the gravity-neutral L1 Lagrange point between the Earth and the Sun. In monitoring sunspot region 904’s rotation from the far side of the Sun and made its way across the Sun, a modest C-class flare fired off on August 17th followed by a coronal mass ejection (CME). This flare and CME was Earth directed causing a rather long -lasting geomagnetic storm lasting for some 32 hours. Soon after this occurred, a sharp rise in tornados, tropical storms and heavy rains followed. (see Equation)

Equation:

Sunspots => Solar Flares => Magnetic Field Shift => Shifting Ocean and Jet Stream Currents => Extreme Weather and Human Disruption (mitch battros)

But earth changing activity in the way of extreme weather is not all that is affected by solar storms. They also have a significant affect on humans and all living things. Just as the Earth has its magnetic field, so do humans. I am taking a special interest in matching our ancestors’ message of the coming “transition”, and its uncanny correlation with this solar cycles 'apex' or maximum. Could it be that it is the "Sun" which facilitates the flipping of a switch hard-wired in all of us? If you can visualize a sort of toggle-switch which is set off by extreme magnetic flux, perhaps changing our genetic make-up which sets us into a new level of existence.


----------



## tozequio (5 Set 2006 às 02:24)

Luis França disse:


> 21 dezembro 2012 (o nosso sistema solar faz um angulo de 90º com o braço da galáxia em que estamos, e este por sua vez um outro angulo de 90º com o centro da Via Láctea (que por acaso é um buraco negro);



O curioso desse ponto é, como já tive oportunidade de dizer noutro tópico, o facto do calendário Maia terminar precisamente nesse dia...


----------



## tozequio (5 Set 2006 às 02:33)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Amim o que me parece é que as mudanças para além de serem fortes, mais frio e mais calor, acho também que se estão a dar a um ritmo alucinante, e vejo muitos ou talvez todos, aqui a falarem em décadas, mas acho que todo o planeta se vai surpreender da realidade das coisas, para nós espécie humana é que vai ser uma grande prova para a sobrevivência.



Não podia concordar mais. Parece-me também que estamos a entrar numa nova fase, com uma nova meteorologia. Este será, quase de certeza, o 19º Verão consecutivo com temperatura acima da média. O Inverno de 2004/2005 foi o mais frio desde 1970. Algo está definitivamente a mudar, e estámos a entrar num novo ciclo. Quer para Verões mais quentes quer para Invernos mais frios. Veremos agora é se a anomalia na Corrente do Golfo se vai repercutir a curto prazo, já que é um facto praticamente aceite neste fórum que está a enfraquecer.

Novos tempos se avizinham. Perigosos é certo, mas ao mesmo tempo fascinantes para os apaixonados pela meteorologia.


----------



## Luis França (5 Set 2006 às 03:22)

Ora bem ... os investigadores e cientistas das Ciencias da Terra só nestas alturas de desgraça é que podem estudar o objecto do seu estudo - Vulcoes, Sismos, Tempo extremo, tempestades, Furacoes, bla bla bla


----------



## duncan (24 Set 2006 às 03:28)

olá, sou novo aqui, alguém poderia acabar com uma dúvida que tenho à muito tempo; se a corrente do golfo está a perder a sua força,porque razão portugal e mesmo os outros peises da Europa ocidental, estão a ter cada ano que passa,verões com temperaturas acima da média,e não teria que ser ao contrário?


----------



## LUPER (24 Set 2006 às 09:43)

duncan disse:


> olá, sou novo aqui, alguém poderia acabar com uma dúvida que tenho à muito tempo; se a corrente do golfo está a perder a sua força,porque razão portugal e mesmo os outros peises da Europa ocidental, estão a ter cada ano que passa,verões com temperaturas acima da média,e não teria que ser ao contrário?



É uma boa pergunta sim senhor. Tens medições próprias que te digam que os Verões estão acima da média, ou é pelo aquilo que se ouve nas noticias? Achas que este verõ é acima da média? Não me parece que seja assim tão acima da média  . O mês de Agosto foi fresco em grande parte da Europa, muito até em algumas regiões  .

A paragem da corrente do golfo será primeiro notada no inverno e não no verão. Assim sendo, nota-se que os invernos desta decada têm sido muito mais frios, em especial os 3 ultimos. A corrente transporta calor para Norte, o que não quer dizer que nos primeiros anos, as regiões a sul da corrente (Africa) sofram com isso. Daí a explicação para primeiro os invernos serem diferentes.

Alguns pensavam que o mês de Setembro iria ficar 3 ou 4º acima da média, e afinal ficará no máximo em algumas zonas 1 a 1,5º acima da média. Agora imagina se aquele calor dos primeiros 10 dias tem sido em Agosto e não em setembro .

Da paragem da corrente, pessoalmente não tenho duvidas nenhumas, agora limito-me a ver os efeitos da mesma. E para já os visiveis são os Invernos mais frios e a quantidade de furacões que existem nas nossas latitudes. Dentro de poucos anos os furacões terão novamente desaparecido, o A dos açores terá ido mais para sul e finalmente os Verões serão afectados 

Claro que isto não passa de uma conjectura muito pessoal


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2006 às 10:38)

LUPER disse:


> É uma boa pergunta sim senhor. Tens medições próprias que te digam que os Verões estão acima da média, ou é pelo aquilo que se ouve nas noticias? Achas que este verõ é acima da média? Não me parece que seja assim tão acima da média  . O mês de Agosto foi fresco em grande parte da Europa, muito até em algumas regiões  .



Nos últimos anos temos tido Verões (Junho, Julho e Agosto) muito quentes. O verão de 2003, o de 2005, que foi o mais quente dos últimos 75 anos. O Verão deste ano deve ter ficado também com anomalia positiva, aqui em Bragança ficou.


----------



## tozequio (24 Set 2006 às 10:44)

Pelo menos o Agosto de 2006 posso garantir que foi mais quente por aqui do que o do ano passado. Ainda não fiz a média dos restantes meses, para analisar o Verão no seu conjunto, mas acredito que não tenha ficado muito longe do Verão do ano passado, talvez apenas o Setembro fique com alguma anomalia negativa em relação ao do ano passado.


----------



## LUPER (24 Set 2006 às 11:02)

Por vezes acredito que as pessoas se deixem ir um bocado pelo que se diz na TV, uma vez que por lá só se fala em aquecimento, infelizmente, e isso altera com toda a certeza a percepção que todos nós temos do clima. Outra coisa são os dados, dizem que 2005 foi o ano mais quente, quando tivemos episodios de frio por todo o lado e que frio...Penso que isso tem muito para discutir, uma vez que a percepção real é diferente do que anunciam por aí.

Vejam o exemplo da noticia do arrefecimento dos oceanos, então se os ocenanos é que guardam a energia, como é que o planeta pode estar a aquecer? Fisicamente é uma impossibilidade, só uma pessoa que não pensa pela cabeça dela, mas sim pela dos outros, é que não vê as incogruências dos pro-aquecimeto , ou não será assim?

Já viram se sai alguam noticia do aumento significativo da banquisa? Claro que não sai nada, não interessa sair


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2006 às 11:35)

Só estava a analisar os meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto.

O ano de 2005 teve extremos bem acentuados como se pode ver no resumo feito pelo IM.


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2006 às 11:38)

LUPER disse:


> Por vezes acredito que as pessoas se deixem ir um bocado pelo que se diz na TV, uma vez que por lá só se fala em aquecimento, infelizmente, e isso altera com toda a certeza a percepção que todos nós temos do clima. Outra coisa são os dados, dizem que 2005 foi o ano mais quente, quando tivemos episodios de frio por todo o lado e que frio...Penso que isso tem muito para discutir, uma vez que a percepção real é diferente do que anunciam por aí.
> 
> Vejam o exemplo da noticia do arrefecimento dos oceanos, então se os ocenanos é que guardam a energia, como é que o planeta pode estar a aquecer? Fisicamente é uma impossibilidade, só uma pessoa que não pensa pela cabeça dela, mas sim pela dos outros, é que não vê as incogruências dos pro-aquecimeto , ou não será assim?
> 
> Já viram se sai alguam noticia do aumento significativo da banquisa? Claro que não sai nada, não interessa sair


Será sempre o problema de se pegar em alguns anos isolados e generalizar, como foi o de 2005, que confirmo até, foi um dos mais frescos por cá na Madeira, posso afirmar pelo dados que possuo. E estes dados sobre o aquecimento são sempre muuuuuuuuito relativos. Se é certo que aquece em algumas partes do globo mesmo que esporadicamente, em outras há, talvez numa forma de equilíbrio, o arrefecimento é mais rigoroso. E 2005 foi bem exemplo disso, segundo dados, Portugal registou temperaturas bem altas no Verão, mas de Inverno as temperaturas negativas também foram em certas regiões recordes. 
Concluindo, fala-se por vezes num tempo bipolarizado apenas com Inverno e Verão, agora pergunto, como podemos afirmar se o clima aquece ou arrefece se possuimos, estatisticamente pelo menos, 6 meses de frio de rachar, e 6 meses de calor de abrasar?


----------



## LUPER (24 Set 2006 às 11:43)

Dan disse:


> Só estava a analisar os meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto.
> 
> O ano de 2005 teve extremos bem acentuados como se pode ver no resumo feito pelo IM.



A questão da seca, penso que é uma não questão, uma vez que as secas dos anos 80 foram bem piores e devastadoras, ou não se lembram que simplesmente não chovia no alentejo? Pessoalmente recordo muito bem essa situação. Quanto ás temperaturas altas no verão de 2005, acham que foi assim tão quente? Gostava de ver valores, mas infelizmente neste país os dados não existem, talvez não exista interesse.

Começei a tirar dados a partir de novembro de 2005, quero ver se este ano as temperaturas não vêm por ai abaixo  .

Relembro que se for preciso vão anunciar este mÊs de Setembro como o mais quente dos ultimos 75 anos, e gostava que me mostrassem valores, uma vez que para mim vai ser mais um mês dentro do normal


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2006 às 12:06)

LUPER disse:


> Relembro que se for preciso vão anunciar este mÊs de Setembro como o mais quente dos ultimos 75 anos, e gostava que me mostrassem valores, uma vez que para mim vai ser mais um mês dentro do normal



Olhando para os dados desta segunda metade do mês, diria até que está mais frio que em anos anteriores.


----------



## LUPER (24 Set 2006 às 12:15)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Olhando para os dados desta segunda metade do mês, diria até que está mais frio que em anos anteriores.



Eu aqui no meu posto de observação tenho a normal de Bragança, se contar apenas da 1º quinzena para a frente, e claro que o clima aqui não tem nada a ver com Bragança


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2006 às 12:57)

LUPER disse:


> A questão da seca, penso que é uma não questão, uma vez que as secas dos anos 80 foram bem piores e devastadoras, ou não se lembram que simplesmente não chovia no alentejo? Pessoalmente recordo muito bem essa situação. Quanto ás temperaturas altas no verão de 2005, acham que foi assim tão quente? Gostava de ver valores, mas infelizmente neste país os dados não existem, talvez não exista interesse.



Alguns dados:





Fonte: IM


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2006 às 12:58)

Estes são parecidos:





Fonte: IM


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2006 às 13:01)

Estes mostram o comportamento mensal só ano 2005, máxima e mínima.
Há meses com anomalia negativa, no Inverno, e também com anomalia positiva, principalmente na Primavera e no Verão.





Fonte: IM


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2006 às 13:09)

LUPER disse:


> Eu aqui no meu posto de observação tenho a normal de Bragança, se contar apenas da 1º quinzena para a frente, e claro que o clima aqui não tem nada a ver com Bragança



Aqui em Bragança, este mês de Setembro apresenta um comportamento bem diferenciado. Na primeira quinzena valores bem superiores à média e na segunda, valores bem próximos ou mesmo inferiores.


----------



## LUPER (24 Set 2006 às 13:49)

Dan disse:


> Alguns dados:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se colocarem um grafico apenas a partir de 1940, já fica com um aspecto diferente, ou não fica?


----------



## tozequio (24 Set 2006 às 22:32)

Um artigo interessante sobre o arrefecimento dos oceanos nos últimos 3 anos: http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2006/s2704.htm

De destacar uma parte interessante do artigo: "Other studies have shown that a *similar rapid cooling took place from 1980 to 1983."*

E todos sabemos o que aconteceu por aqui nessa altura, não sabemos?


----------



## LUPER (24 Set 2006 às 22:37)

tozequio disse:


> Um artigo interessante sobre o arrefecimento dos oceanos nos últimos 3 anos: http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2006/s2704.htm
> 
> De destacar uma parte interessante do artigo: "Other studies have shown that a *similar rapid cooling took place from 1980 to 1983."*
> 
> E todos sabemos o que aconteceu por aqui nessa altura, não sabemos?



Então e este fabuloso artigo http://www.inthenews.co.uk/news/news/science/global-warming-speed-bumps-identified-$452617.htm

   


Ooopsss, afinal é o mesmo artigo


----------



## LUPER (24 Set 2006 às 22:47)

Researchers found that the average temperature of the upper ocean rose by 0.16 degrees Fahrenheit from 1993 to 2003, and then fell 0.055 degrees Fahrenheit from 2003 to 2005. The recent decrease is a dip equal to about one-fifth of the heat gained by the ocean between 1955 and 2003.

Mas será natural em 2 anos perder 20% do aquecimento de 50 anos e dizer que isso é normal? Estes amigos cada vez atiram mais areia para cima dos olhos


----------



## Seringador (16 Out 2006 às 12:02)

Boas
Só postei esta figura, pq na anomalia de Sábado vê-se perfeitamente a corrente do Golfo e o contraste no gradiente térmico das SST numa estreita mas longa faixa


----------



## duncan (16 Out 2006 às 14:41)

Seringador disse:


> Boas
> Só postei esta figura, pq na anomalia de Sábado vê-se perfeitamente a corrente do Golfo e o contraste no gradiente térmico das SST numa estreita mas longa faixa



olha ainda sou novo nestas andanças nao estou a conseguir interpretar o mapa, e os teus termos técnicos, qual é a conclusão: a corrente está a perder a força ou está na mesma?


----------



## Seringador (16 Out 2006 às 15:01)

Boas,

Não postei a imagem para indicar se ele está mais fraca ou não (deixo isso para o LUPER ), foi mais para evidenciar a sua rota e que mostra que está bem de saúde recomenda-se


----------



## Fil (16 Out 2006 às 15:28)

Isto é um verdadeiro balde de água fria para o LUPER.

08-10-2005





08-10-2006





Parece estar mais forte em relação ao ano passado


----------



## Seringador (7 Nov 2006 às 14:18)

Boas,

Está na altura das comparações  
Gelo
2005
http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/global.20051107.gif
2006
http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/global.20061107.gif

Que acham , ene de difetente podemos concordar  sobrteudo nas diferentes áreas e maior área coberta 

SST
2005
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.11.5.2005.gif
2006
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.11.3.2006.gif

Quase igual, mas enganam-se, nesta altura do ano existe uma maior anomalia -tiva no Mar Báltico, NW da escandinávia, no Atlântico (quase na mesma posição a SW dos Açores mas maior em área, por outro lado uma maior anomalia +tiva no NW do Canada, USA e Gronelândia e no  Pacífico com um fraco El NIÑO 

PENSAMENTOS ALGUÉM PELO QUE PODE ISTO SIGNIFICAR EN RELAÇÃO AO ANO PASSADO.


----------



## LUPER (7 Nov 2006 às 14:52)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Está na altura das comparações
> Gelo
> ...




Um olhar mais atento permite perceber que para o baltico e a costa norte da Escandinávia estarem muito mais frios, é necessários pelo menos 1 das 2 condições:

- Menor caudal ou energia da corrente do golfo, uma vez que esta "acaba" nas costas norte da escandinavia e svalbard.

- Menor quantidade de frio atmosferico naquela zona.

A meu ver e analisando as anormalias positivas das temperaturas de algumas zonas da escandinávia, sugiro que apenas um enfraquecimento da quantidade de energia da corrente naquela zona pode justificar este enorme diferença de gelo e temperaturas naquela zona. Mas isto é preciso algum tempo de analise e não é em 2 ou 3 anos que se obtem conclusões. Temos de esperar e analisar a corrente.


Quanto ao que isto vai provocar, ai não tenho duvidas que o enorme albedo irá fazer das suas


----------



## Seringador (7 Nov 2006 às 15:07)

É bom voltar a ler a tua teoria do aquecimento Global


----------



## dj_alex (7 Nov 2006 às 16:15)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Está na altura das comparações
> Gelo
> ...



   
Primeiro que tudo qual é a escala de cores??? Azul mais escuro, maior espessura? Olhando apenas para o HN, não sei se a maior área coberta será assim tanta....Pelo menos na america do norte (costa leste a norte) ou não??Comparado com 2005 tem bastante menos gelo...E mesmo a norte da escandinavia apresenta menos gelo este ano, do que ano passado...

certo??


----------



## Seringador (7 Nov 2006 às 17:13)

dj_alex disse:


> Primeiro que tudo qual é a escala de cores??? Azul mais escuro, maior espessura? Olhando apenas para o HN, não sei se a maior área coberta será assim tanta....Pelo menos na america do norte (costa leste a norte) ou não??Comparado com 2005 tem bastante menos gelo...E mesmo a norte da escandinavia apresenta menos gelo este ano, do que ano passado...
> 
> certo??



Boas,

Errado,  
Pq a área desde NE da Escandinávia até ao fim da ponta E da Sibéria a área é maior do que essas duas juntas e de facto qto mais escuro o azul maior é a espessura 
Portanto a diferença é enorme para positivo, isto no meu ponto de vista de observação do mapa 
Ao olhar, constato isso e na escandinávia não tem menos Gelo, mas sim à Gronelândia e Canadá, e não é assim muito menos, pq ao nível da espessura nota-se uma maior espessura entre a islândia e a escand.


----------



## dj_alex (7 Nov 2006 às 21:45)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Errado,
> Pq a área desde NE da Escandinávia até ao fim da ponta E da Sibéria a área é maior do que essas duas juntas e de facto qto mais escuro o azul maior é a espessura
> ...



Amanha discutimos isso...encontrei uns dados porreiros...amanha faço uns gráficos com o origin para por aqui   Se me esquecer, lembra-me


----------



## Seringador (8 Nov 2006 às 11:01)

Boas Alex!

Só para te lembrar  
Estou a brincar, alguns dados do nível de concentração de Gelo e regista-se em todo o Ártico uma subida da área coberta, que não tinha acontecido no ano passado, mais pela culpa da concentração na Síbéria e Ne Escandinávia, pq na Terranova e Grone. está mais baixo que o ano passado. 
Penso que tem um atraso de uma semana estes dados, mas são mais fiáveis do que os de satélite,...

Ártico Geral - uma subida muito grande que irá acarretar algumas consequências mais para a frente a N/NE da Europa 
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.1.jpg

Mar Bering - normal ou ligeiramente acima normal
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.2.jpg
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.6.jpg
Terra Nova
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.4.jpg

Mar Laptev - Uma súbida impressionante em tão pouco espaço de tempo, embora abaixo da média.
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.8.jpg

Mas no Mar de Kara - É estrondosa a súbida e já está com uma anomalia positiva de 150mil Km/2
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.7.jpg

Mar Sibereano oriental - Embora abaixo da média, teve uma subida galopante e comparando com ano passado já tem mais 100.000 km/2 a mais!
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.9.jpg

Que dizem.....


----------



## dj_alex (8 Nov 2006 às 11:20)

Aqui estão eles    
Tive que fazer o gráfico, por isso demorou mais tempo....   

Aqui ficam uns mapas primeiro:

Sea ice concentration (area) :

Outubro 2005






Outubro 2006 





Sea ice extent : 

Outubro 2005





Outubro 2006 





Para novembro de 2006 ainda não ha dados...quando sair logo coloco aqui...acho que é melhor fazer a comparação mensal, e não dia a dia....

Aqui vai o gráfico que fiz do sea ice concentration e do sea ice extent






As linhas a preto são as tendencias....de notar que o sea ice extent apresenta tendências negativas estatisticamente significativas.

O que acham???


Update: esqueci-me de por de onde tirei os dados...http://nsidc.org/data/seaice_index/


----------



## Dan (8 Nov 2006 às 11:35)

É nítida a redução na concentração de gelo, particularmente em Novembro.


----------



## Seringador (8 Nov 2006 às 12:50)

Dan disse:


> É nítida a redução na concentração de gelo, particularmente em Novembro.



Se ainda não existem dados para Novembro como é que podes  dizer isso  
Além disso eu não comparo dia a dia, faço uma comparação análoga na mesma altura do ano para outra e, não de uma forma continua e associada, pq isso tem vindo a diminuir e vai continuar o que é uma coisa totalmente diferente aquilo que estou a tentar evidenciar


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Nov 2006 às 13:17)

Realmente interessantes estes dados.

Baseando-me no que postaste dj_alex, há constatações que se podem e devem analisar detalhadamente, como já referiu o Dan e comparando osmdois meses, é notória uma maior redução da concentração de gelo em Novembro, mas também é notório, ainda que menos acentuado, o aumento da extensão do gelo . 
O que pode estar a contecer? Bem eu arriscaría em afirmar que os polos estão mais quentes, no seu interior e a temperatura em queda em todo o seu redor, com destaque especial junto ao Mar de Kara, onde o gelo este ano já está para além da median ice edge . Será então que o planeta esta a aquecer ou a arrefecer? Ou os seus polos estarão a movimentar-se para um outro local? Ou ainda que em alguns locais está a arrefecer e noutros nítidamente a aquecer, vejam-se as diferenças entre o H. Norte e o H. Sul!


----------



## Seringador (8 Nov 2006 às 13:17)

dj_alex disse:


> Aqui estão eles
> Tive que fazer o gráfico, por isso demorou mais tempo....
> 
> Aqui ficam uns mapas primeiro:
> ...



Boas,

Na última semana é que aumentou drásticamente e esses dados são da mesma fonte que os meus iniciais da comparação 2005/2006 
http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/

Relembro que numa semana a concentração pode aumentar drasticamente, como foi junto à Sibéria e digo que neste momento existe uma maior concentração numa área que é susceptível de nos influenciar no Inverno 

No que toca aos gráficos, parece que faltam dados de 2006, pq a linha só vais até ao fim de 2005? 
Esses mapas já estão feitos pela NOAA e colocados nesse site que indicaste?? 


Aqui na minha opinião são mais fiáveis

Gelo Out. 2005



Gelo Out. 2006



http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/
Eu não estou a falar de Outubro mas neste momento em relação ao mesmo do Ano passado 
Pq em Outubro e nos 31 dias anomalia foi negativa, mais por culpa da parte inicial do mês, pq senão tivesemos as condições que tivemos no fim do mês  a coisa iria ficar uma maior anomalia -tiva, pq foi frio acima dos 60º na 2ª metade de Outubro. 
E reparem que a espessura é muito maior este ano do que em Outubro do ano passado, falta agora chegar ao fim de Novembro, embora a extensão seja menor em Outubro.
Ligo mais a espessura do que a extensão, principalmente nesta altura do ano, poq irão haver oscilações

Gosto mais deste site para a cobertura de Gelo e neve:

http://www.rap.ucar.edu/weather/surface/snowAFnh.gif


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Nov 2006 às 13:23)

Seringador disse:


> Se ainda não existem dados para Novembro como é que podes  dizer isso
> Além disso eu não comparo dia a dia, faço uma comparação análoga na mesma altura do ano para outra e, não de uma forma continua e associada, pq isso tem vindo a diminuir e vai continuar o que é uma coisa totalmente diferente aquilo que estou a tentar evidenciar



Seringador tudo bem!  

O Dan referiu-se à tendencia dos dois meses, ao longo dos últimos 26 anos nestes gráficos que o alex postou:






Agora o que referes é correcto, o alex está a analisar de uma forma bem diferente da tua, aliás voces os dois são o par ideal para fazer uma equipa de investigação!  Mais que não seja por estaren quase sempre em antagonia!


----------



## dj_alex (8 Nov 2006 às 13:26)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> Relembro que numa semana a concentração pode aumentar drasticamente, como foi junto à Sibéria e digo que neste momento existe uma maior concentração numa área que é susceptível de nos influenciar no Inverno
> 
> No que toca aos gráficos, parece que faltam dados de 2006, pq a linha só vais até ao fim de 2005?
> Esses mapas já estão feitos pela NOAA e colocados nesse site que indicaste??



Falta os dados de novembro de 2006, só no inicio de dezembro é que ha-de haver dados...

Da mesma maneira que mudas numa semana para mais , também podes mudar para menos...tens que ver os dados a nivel mensal, e não dia a dia....No final de novembro, tiramos as duvidas


----------



## Seringador (8 Nov 2006 às 13:28)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Seringador tudo bem!
> 
> O Dan referiu-se à tendencia dos dois meses, ao longo dos últimos 16 anos nestes gráficos que o alex postou:
> 
> ...



Tudo bem Kim! 
Sim, compreendo, mas mesmo assim o que aqui se evidencia é a continua diminuição do gelo no hemisfério Norte e o que eu salientei foi uma comparação com ano anterior, pq todos já sabemos que tem tendência a diminuir e a desaparecer.... para depois mais tarde reaparecer em força e já sabem porquê não é LUPER


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Nov 2006 às 13:33)

Alex acho que não estás a ver bem o ponto de visto do Seringador!  
Ele apresenta os dados numa forma de dar apoio ao que pode surgir este final de inverno em Portugal, e nós apreciadores da neve esperamos que não se engane . Porque concerteza que tb ele como acho que qualquer um de nós, bem excepto o LUPER!! , verifica que o gelo tem vindo a diminuir ao longo das decadas no Polo Norte.

Ne seguinte imagem que o Seringodor tinha já colocado o link, pode-se ver bem como a quase totalidade do Mar de Kara, que referi noutro post, está sob gelo! Excelente para esta época do ano, não?


----------



## Seringador (8 Nov 2006 às 13:35)

dj_alex disse:


> Falta os dados de novembro de 2006, só no inicio de dezembro é que ha-de haver dados...
> 
> Da mesma maneira que mudas numa semana para mais , também podes mudar para menos...tens que ver os dados a nivel mensal, e não dia a dia....No final de novembro, tiramos as duvidas



Enganas-te ... estas variações semanais são muito importantes para influenciar os estados de tempo e o seu padrão quinzenalmente 

Vais-me desculpar Alex, mas os gráficos que postas-te só tem até fim 2005, ou eles não passaram bem os dados? 
pq deveria de mostrar já alguma linha além do inicio 2006 ou não 

Sim, tiramos ás dúvidas e comparamos analogamente com o período do ano passado, que foi desde início essa a minha intenção e não mostrar dados estatísticos lineares no tempo, pq isso é outra conversa e de simples resposta: "Sim a calote está a encolher ", o que é diferente do ponto de vista que salientei com esta exposição 
Mais uma vez prognósticos depois do jogo, eu prevejo que seja superior à do ano passado, não tenho receio de o dizer ou de reconhecer mais tarde que errei


----------



## Seringador (8 Nov 2006 às 13:37)

Boas Alex 
É um prazer discutir (no bom sentido) contigo e espero que me contraries com mais dados, pq também erro muito! 
E contigo também apreendo sem dúvida 
Vivam as discussões construtivas


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Nov 2006 às 13:42)

Mas o que dizem à questão que coloquei? Porque apesar da diminuição da concentração do gelo no mar ele tende também a aumentar na sua extensão!? Porque não será um acaso não?


----------



## dj_alex (8 Nov 2006 às 13:56)

Seringador disse:


> Enganas-te ... estas variações semanais são muito importantes para influenciar os estados de tempo e o seu padrão quinzenalmente
> 
> Vais-me desculpar Alex, mas os gráficos que postas-te só tem até fim 2005, ou eles não passaram bem os dados?
> pq deveria de mostrar já alguma linha além do inicio 2006 ou não



Os gráficos se reparares são para outubro e para novembro...Para outubro começa em 1979 e acaba em 2006. Para novembro começa em 1979 e acaba em 2005, pois o mês de novembro ainda nao acabou....
São apenas os dados para estes 2 meses.... 

PErcebeste agora??

Eu percebo o teu ponto de vista....do posto de vista climatologico, não faz muito sentido estar a estudar a situação comparando o mesmo dia desde ano, com o do ano passado....

Era engraçado fazer as correlações mês a mês com estas séries e com a séries da temperatura máxima e mínima em portugal...eu é que não tenho tempo para isso...porque acho que daria um trabalho de investigação bastante interessante


----------



## Seringador (8 Nov 2006 às 15:02)

dj_alex disse:


> Os gráficos se reparares são para outubro e para novembro...Para outubro começa em 1979 e acaba em 2006. Para novembro começa em 1979 e acaba em 2005, pois o mês de novembro ainda nao acabou....
> São apenas os dados para estes 2 meses....
> 
> PErcebeste agora??
> ...



Já tinha percebido Alex, não entendo é que outubro só vá a 2005... 
Não, não estás perceber o meu ponto de vista pq climatologia não é só referente a milhares ou 50 anos atrás e/ou a jogar com as estatisticas, acho que climatologia também ingloba as análises análogas, i.e. na mesma altura do ano e claro que temos de escolher o último dia ao qual temos informação

De facto essa análise seria mais interesante assim como muitas outras, mas na minha opinião era mais um estudo, pq só fazia mais sentido (na minha ignorância) uma correlação com outras teleconexões e não com variáveis climatológicas, mas não deixaria de ser importante para alguns entendidos (ou supostos entendidos em Portugal)


----------



## dj_alex (8 Nov 2006 às 15:09)

Seringador disse:


> Já tinha percebido Alex, não entendo é que outubro só vá a 2005...



Tás a falar do mm gráfico que eu??? ve lá se o gráfico de outubro não vai até 2006...


----------



## Seringador (8 Nov 2006 às 15:27)

dj_alex disse:


> Tás a falar do mm gráfico que eu??? ve lá se o gráfico de outubro não vai até 2006...



Esquece, não vale a pena falar mais disso se calhar é o hábito de ver de forma diferente a informação 

Mas o que me tens a dizer sobre a espessura, que nesta altura do ano está muito superior?


----------



## dj_alex (8 Nov 2006 às 16:51)

Seringador disse:


> Esquece, não vale a pena falar mais disso se calhar é o hábito de ver de forma diferente a informação
> 
> Mas o que me tens a dizer sobre a espessura, que nesta altura do ano está muito superior?



   

a espessura em relação ao ano anterior está maior 
Quanto ao resto....  
Em termos de area as imagens podem enganar...não estou a dizer que não esteja maior area este ano...pela imagem não me parece...


----------



## Santos (8 Nov 2006 às 17:31)

Sem ser conhecedor aprofundado da matéria, gostei deste artigo;

Slowing ocean circulation could presage dramatic – and chilly – climate change 
By Robert C. Cowen | Special to The Christian Science Monitor 

Call it global warming's dirty little secret. Those much-publicized scenarios of how carbon-dioxide (CO2) pollution may gradually heat up the earth don't tell you another key fact: that climate has sometimes changed without warning. It can go from warm to cold – or cold to warm – in less than decade, and stay that way for centuries. 
Water-circulation data from the North Atlantic now suggest the climate system may be approaching that kind of threshold. If man-made warming or natural causes push it over the edge, the system will chill down many temperate parts of North America and Europe, even while the planet as a whole continues to warm. 
Terrence Joyce, chairman of the physical-oceanography department at Woods Hole Oceanographic Institution in Massachusetts, is one of a handful of scientists trying to raise awareness about this possibility. He says he is "not predicting an imminent climate change – only that once it started (and it is getting more likely) it could occur within 10 years."
Mr. Joyce explains that many of the computer simulations of climate change "never predict any abrupt transition." But, he says, such an event could occur. "Abrupt climate change has been a part of our history," he says.
That's what happened when the so-called Little Ice Age cut in about 500 years ago. Take a look at Bruegel's famous paintings of skaters on frozen Dutch canals to get an idea of what would be in store for regions that haven't known such harsh winters since we emerged from the Little Ice Age during the last century.
There is as yet no conclusive evidence that the Dutch should stock pile ice skates. But Woods Hole director Robert Gagosian feels an urgency to settle the question. He sees enough disturbing information in the North Atlantic data, which oceanographers from Woods Hole and other institutions have gathered, to call it "strong evidence that we may be approaching a dangerous threshold." He says we need to know whether we are blindly walking toward the edge of a cliff.
North Atlantic water circulation raises this level of concern because it is a key factor in the climate system. Broadly speaking, that system redistributes solar heat from the tropics around the planet. The atmosphere carries heat north and south in the form of warm air and water vapor. The latter releases its heat when it condenses into droplets. That's about half the distribution; ocean currents carry the rest.
Winds move heat around quickly. Ocean currents can take centuries. Oceanographers call their stately flow the Great Ocean Conveyor. Warm surface currents distribute tropical heat. Deep currents carry cold water back toward the equator. Together, these currents form an interconnected system that circulates through the North and South Atlantic into the Indian Ocean and the Pacific.
The "pump" that drives the conveyor is in the northern part of the North Atlantic. There, the Gulf Stream brings in warm, relatively salty water. This cools as it gives up heat to the winds that warm Britain and Europe. Cold, salty water is relatively heavy. Mingling with Arctic outflows, the Gulf Stream water sinks to great depths and flows southward. More Gulf Stream water flows in to replace it.
This circulation – sucking in Gulf Stream water at the top and forcing it down and out at the bottom – propels the North Atlantic branch of the conveyor. Shut down that pump, and you could have what Dr. Gagosian calls "dramatic" climate change. He explains in a posting to the Woods Hole website that "average winter temperatures could drop by 5 degrees Fahrenheit


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2006 às 22:26)

Olhando para esta imagem para o próximo 1 de dezembro, diria que a nossa amiga corrente do golfo continua em grande forma...


----------



## LUPER (26 Nov 2006 às 22:56)

Fil disse:


> Olhando para esta imagem para o próximo 1 de dezembro, diria que a nossa amiga corrente do golfo continua em grande forma...



     Como é que podes dizer que a corente do golfo está em grande forma?    Analisa é o mapa de velocidades da corrente e já agora a descontinuidade brutal das SST no inicio da corrente 

Estás a falar apenas por falar, contrapõe com factos visiveis. Eu vou colocar-te alguns  

Existem registos fisicos da sua paragem durante 10 dias em Novembro de 2004, e não são de satelite, são de boias, ou seja 100% fiáveis. Não são modelos matematicos a 100 anos, quando os a 6 dias falham como tudo.



















Estejam descansados que os efeitos serão visiveis na vossa sensação térmica, provavelmente mais rapido com que pensam.

Só não vê quem não quer


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2006 às 23:08)

Eu sei disso, mas olhando para esse mapa nem parece que a corrente se esteja a debilitar! Espero que o tempo te dê razão, mas por agora não estou muito optimista


----------



## LUPER (26 Nov 2006 às 23:18)

Fil disse:


> Eu sei disso, mas olhando para esse mapa nem parece que a corrente se esteja a debilitar! Espero que o tempo te dê razão, mas por agora não estou muito optimista



http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Ransst.gif

Repara na descontinuidade de temperaturas que a corrente tem, ou seja tem bolsas de temperaturar, não é continua como deveria de ser, a corrente está moribunda, não tenho grandes duvidas disso. Ou achas que as isos 0 nos Açores acontecem pq? O Luís França relatou que em São Miguel tinha caído neve farrapada, achas isso obra do k? No tru mapa o unico local oceânico onde vês a iso vir tão a sul é o Atlantico. 

E se tens uma subida de ar quente na Europa, em outro local tens uma descida do frio, tens de saber esperar.


----------



## tozequio (26 Nov 2006 às 23:27)

LUPER disse:


> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Ransst.gif
> 
> Repara na descontinuidade de temperaturas que a corrente tem, ou seja tem bolsas de temperaturar, não é continua como deveria de ser, a corrente está moribunda, não tenho grandes duvidas disso. Ou achas que as isos 0 nos Açores acontecem pq? O Luís França relatou que em São Miguel tinha caído neve farrapada, achas isso obra do k? No tru mapa o unico local oceânico onde vês a iso vir tão a sul é o Atlantico.
> 
> E se tens uma subida de ar quente na Europa, em outro local tens uma descida do frio, tens de saber esperar.



Esses factos são inegáveis Luper, mas também é verdade que estamos desapontados com este Outono que está a ser demasiado cálido para as expectativas que a Corrente do Golfo (ou ausência dela) nos estava a depositar. E não se prevê mudanças interessantes a médio prazo, os modelos parecem quase de Primavera para grande parte da Europa, PI incluída


----------



## Santos (26 Nov 2006 às 23:40)

tozequio disse:


> Esses factos são inegáveis Luper, mas também é verdade que estamos desapontados com este Outono que está a ser demasiado cálido para as expectativas que a Corrente do Golfo (ou ausência dela) nos estava a depositar. E não se prevê mudanças interessantes a médio prazo, os modelos parecem quase de Primavera para grande parte da Europa, PI incluída



Estava precisamente a pensar nisso, de facto temos notado eventos fora do "comum" na Flórida, na Guatemala, na Áustrália etc, por outro lado é um facto que nós por cá estamos a sentir temperaturas elevadas e não se prevêm (segundo os modelos) alterações para os próximos tempos  assim como as temperaturas nas restantes capitais Europeias estão acima do que era de esperar para finais de Novembro tal como dizes


----------



## LUPER (26 Nov 2006 às 23:44)

Mas vcs queriam o que que tivessemos uma media de 0º já na Europa toda? Acham que o que se está a passar por todo o lado é aqucimento? Temos de saber esperar, vejam os mapas de 56 e tirem conclusões


----------



## Santos (26 Nov 2006 às 23:49)

LUPER disse:


> Mas vcs queriam o que que tivessemos uma media de 0º já na Europa toda? Acham que o que se está a passar por todo o lado é aqucimento? Temos de saber esperar, vejam os mapas de 56 e tirem conclusões



As tuas provas são irrefutáveis, e eu também acredito que que estamos na "ante câmera" de uma futura época glaciar, agora quando não sabemos Luper e até lá muita água corre (correrá)


----------



## tozequio (26 Nov 2006 às 23:52)

Santos disse:


> As tuas provas são irrefutáveis, e eu também acredito que que estamos na "ante câmera" de uma futura época glaciar, agora quando não sabemos Luper e até lá muito água corre (correrá)



De facto também me parece inegável que vamos sentir os efeitos na pele da falta de corrente num futuro mais ou menos próximo. Mas agora falta saber se já este Inverno vamos sentir um "cheirinho" do que está para vir. Começo a duvidar sinceramente. 

Está na hora de abrirmos o tópico do


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2006 às 23:54)

Facto facto é o de que com este mês já vai no 9º consecutivo de temperaturas acima da média


----------



## tozequio (26 Nov 2006 às 23:57)

E este Outono está mesmo a ser de  

(Ao menos está a dar para experimentar os novos smilies    )


----------



## Santos (26 Nov 2006 às 23:57)

tozequio disse:


> De facto também me parece inegável que vamos sentir os efeitos na pele da falta de corrente num futuro mais ou menos próximo. Mas agora falta saber se já este Inverno vamos sentir um "cheirinho" do que está para vir. Começo a duvidar sinceramente.
> 
> Está na hora de abrirmos o tópico do



Eu cá já estou por tudo  o ano passado nevou à cota 0 (novamente), ontem caiu neve esfarrapada nos Açores um dia destes atraca um iceberg na Ericeira


----------



## LUPER (27 Nov 2006 às 07:56)

Santos disse:


> Eu cá já estou por tudo  o ano passado nevou à cota 0 (novamente), ontem caiu neve esfarrapada nos Açores um dia destes atraca um iceberg na Ericeira




E alguem fez eco nos media disso dos Açores, ou mesmo da America Central? Claro que não, dizem é que está calor e que a roupa de Inverno não se vende.

Eu ainda este fds vi várias pessoas em T-Shirt e calções, isto há malucos para tudo, ou tb acham que estes dias têmsido acima da média?


----------



## dj_alex (27 Nov 2006 às 09:03)

LUPER disse:


> E alguem fez eco nos media disso dos Açores, ou mesmo da America Central? Claro que não, dizem é que está calor e que a roupa de Inverno não se vende.
> 
> Eu ainda este fds vi várias pessoas em T-Shirt e calções, isto há malucos para tudo, ou tb acham que estes dias têmsido acima da média?



Pelo mapa que o FIL colocou no outro topic...parece-me acima da média..

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=17745#post17745


----------



## Seringador (27 Nov 2006 às 10:34)

Boas,

Bem, só tenho a dizer que estamos no Outono e existe uma teoria dew que Outonos amenos Invernos Frios... ou pelo menos com situações de frio esporádicas mas boas! 
Agora, não vale a pena ficarem desiludidos e nem vale a pena estarem à espera de outros 29 Janeiro, pq o que a conteceu foi uma coisa rara, imaginem já não acontecia à 50 anos em alguns pontos do país 

Mais uma coisa, agora sou eu que digo vamos esperar


----------



## dj_alex (27 Nov 2006 às 10:42)

Seringador disse:


> Agora, não vale a pena ficarem desiludidos e nem vale a pena estarem à espera de outros 29 Janeiro, pq o que a conteceu foi uma coisa rara, imaginem já não acontecia à 50 anos em alguns pontos do país
> 
> Mais uma coisa, agora sou eu que digo vamos esperar


----------



## Seringador (27 Nov 2006 às 10:45)

dj_alex disse:


>



Já estou a ser influenciado por alguém...


----------



## Mago (27 Nov 2006 às 15:59)

penso que a Corrente do Golfo tem um maior impacto nas ilhas britânicas Islândia e países do Norte, aqui na peninsula, no entanto pelo que tenho lido nos média a Europa teme stado com uns grauzitos acima da média no entanto não terá muito a ver com a corrente do golfo. O certo é que os nevões da minha zona nos ultimos 5 anos têm ficado aquém das expectativas. Nota-se um clima mais ameno, mais húmido também

" A Corrente do Golfo (CG)
A CG é uma das mais fortes correntes oceânicas (atinge velocidades da ordem dos 2,5m/s, transporta até 150Sv e tem uma largura superior a 200km); transfere calor das regiões tropicais, mais quentes, para as latitudes mais altas. Esta corrente tem início no Golfo do México, desloca-se ao longo da costa leste dos Estados Unidos até à Baía de Chesapeake, de onde parte para o interior do Atlântico até atingir as ilhas britânicas. Embora perca naturalmente calor na sua ‘viagem’, ainda conserva o suficiente para moderar o clima do Norte da Europa (razão por que, à mesma latitude, a costa norte-americana apresenta sempre valores da temperatura do ar inferiores às registadas nas regiões europeias mais próximas do oceano). A CG vai-se dividindo em vários ramos, dando origem, entre outras, à Corrente do Atlântico Norte, à deriva do Atlântico Norte (que se distribui entre as latitudes 50º e 64ºN e que não tem nenhum influência nos territórios portugueses) e à Corrente dos Açores."

Atlas de Portugal


----------



## Seringador (27 Nov 2006 às 16:35)

mag0 disse:


> penso que a Corrente do Golfo tem um maior impacto nas ilhas britânicas Islândia e países do Norte, aqui na peninsula, no entanto pelo que tenho lido nos média a Europa teme stado com uns grauzitos acima da média no entanto não terá muito a ver com a corrente do golfo. O certo é que os nevões da minha zona nos ultimos 5 anos têm ficado aquém das expectativas. Nota-se um clima mais ameno, mais húmido também
> 
> " A Corrente do Golfo (CG)
> A CG é uma das mais fortes correntes oceânicas (atinge velocidades da ordem dos 2,5m/s, transporta até 150Sv e tem uma largura superior a 200km); transfere calor das regiões tropicais, mais quentes, para as latitudes mais altas. Esta corrente tem início no Golfo do México, desloca-se ao longo da costa leste dos Estados Unidos até à Baía de Chesapeake, de onde parte para o interior do Atlântico até atingir as ilhas britânicas. Embora perca naturalmente calor na sua ‘viagem’, ainda conserva o suficiente para moderar o clima do Norte da Europa (razão por que, à mesma latitude, a costa norte-americana apresenta sempre valores da temperatura do ar inferiores às registadas nas regiões europeias mais próximas do oceano). A CG vai-se dividindo em vários ramos, dando origem, entre outras, à Corrente do Atlântico Norte, à deriva do Atlântico Norte (que se distribui entre as latitudes 50º e 64ºN e que não tem nenhum influência nos territórios portugueses) e à Corrente dos Açores."
> ...



Bem não sei qual o Atlas, mas quando se diz que não tem nenhuma influência no nosso território, está-se a perder a razõa sobre o que agora já é conhecido e, refutando qq hipótese de dúvidas,  o que não é nada correcto! 
Existem muitos estudos (não são atlas que muitas das vezes mal compilados e com fontes de informação duvidosa ou desactualizada) que salientam a importância da CG no clima ameno do NW da Europa, aliás, nada do que tenha lido substima a influência da corrente do Golfo sobre o clima de toda a Europa Ocidental...


----------



## dj_alex (27 Nov 2006 às 16:41)

Seringador disse:


> Bem não sei qual o Atlas, mas quando se diz que não tem nenhuma influência no nosso território, está-se a perder a razõa sobre o que agora já é conhecido e, refutando qq hipótese de dúvidas,  o que não é nada correcto!
> Existem muitos estudos (não são atlas que muitas das vezes mal compilados e com fontes de informação duvidosa ou desactualizada) que salientam a importância da CG no clima ameno do NW da Europa, aliás, nada do que tenha lido substima a influência da corrente do Golfo sobre o clima de toda a Europa Ocidental...



Pahh...esse atlas nao me parece o melhor...a linguagem utilizada nao é a melhor, para alem de realmente, nao ser correcto cientificamente.


----------



## kimcarvalho (27 Nov 2006 às 23:18)

Seringador disse:


> Já estou a ser influenciado por alguém...



Tu vê lá que isso é tipo vírus!


----------



## Aurélio (28 Nov 2006 às 09:26)

Tem uma clara importancia não só na Europa do Norte (Ilhas Britanicas) mas tb no nosso território, porque se estiver mais forte faz com que as águas do Atlântico Norte fiquem mais quente e consequentemente dê origem a uma maior evaporação, logo mais chuva!!
 Sendo que as regiões mais atingidas serão o Atlântico Norte, mas está sempre dependente de outros factores!!

Mas Portugal tb será certamente condicionado...
Se a corrente é bastante fraca então provavelmente o Inverno será frio e seco ou frio e húmido !!


----------



## Rog (28 Nov 2006 às 10:13)

Tem tanta influência que basta pensar num dos "braços" da corrente do Golfo, a chamada corrente fria das Canárias que desce ao largo da Costa, passa pela Madeira em direcção às Canárias.


----------



## LUPER (3 Dez 2006 às 22:52)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Dezembro 2006*

Cá estou eu malta ressuscitei, tenho familiares em casa e isso tenho andado mais afastado, mas só vos digo uma coisa muito simples e não falo dos modelos falo disto:














Será exagerado falar em morte? 

Pensem amigos, pensem nisto que eu tenho dado voltas á cabeça por causa destes mapas


----------



## tozequio (3 Dez 2006 às 22:56)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Dezembro 2006*

A corrente está cortada


----------



## LUPER (3 Dez 2006 às 23:06)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Dezembro 2006*



tozequio disse:


> A corrente está cortada



3 dias e ela não ressucita, será que ninguem dá o alarme disto? Meus amigos isto é muito sério, deveriam explicar bem à malta o que se está a passar. Uma coisa é certa daqui a 1 a 2 meses iremos sentir os efeitos disto. Alguem com mais conhecimentos que nós que nos ajude a encontrar uma explicação racional. 

Aqui no meteopt nós observamos em directo e a cores ao desaparecimento da corrente nas suas condições habituais, alguem acredita que ela recupera? Percebem o pq da iso 0 chegar ao Açores com uma facilidade brutal? Das entras de W e NW chegarem até nós com a iso 0? 

Quanto ás entradas venham elas, pq cheira que os modelos vão começar a carragar mais frio e precipitação à medida que os dias passam. Pessoalmente estou preparado  . Oh Tornado, diz adeus ao clima tropical


----------



## Santos (3 Dez 2006 às 23:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Dezembro 2006*



LUPER disse:


> Cá estou eu malta ressuscitei, tenho familiares em casa e isso tenho andado mais afastado, mas só vos digo uma coisa muito simples e não falo dos modelos falo disto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poderá significar alterações muito significativas e rápidas no clima será


----------



## ACalado (3 Dez 2006 às 23:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Dezembro 2006*



LUPER disse:


> 3 dias e ela não ressucita, será que ninguem dá o alarme disto? Meus amigos isto é muito sério, deveriam explicar bem à malta o que se está a passar. Uma coisa é certa daqui a 1 a 2 meses iremos sentir os efeitos disto. Alguem com mais conhecimentos que nós que nos ajude a encontrar uma explicação racional.
> 
> Aqui no meteopt nós observamos em directo e a cores ao desaparecimento da corrente nas suas condições habituais, alguem acredita que ela recupera? Percebem o pq da iso 0 chegar ao Açores com uma facilidade brutal? Das entras de W e NW chegarem até nós com a iso 0?
> 
> Quanto ás entradas venham elas, pq cheira que os modelos vão começar a carragar mais frio e precipitação à medida que os dias passam. Pessoalmente estou preparado  . Oh Tornado, diz adeus ao clima tropical



neste assunto sou um pouco leigo  luper podes resurmir-me o que poderá acontecer com o corte desta corrente?


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2006 às 23:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Dezembro 2006*

Acho que a primavera fora de epoca na Europa tem a ver com esse corte na corrente (isto é uma suposição).É que já estamos em Dezembro e ainda nem em Moscovo nevou é estranho não ??


----------



## LUPER (3 Dez 2006 às 23:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Dezembro 2006*



spiritmind disse:


> neste assunto sou um pouco leigo  luper podes resurmir-me o que poderá acontecer com o corte desta corrente?



Amigos eu próprio estou parvo, pq não são apenas estes mapas a dizer isto, os estudos que sairam na nature tb ajudam à festa, será uma preparação do publico em geral? Isto significa que o Inverno será pra já muito frio pra nós, muito frio mesmo,a médio prazo assistiremos uma mini idade do gelo, para ficarmos por aqui. Isto merecia um estudo aprofundado, um estudo avisou que em 2004 ela parou 10 dias sem explicação e os rapazes que fizeream esse estudo dissem que não conseguem prever o que poderá acontecer se ela parar 1 mês.

Esta é a imagem da altura que ela parou em 2004


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Dez 2006 às 23:43)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Dezembro 2006*



LUPER disse:


> 3 dias e ela não ressucita, será que ninguem dá o alarme disto? Meus amigos isto é muito sério, deveriam explicar bem à malta o que se está a passar. Uma coisa é certa daqui a 1 a 2 meses iremos sentir os efeitos disto. Alguem com mais conhecimentos que nós que nos ajude a encontrar uma explicação racional.
> 
> Aqui no meteopt nós observamos em directo e a cores ao desaparecimento da corrente nas suas condições habituais, alguem acredita que ela recupera? Percebem o pq da iso 0 chegar ao Açores com uma facilidade brutal? Das entras de W e NW chegarem até nós com a iso 0?
> 
> Quanto ás entradas venham elas, pq cheira que os modelos vão começar a carragar mais frio e precipitação à medida que os dias passam. Pessoalmente estou preparado  . Oh Tornado, diz adeus ao clima tropical




Poix ja disse embora durante o dia tenha 22 graus de media!!!
Á noite 9 a 7Cº....clima continental dakeles bem fortes!!! ate cheira a gelo!!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2006 às 23:45)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Dezembro 2006*

E se alguém fala-se com o Rui G. Moura (blog dos mitos climáticos) a perguntar que é que ele acha ele da saude dessas correntes ele tá sempre a falar do arrefecimento global


----------



## LUPER (3 Dez 2006 às 23:51)

Sr Rui G. Moura, gostariamos de ouvir a sua opnião sobre este estranho facto que se está a presenciar, se puder agradecemos muito poder ler a sua opnião sobres estes mapas


----------



## Fil (3 Dez 2006 às 23:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Dezembro 2006*



Mário Barros disse:


> Acho que a primavera fora de epoca na Europa tem a ver com esse corte na corrente (isto é uma suposição).É que já estamos em Dezembro e ainda nem em Moscovo nevou é estranho não ??



Mas supostamente o corte da corrente do golfo devia ter o efeito contrário, o que até agora ainda ninguem viu. Eu não sei se este outono na Europa terá algum paralelo em termos das fortes anomalias positivas.

Para os próximos dias nem geadas são esperadas em Moscovo, quanto mais neve


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2006 às 23:56)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Dezembro 2006*

Provavelmente o frio vai vir todo de uma vez...Neste momento andamos quase todos com agua pelos joelhos para que a neve depois possa vir em maior quantidade agora estamos ainda a viver a intrudoção hehe...


----------



## LUPER (3 Dez 2006 às 23:58)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Dezembro 2006*



Fil disse:


> Mas supostamente o corte da corrente do golfo devia ter o efeito contrário, o que até agora ainda ninguem viu. Eu não sei se este outono na Europa terá algum paralelo em termos das fortes anomalias positivas.
> 
> Para os próximos dias nem geadas são esperadas em Moscovo, quanto mais neve



Penso que vcs estão a confundir tudo, esqueçam as anomalias positivas da Europa, esqueçam isso    , não vejam o presentem nem olhem para 100 anos no futuro, vejam o curto prazo de 10 anos, observem isso mesmo. Algo se está a passar e não é nada de normal, isso posso vos garantir.


----------



## LUPER (4 Dez 2006 às 00:04)

http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/cofs/figures/20061203/2006120300-UOGRD-1n.gif

Nesta imagem da NOOA do dia 3/12/06 a corrente continua cortada, ou seja , em principio vamos com 15 dias de corte na corrente


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2006 às 00:08)

O mês de janeiro promete


----------



## Mago (4 Dez 2006 às 00:26)

Acho que promete mais chuva  bem estes elevados indices de pluviosidade poderão ate estar ligados a essa quebra na corrente, será? que pensam disso?


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2006 às 00:41)

mag0 disse:


> Acho que promete mais chuva  bem estes elevados indices de pluviosidade poderão ate estar ligados a essa quebra na corrente, será? que pensam disso?



Pois eu concordo plenamente contigo...


----------



## Santos (4 Dez 2006 às 01:19)

Sou um leigo na matéria, mas do que tenho lido a quebra da corrente do Golfo, terá efeitos muito muito nefastos, poderá levar a que de um momento para o outro  passemos a ter clima glaciar.
Desculpem se estou para aqui a dizer algum disparate mas é o que já lí


----------



## Rog (4 Dez 2006 às 01:22)

mag0 disse:


> Acho que promete mais chuva  bem estes elevados indices de pluviosidade poderão ate estar ligados a essa quebra na corrente, será? que pensam disso?



Não acredito muito nisso... Que relação poderia ter? 
Penso que a corrente será mais um resultado, "uma vitima" de alguma mudança temporária nas correntes atmosféricas do que propriamente a causadora destas hipotéticas mudanças - talvez a intensificação das correntes de Oeste ou outras...
Os valores da precipitação penso que necessitam de ser confrontados com os de outros anos com valores idênticos, poderá existir algum padrão, ou nas pressões cavadas como tem sido hábito, um ano com um menor número de furacões no Atlântico e tendência para se dirigirem para Leste, uma situação um pouco positiva de El-niño... várias variáveis a considerar. Pegando apenas nas ideias que sugeri, em comparação com 2005, as depressões de Outuno não foram tão cavadas, o número de furacões foi muito maior e com tendência para Oeste, e a situação do El-niño estava neutral ou com tendência para la-niña.


----------



## Rog (4 Dez 2006 às 01:32)

Santos disse:


> Sou um leigo na matéria, mas do que tenho lido a quebra da corrente do Golfo, terá efeitos muito muito nefastos, poderá levar a que de um momento para o outro  passemos a ter clima glaciar.
> Desculpem se estou para aqui a dizer algum disparate mas é o que já lí



Só um pequeno promenor, que pode fazer a diferença... a interupção da corrente foi temporária-15 dias-, e nada nos garante que já não tenha ocorrido noutros anos com condições idênticas (e sem ter influênciado de forma tão drástica), faltam dados de anos anteriores para podermos afirmar uma ou outra situação. 
O oceano Atlântico este ano estava mais frio a Oeste, (zona do golfo do México) que resultou por exemplo de menos furacões de menor intensidade perto da costa americana. A corrente do golfo começa ali, menos temperatura no golfo, menos temperatura da água a sair em direcção à Europa do Norte... mas isto até poderá ser vulgar em alguns anos. 
Há anos em que as águas do golfo estão mais quentes e os furacões são mais frequentes e anos de o oposto. Este poderá ser um desses anos, águas mais frias, corrente mais fraca...


----------



## dj_alex (4 Dez 2006 às 08:59)

Boas!!

Aqui ficam uns dados sobre artico...o que me dizem a isto???








Sea ice extent Nov 2005





Sea ice extent Nov 2006





Sea ice conc. NOv 2005





Sea ice conc. NOv 2006





Fonte: http://nsidc.org/data/seaice_index/

Seringador o que achas????  

Dados para continuar a discusao : http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=76&page=16


----------



## LUPER (4 Dez 2006 às 09:00)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Só um pequeno promenor, que pode fazer a diferença... a interupção da corrente foi temporária-15 dias-, e nada nos garante que já não tenha ocorrido noutros anos com condições idênticas (e sem ter influênciado de forma tão drástica), faltam dados de anos anteriores para podermos afirmar uma ou outra situação.
> O oceano Atlântico este ano estava mais frio a Oeste, (zona do golfo do México) que resultou por exemplo de menos furacões de menor intensidade perto da costa americana. A corrente do golfo começa ali, menos temperatura no golfo, menos temperatura da água a sair em direcção à Europa do Norte... mas isto até poderá ser vulgar em alguns anos.
> Há anos em que as águas do golfo estão mais quentes e os furacões são mais frequentes e anos de o oposto. Este poderá ser um desses anos, águas mais frias, corrente mais fraca...



A corrente é monetorizada desde da decada de 60, se a memoria não me atraiçoa. Portanto essa hipotese do podia já ter acontecido não é válida. Quanto ao nino e nina, bem sinceramente tem tanta valida dizer que tem influência, como dizer ao contrário. Sinceramente não acredito muito na sua influência, para além disso estamos numa situação mais neutral do que outra coisa. O que se passa aqui é mais importante do que a maioria verifica, a capacidade de progressão das isos negativas em pleno atlântico é fantasticas.

Uma outra situação que tem directamente a ver com a diminuição da corrente é o estado das SST no norte da Islândia, simplesmente gelado, comparem temperaturas e vão ver a iso 5 este inverno baixar as Faroe com alguma facilidade, e se isso se verificar


----------



## dj_alex (4 Dez 2006 às 09:21)

LUPER disse:


> A corrente é monetorizada desde da decada de 60, se a memoria não me atraiçoa. Portanto essa hipotese do podia já ter acontecido não é válida. Quanto ao nino e nina, bem sinceramente tem tanta valida dizer que tem influência, como dizer ao contrário. Sinceramente não acredito muito na sua influência, para além disso estamos numa situação mais neutral do que outra coisa. O que se passa aqui é mais importante do que a maioria verifica, a capacidade de progressão das isos negativas em pleno atlântico é fantasticas.
> 
> Uma outra situação que tem directamente a ver com a diminuição da corrente é o estado das SST no norte da Islândia, simplesmente gelado, comparem temperaturas e vão ver a iso 5 este inverno baixar as Faroe com alguma facilidade, e se isso se verificar



Anomalias da STT em 2 dezembro 2006....Que tal??????


----------



## LUPER (4 Dez 2006 às 09:29)

dj_alex disse:


> Anomalias da STT em 2 dezembro 2006....Que tal??????



Alex, por muitos dados que coloques, só te digo, espera, mas não esperes sentado, pq aquelas temperaturas na Islândia, não são normais. Esse SST está cheio de erros, olha pra banquisa e verifica uma serie deles. Dá tempo para o sistema acabar de trabalhar e verás o que vai suceder , ou achas que é normal a corrente quebrar naquela zona?


----------



## dj_alex (4 Dez 2006 às 09:38)

LUPER disse:


> Alex, por muitos dados que coloques, só te digo, espera, mas não esperes sentado, pq aquelas temperaturas na Islândia, não são normais. Esse SST está cheio de erros, olha pra banquisa e verifica uma serie deles. Dá tempo para o sistema acabar de trabalhar e verás o que vai suceder , ou achas que é normal a corrente quebrar naquela zona?



Eu nao acho normal a corrente quebrar naquela zona...mas tambem nao acho normal o mapa das SST ( podem ter erros, e quem diz que os mapas que colocas aqui também nao tem erros??? Vendo por este ponto de vista tudo tem erros....), nem as temperaturas altas pela europa, nem quer o sea ice extent nem a sua concentracao...Ou também vais dizer que os dados estao mal??


----------



## LUPER (4 Dez 2006 às 10:05)

dj_alex disse:


> Eu nao acho normal a corrente quebrar naquela zona...mas tambem nao acho normal o mapa das SST ( podem ter erros, e quem diz que os mapas que colocas aqui também nao tem erros??? Vendo por este ponto de vista tudo tem erros....), nem as temperaturas altas pela europa, nem quer o sea ice extent nem a sua concentracao...Ou também vais dizer que os dados estao mal??



Quanto digo que o mapa das SST tem erros, faço em relação a esses amarelos que aparecem em plena banquisa, tanto no artico como no antartico. Quanto aos erros dos graficos das correntes, espero que não passa tudo de erros, pq se aquilo for verdade


----------



## Seringador (4 Dez 2006 às 10:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Dezembro 2006*



Mário Barros disse:


> Acho que a primavera fora de epoca na Europa tem a ver com esse corte na corrente (isto é uma suposição).É que já estamos em Dezembro e ainda nem em Moscovo nevou é estranho não ??



Boas já nevou por duas ou três ocasiões, embora menos do que é normal!
Se calhar esta situação de impotência da CG poderá ter efeitos a partir de Janeiro?!


----------



## Seringador (4 Dez 2006 às 10:15)

Alex!

Esses mapas também podem estar mal, além disso a recuperação da cobertura de gelo em Novembro, após o mínimo fistórico de concentração de gelo em Set.2006, foi surpreendente e há muito tempo que não se via uma recuperação tão rápida e fulminante 
Além disso é sempre melhor esperar e depois ver do que opinar ou prever


----------



## dj_alex (4 Dez 2006 às 10:18)

LUPER disse:


> Quanto digo que o mapa das SST tem erros, faço em relação a esses amarelos que aparecem em plena banquisa, tanto no artico como no antartico. Quanto aos erros dos graficos das correntes, espero que não passa tudo de erros, pq se aquilo for verdade



é a fronteira do dominio...é normal que tenha erros...devido à interpolaçao que o programa faz....


----------



## dj_alex (4 Dez 2006 às 10:33)

Seringador disse:


> Alex!
> 
> Esses mapas também podem estar mal, além disso a recuperação da cobertura de gelo em Novembro, após o mínimo fistórico de concentração de gelo em Set.2006, foi surpreendente e há muito tempo que não se via uma recuperação tão rápida e fulminante
> Além disso é sempre melhor esperar e depois ver do que opinar ou prever



Para isso todos os mapas que se colocam aqui podem estar mal....e assim , passamos só a discutir qual a temperatura em Lisboa ou porto e se chove ou nao...e essa mesmo assim pode estar mal, porque os termometros também nao sao fiaveis


----------



## Seringador (4 Dez 2006 às 10:35)

dj_alex disse:


> Para isso todos os mapas que se colocam aqui podem estar mal....e assim , passamos só a discutir qual a temperatura em Lisboa ou porto e se chove ou nao...e essa mesmo assim pode estar mal, porque os termometros também nao sao fiaveis



Pois estou aprender com alguém, que quando não dá o braço a torcer é pq os dados estão mal  
Além disso não compares os dados dos mapas de concentração de gelo com os das temperaturas, pq edxistem milhares de medições por dia em diferentes altitudes enquanto do gelo existe alguma monitorização!


----------



## LUPER (4 Dez 2006 às 10:36)

dj_alex disse:


> Para isso todos os mapas que se colocam aqui podem estar mal....e assim , passamos só a discutir qual a temperatura em Lisboa ou porto e se chove ou nao...e essa mesmo assim pode estar mal, porque os termometros também nao sao fiaveis



Tb é uma verdade, mas temos de nos basear em algo para podermos aqui discutir, e Alex a quantidade de frio que está a entrar de NW não é normal, ou é?


----------



## dj_alex (4 Dez 2006 às 11:50)

Seringador disse:


> Pois estou aprender com alguém, que quando não dá o braço a torcer é pq os dados estão mal
> Além disso não compares os dados dos mapas de concentração de gelo com os das temperaturas, pq edxistem milhares de medições por dia em diferentes altitudes enquanto do gelo existe alguma monitorização!



O mapa das STT foi para comparar com os da corrente do golfo do LUper...nao tem nada a ver com o gelo....


----------



## dj_alex (4 Dez 2006 às 12:36)

LUPER disse:


> Tb é uma verdade, mas temos de nos basear em algo para podermos aqui discutir, e Alex a quantidade de frio que está a entrar de NW não é normal, ou é?



MAs também nao podes considerar normal a falta de gelo no artico?? e a tendencia de diminuiçao ao longo dos anos?


----------



## Seringador (4 Dez 2006 às 12:56)

dj_alex disse:


> MAs também nao podes considerar normal a falta de gelo no artico?? e a tendencia de diminuiçao ao longo dos anos?



Pelo contrário, isso é que tem sido normal , essa diminuição, agora um aumento da concentração né que seria anormal


----------



## Seringador (4 Dez 2006 às 12:57)

dj_alex disse:


> O mapa das STT foi para comparar com os da corrente do golfo do LUper...nao tem nada a ver com o gelo....



ha, estava a ficar


----------



## dj_alex (4 Dez 2006 às 15:48)

Seringador disse:


> ha, estava a ficar


----------



## Snow (4 Dez 2006 às 23:54)

A Corrente do Golfo é uma das mais importantes correntes provocadas pelo vento. Esta corrente transporta a água tropical muito quente, do Mar das Caraíbas e do Golfo do México, para a Europa do Norte através do Atlântico Norte. O calor da água aquece o ar que se situa imediatamente acima desta água e este movimento do ar representa um processo essencial de transporte do calor para o norte. Graças a este transporte de calor que a Europa do Norte é mais quente que os países que se localizam nas mesmas latitudes na América do Norte ou a volta do Oceano Pacífico.

caso se verifique uma quebra da corrente, o  tomará conta da europa, ou não?
Ou estou errado?
Algum especialista que explique isto, num debate na tv para todos aprender-mos um pouco mais!! Pensem nisto!!


----------



## Snow (5 Dez 2006 às 00:42)

Aqui ficam as imagens!!

http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/cofs/figures/20061204/2006120400-UOGRD-1n.gif

Continua cortada!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Dez 2006 às 01:20)

Snow disse:


> Aqui ficam as imagens!!
> 
> http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/cofs/figures/20061204/2006120400-UOGRD-1n.gif
> 
> Continua cortada!!!



Bem só agora me apercebi da existência deste tópico! 

Excelente!
Este corte tem quantos dias???
Fantástico!


----------



## Snow (5 Dez 2006 às 01:29)

16 ou 17 dias salvo erro


----------



## LUPER (5 Dez 2006 às 09:46)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bem só agora me apercebi da existência deste tópico!
> 
> Excelente!
> Este corte tem quantos dias???
> Fantástico!



Vem desde o dia 21 de novembro, mas claro que tudo isto não passa de ilusão optica do LUPER, a corrente está a definhar em todos os eixos x,y, e principalmente o z, porque a 200m já ela deixou de ter força à muito tempo, e agora começou a transparecer isso à superficie     , nada que não fosse aqui previsto, aguentem-se     , se queriam frio é frio que irão ter


----------



## duncan (5 Dez 2006 às 10:41)

LUPER disse:


> Vem desde o dia 21 de novembro, mas claro que tudo isto não passa de ilusão optica do LUPER, a corrente está a definhar em todos os eixos x,y, e principalmente o z, porque a 200m já ela deixou de ter força à muito tempo, e agora começou a transparecer isso à superficie     , nada que não fosse aqui previsto, aguentem-se     , se queriam frio é frio que irão ter



Eu sei que é dificil de prever, mas voces acham que já vamos sentir o efeito ndo frio neste inverno? porque neste momento com estas temperaturas que a europao cidental está a sentir, parece que a corrente está bem activa.


----------



## Seringador (5 Dez 2006 às 11:32)

duncan disse:


> Eu sei que é dificil de prever, mas voces acham que já vamos sentir o efeito ndo frio neste inverno? porque neste momento com estas temperaturas que a europao cidental está a sentir, parece que a corrente está bem activa.



Duncan o calor da Europa não tem muito haver com a corrente mas, sim antes com o enfraquecimento da célula de Ferrel ( Alta Pressão Europeia)e que permite um Jet strea potente a latitudes médias e que bombeia ar quente de SW para o Norte da Europa, enquanto o Ant. bombeia no centro e leste da Europa ar do Med.
Os efeitos desta paragem sói eventualmente serão sentido em Janeiro, quem sabe no fim deste mês já teremos algum efeito..


----------



## duncan (5 Dez 2006 às 16:05)

Seringador disse:


> Duncan o calor da Europa não tem muito haver com a corrente mas, sim antes com o enfraquecimento da célula de Ferrel ( Alta Pressão Europeia)e que permite um Jet strea potente a latitudes médias e que bombeia ar quente de SW para o Norte da Europa, enquanto o Ant. bombeia no centro e leste da Europa ar do Med.
> Os efeitos desta paragem sói eventualmente serão sentido em Janeiro, quem sabe no fim deste mês já teremos algum efeito..



Obrigado pela explicaçao na verdade o que tu escreveste faz algum sentido, mas eu pensava que com ausencia da corrente do golfo, a alta pressao europeia como tu referiste, estive.se mais activa


----------



## Seringador (5 Dez 2006 às 16:37)

duncan disse:


> Obrigado pela explicaçao na verdade o que tu escreveste faz algum sentido, mas eu pensava que com ausencia da corrente do golfo, a alta pressao europeia como tu referiste, estive.se mais activa



Isto actualmente, pq se fosse a fazer uma análise climatológica aí a conversa seria diferente e aquilo que mencionaste entrava dentro se um saco escuro com ene de bolas lá dentro, sem saber quais os resultados ou efeitos secundários desta tendência de aquecimento que tiraria lá de dentro


----------



## Seringador (5 Dez 2006 às 16:41)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bem só agora me apercebi da existência deste tópico!
> 
> Excelente!
> Este corte tem quantos dias???
> Fantástico!



Boas andas um bocadinho amenésico   
participaste logo na primeira página vai fazer um ano 
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=76


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Dez 2006 às 21:34)

Seringador disse:


> Boas andas um bocadinho amenésico
> participaste logo na primeira página vai fazer um ano
> http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=76



Olha o Seringador!!  

Expliquei-me foi mal   . Estava a referir-me a este novo "sub-tema" da nova paragem da corrente!


----------



## LUPER (5 Dez 2006 às 21:39)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Olha o Seringador!!
> 
> Expliquei-me foi mal   . Estava a referir-me a este novo "sub-tema" da nova paragem da corrente!



E continua com a mesma descontinuidade no dia de hoje. Vai caminhando para um lindo fim, vai


----------



## Cumulonimbus (6 Dez 2006 às 00:35)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Tb tenhoa alguns artigos sobre a glaciação plistocénica no gerês! Foi o meu seminário de fim do curso de geografia!
> Estava bem mais fresquinho nessa altura. E a costa portuguesa alongava-se umas centenas de metros mais pra ocidente. n tinhamos problemas com a urbanização litoral
> 
> Era o tempo em que provavelmente existiam ursos na serra do gerês!
> ...




Bruno, Bruno!

Se aguardas uma mudança repentina do clima, bem podes esperar sentado!
Um geógrafo tem que ter cuidado nas suas afirmações neste tema.


----------



## Luis França (7 Dez 2006 às 15:06)

Se quiserem relacionar a corrente do Golfo (e não só) com a actividade solar desde 1934...

http://www.magnetsturm.de/archiv/Kp/1934.html

Um extenso arquivo a estudar...para os corajosos!


----------



## LUPER (12 Dez 2006 às 22:00)

E assim vai a nossa amiga, moribunda e cada vez mais fina e fraca


----------



## dj_alex (12 Dez 2006 às 22:18)

LUPER disse:


> E assim vai a nossa amiga, moribunda e cada vez mais fina e fraca




qual e o site das imagens luper?? ja deves ter tido 20 vezes, mas nc me lembro...e falta-me a paciencia para ir a procura


----------



## LUPER (12 Dez 2006 às 22:27)

dj_alex disse:


> qual e o site das imagens luper?? ja deves ter tido 20 vezes, mas nc me lembro...e falta-me a paciencia para ir a procura



http://rads.tudelft.nl/gulfstream


Aqui tens mapas desde 1/1/2003, dá uma vista de olhos mas não te assustes.

O da NOAA é este http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/cofs/ dá o diario actual, tb mete medo


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Dez 2006 às 22:58)

Vamos lá a ver se com o tempo, para já, voltamos às médias correctas da normal 61-90 e depois continuamos a descer, que para baixo todos os santos ajudam!


----------



## Mago (13 Dez 2006 às 01:51)

dj_alex disse:


> qual e o site das imagens luper?? ja deves ter tido 20 vezes, mas nc me lembro...e falta-me a paciencia para ir a procura



Deduzo que os Açores e Madeira vao ser os mais afectados, lá vao as aguas quentes .... pela corrente abaixo


----------



## dj_alex (13 Dez 2006 às 09:20)

LUPER disse:


> http://rads.tudelft.nl/gulfstream
> 
> 
> Aqui tens mapas desde 1/1/2003, dá uma vista de olhos mas não te assustes.
> ...



Oki Quando tiver calma tenho que ler isto, só queria ver como eles calculam a corrente


----------



## Minho (22 Dez 2006 às 01:53)

Será que o Lupper já viu isto:


----------



## LUPER (22 Dez 2006 às 08:06)

Minho disse:


> Será que o Lupper já viu isto:



Vi, claro. Espero que seja um erro, embora nunca tenha visto erros destes nestes mapas. Se assim for podemos dizer todos em coro. HASTA LA VISTA BABY         

Logo à noite já sabemos se é erro ou não


----------



## Seringador (22 Dez 2006 às 15:46)

Mas Luper isso é uma consequência do Aquecimento Global   
Agora falta saber se não é um erro e quais a consequências que daí poderão advir


----------



## Mago (22 Dez 2006 às 17:03)

Bem consequências só se foi o empurrar de um anticiclone para o centro da europa  que nunca mais vai embora  . Bem também só se vierem a médio ou longo prazo pois não se nota anomalia nenhuma e pela imagem a corrente nao chega a fazer cocegas a um golfinho


----------



## LUPER (22 Dez 2006 às 17:40)

mag0 disse:


> Bem consequências só se foi o empurrar de um anticiclone para o centro da europa  que nunca mais vai embora  . Bem também só se vierem a médio ou longo prazo pois não se nota anomalia nenhuma e pela imagem a corrente nao chega a fazer cocegas a um golfinho



   O que queres dizer com cocegas a um golfinho?


----------



## Mago (22 Dez 2006 às 17:52)

LUPER disse:


> O que queres dizer com cocegas a um golfinho?



Que está fraca e moribunda


----------



## LUPER (22 Dez 2006 às 23:29)

:assobio: :assobio: :assobio: :assobio: :assobio: 

A probabilidade de 2 mapas estarem errados é menor do que com apenas 1, sabem o que significa isso? Se não for um erro, estamos perante um facto histórico e que mudará muita coisa no nosso planeta.


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2006 às 23:48)

Essa inflexão da corrente do golfo para sudeste não estará relacionada com a posição do anticiclone dos Açores? Ultimamente, este anticiclone tem estado mais fraco e encostado à costa leste dos EUA.


----------



## LUPER (23 Dez 2006 às 00:05)

Dan disse:


> Essa inflexão da corrente do golfo para sudeste não estará relacionada com a posição do anticiclone dos Açores? Ultimamente, este anticiclone tem estado mais fraco e encostado à costa leste dos EUA.


Nem sei o que te dizer, tudo isto é tão novo que ninguem tem resposta para tal coisa. Vamos aguardar e esperar que saiam mais uns mapas, talvez ai possamos reflectir melhor sobre isto.

Caso isto seja veridico, estamos numa situação histórica, pois as consequencias serão muito mais vastas do que aquilo que à primera vista possa parecer.


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Dez 2006 às 09:18)

LUPER disse:


> Nem sei o que te dizer, tudo isto é tão novo que ninguem tem resposta para tal coisa. Vamos aguardar e esperar que saiam mais uns mapas, talvez ai possamos reflectir melhor sobre isto.
> 
> Caso isto seja veridico, estamos numa situação histórica, pois as consequencias serão muito mais vastas do que aquilo que à primera vista possa parecer.



Esperemos é que isto não nos traga mais calor...


----------



## LUPER (23 Dez 2006 às 11:12)

Bem a coisa não esta nada boa, será que os satelites pifaram?




http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/cofs/figures/20061223/2006122300-UOGRD-1n.gif


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2006 às 19:14)

Olhem este site aqui que dá para ver a média da temperatura global ao longo do ano 
http://www.junkscience.com/GMT/index.htm muito porreiro


----------



## Minho (24 Dez 2006 às 13:41)

E continua


----------



## LUPER (24 Dez 2006 às 14:51)

Minho disse:


> E continua



Minho. começo a pensar que estamos no ponto rebuçado, ou então        , este Verão vai dar-nos uma resposta, tal como o final do Inverno e Primavera . E os da NOAA não desmentem, pq não chegam a essa longitude, mas no inicio da corrente tão iguais, a corrente está cortada e rumou a sul  pufff


----------



## Minho (25 Dez 2006 às 19:48)

Continua o estranho comportamento... será que ninguém rectifica o erro??


----------



## LUPER (25 Dez 2006 às 21:30)

Minho disse:


> Continua o estranho comportamento... será que ninguém rectifica o erro??



E será erro? É que os mapas da NOAA não chegam até onde chegam estes, porque onde eles têm o raio de acção são iguais, engraçado, não?


----------



## kimcarvalho (27 Dez 2006 às 14:37)

Minho disse:


> Continua o estranho comportamento... será que ninguém rectifica o erro??



Eu cá acho que não é um erro , após tantos dias só pode ter este novo rumo. 
Vamos esperar um ano e ver os resultados.


----------



## Minho (27 Dez 2006 às 22:11)

Diminuiu um bocado mas continua lá....


----------



## Seringador (1 Jan 2007 às 18:40)

Boas,
Neste artigo, menciona um facto de que a corrente do golfo está abrandar

http://thescotsman.scotsman.com/international.cfm?id=1928862006

"Yet for 16 months, experts were unaware that the Ayles ice shelf - just one of six remaining in the Canadian Arctic - had drifted off until a scientist began examining old satellite images. 

Yesterday, scientists said the dramatic discovery capped a year of new studies, which have revealed that the world is heating up faster than had been thought. 

*From the slowing Gulf Stream,* to the warmest British summer on record, to unusually warm water in the Caribbean, researchers have mapped our rapidly changing climate. 

Scientists were yesterday still coming to terms with the im-portance of the Ayles ice shelf collapse. "
Bem Luper parece que os teus alertas começam a fazer sentido


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Jan 2007 às 19:20)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> Neste artigo, menciona um facto de que a corrente do golfo está abrandar
> 
> http://thescotsman.scotsman.com/international.cfm?id=1928862006
> ...



Muito bem LUPER! 

O problema é que ainda assim associam a diminuição da corrente ao aquecimento global!


----------



## LUPER (1 Jan 2007 às 19:37)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> Neste artigo, menciona um facto de que a corrente do golfo está abrandar
> 
> http://thescotsman.scotsman.com/international.cfm?id=1928862006
> ...



  :assobio: :assobio: Siga para bingo


----------



## Minho (3 Jan 2007 às 22:07)

Desapareceu a anomalia dos mapas....


----------



## Luis França (4 Jan 2007 às 01:04)

Deve ter sido retocado...


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2007 às 10:40)

Olhando assim de chapa .. ao mapa ... de enfraquecido é que não tem nada, até que está bastante acelerado em alguns sitios !!
  A mim parece-me que isto vai aquecer !!


----------



## Angelstorm (4 Jan 2007 às 11:22)

Será o prenúncio de uma próxima época de furacões intensa?
Acho que sim, lá para Setembro vamos ver...


----------



## dj_alex (4 Jan 2007 às 14:31)

Aurélio disse:


> Olhando assim de chapa .. ao mapa ... de enfraquecido é que não tem nada, até que está bastante acelerado em alguns sitios !!
> A mim parece-me que isto vai aquecer !!



Tanto digo neste caso, como já disse noutros..não é por um mapa diario que podemos tirar conclusões...


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2007 às 22:16)

:assobio:


----------



## Rog (7 Jan 2007 às 16:22)

É interessante ver que no livro "A agonia da Terra" de Hubert Reeves, com uma clara defesa na teoria do aquecimento global, afirme que a corrente do Golfo possa mesmo vir a parar num lapso de tempo da ordem duma geração humana, para ele uma evidência clara do aquecimento. Mas, se a corrente pára, será conserteza para um arrefecimento principlamente na Europa do Norte... No mesmo capitulo é referido que a seguir a actual situação em 2100 não existirá gelo no Ártico! 

Mas em que ficamos? Se por hipotese o gelo derretesse todo no Ártico, para que queriamos a corrente do Golfo, pois pressupõe-se que as águas estejam mais quentes para provocarem o degelo... 
(estou a ser simplista com esta afirmação, porque o impacto da paragem da corrente teria muitas mais consequências..., mas era só para vos chamar a atenção para esta apraente contradição)

(Um à parte--Não sou defensor de uma ou outra teoria (aquecimento ou arrefecimento)...)

um pormenor -- Já agora tenho pena que num livro de divulgação de ciência não saiba utilizar o termo ciêntífico para "estrelas cadentes"... 





Se tiverem oportunidade aconselho o livro, que apesar do que referi em cima, contém temas e assuntos de grande interesse e debate sobre a situação actual...


----------



## kimcarvalho (7 Jan 2007 às 17:21)

Rogpacheco disse:


> (...)
> um pormenor -- Já agora tenho pena que num livro de divulgação de ciência não saiba utilizar o termo ciêntífico para "estrelas cadentes"...
> 
> 
> ...



Bom raciocínio Rogério  

Agora desculpa lá a minha ignorância , mas qual é o termo que referes?


----------



## Rog (7 Jan 2007 às 17:27)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bom raciocínio Rogério
> 
> Agora desculpa lá a minha ignorância , mas qual é o termo que referes?



Meteoro...


----------



## kimcarvalho (7 Jan 2007 às 17:55)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Meteoro...




Pois hehe, às vezes de tão simples que são as respostas, complico até dizer chega!


----------



## Zoelae (8 Jan 2007 às 01:47)

Rogpacheco disse:


> É interessante ver que no livro "A agonia da Terra" de Hubert Reeves, com uma clara defesa na teoria do aquecimento global, afirme que a corrente do Golfo possa mesmo vir a parar num lapso de tempo da ordem duma geração humana, para ele uma evidência clara do aquecimento. Mas, se a corrente pára, será conserteza para um arrefecimento principlamente na Europa do Norte... No mesmo capitulo é referido que a seguir a actual situação em 2100 não existirá gelo no Ártico!
> 
> Mas em que ficamos? *Se por hipotese o gelo derretesse todo no Ártico, para que queriamos a corrente do Golfo, pois pressupõe-se que as águas estejam mais quentes para provocarem o degelo... *(estou a ser simplista com esta afirmação, porque o impacto da paragem da corrente teria muitas mais consequências..., mas era só para vos chamar a atenção para esta apraente contradição)



Num polo norte sem gelo pouco serve que já não haja a corrente do golfo.

Bem penso que não são só as águas da corrente a provocar o degelo, é antes o tal aquecimento global


----------



## Rog (9 Jan 2007 às 23:49)

Zoelae disse:


> Num polo norte sem gelo pouco serve que já não haja a corrente do golfo.
> 
> Bem penso que não são só as águas da corrente a provocar o degelo, é antes o tal aquecimento global



Claro que um degelo não terá apenas como consequência as correntes oceânicas. 
Referia-me apenas na questão de a ser confirmada a diminuição parcial ou total da corrente do golfo, certamente que iria influenciar no limite mais a sul o gelo do Ártico, visto não possuir os possíveis entraves de águas mais quentes trazidos pela referida corrente, que hoje em dia tornam os climas relativamente moderados no Norte da Europa comparativamente à latitude onde estam localizados...

Numa posição de aquecimento global, acho um pouco fora de contexto defender a paragem da corrente do Golfo (consideração sobre o que é defendido no livro); mesmo que essa defesa fosse para uma corrente mais a sul, descendo pela costa portuguesa - uma situação que também, à partida, só se iria verificar se existisse um aumento do gelo a latitudes mais a sul forçando a corrente do Golfo, mais para Sul.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Jan 2007 às 12:20)

É assim, não dou grande importância a essas teorias do degelo romper a corrente do Golfo e causar uma nova Era Glaciar!! Porque?
 Se eu coloco lume debaixo de uma grande pedra de gelo ... Que acontece?
R: O gelo derrete tão rápido que provoca uma descida brutal na temperatura da água que estivesse por baixo, elevando o nivel dessa água!!
Contudo isto seria um extremo completo que teria que funcionar penso eu, num máximo de 4/5, vá lá um máximo de 10 anos!!

Contudo não me parece que seja isso que vá acontecer, dado que será um processo que deverá durar uns 100 anos!! O pior que podia acontecer seria um Iceberg do tamanho ... sei lá da França e da Espanha se libertar e dirigir-se para onde está a corrente do Golfo!!
 Acho que isto é um processo natural que se irá desencadear!!
 Mas não acredito em teorias catastróficas como no filme: " O Dia depois de Amanhã! "
 Além disso o chamado "Aquecimento global " é só no Hemisfério Norte?
É que ás vezes parece!!


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2007 às 00:12)

Continua em grande forma:


----------



## tozequio (13 Jan 2007 às 00:24)

Fil disse:


> Continua em grande forma:



Ninguém pára a Corrente do Golfo


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2007 às 00:28)

tozequio disse:


> Ninguém pára a Corrente do Golfo



Ela vai parar não se preocupem e quanto mais rápido os glaciares derreterem mais depressa ela se vai cortar.


----------



## Mago (13 Jan 2007 às 01:26)

Penso que quando a corrente começar a ficar mais fraca, em vez de apontar essencialmente para o Norte da Europa, começa a turvar e nós passamos a alvo mais directo e acarretamos com as suas influencias, ( temperatura mais quente, actividades convectivas mais fortes )


----------



## Rog (18 Jan 2007 às 09:24)

Mago disse:


> Penso que quando a corrente começar a ficar mais fraca, em vez de apontar essencialmente para o Norte da Europa, começa a turvar e nós passamos a alvo mais directo e acarretamos com as suas influencias, ( temperatura mais quente, actividades convectivas mais fortes )



Será? Admitamos que a corrente realmente não chegava tão longe e iflectia para as nossas costas. Isto significava um fornecimento "nulo" de agua quente nas costas do Norte da Europa, que condicionam significativamente o clima nessas regiões. A camada de gelo viria mais a Sul e as temperaturas desceriam mais, incluindo por cá, visto que o gelo e a neve chegariam facilmente ao UK.
A diminuir a corrente, aconteceria algo que o Luper defende por cá, um possível arrefecimento global. 
Mas neste momento a corrente mantém-se constante (tirando alguns momentos em que parece vacilar, mas até estes curtos episódios podem fazer parte da rotina habitual da corrente, falta-nos dados a médio prazo para poder tirar conclusões)


----------



## dj_alex (18 Jan 2007 às 10:59)

Rogpacheco disse:
			
		

> Mas neste momento a corrente mantém-se constante (tirando alguns momentos em que parece vacilar, mas até estes curtos episódios podem fazer parte da rotina habitual da corrente, falta-nos dados a médio prazo para poder tirar conclusões)



Alguem que me compreende....


----------



## Mago (18 Jan 2007 às 14:20)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Será? Admitamos que a corrente realmente não chegava tão longe e iflectia para as nossas costas. Isto significava um fornecimento "nulo" de agua quente nas costas do Norte da Europa, que condicionam significativamente o clima nessas regiões. A camada de gelo viria mais a Sul e as temperaturas desceriam mais, incluindo por cá, visto que o gelo e a neve chegariam facilmente ao UK.
> A diminuir a corrente, aconteceria algo que o Luper defende por cá, um possível arrefecimento global.
> Mas neste momento a corrente mantém-se constante (tirando alguns momentos em que parece vacilar, mas até estes curtos episódios podem fazer parte da rotina habitual da corrente, falta-nos dados a médio prazo para poder tirar conclusões)



Ao ser-mos o alvo da corrente do Golfo devido ao seu enfraquecimento em vez de apontar o seu fluxo maioritario para o Norte da Europa, tornará as águas do Oceano Atlântico mais quentes perto da nossa Costa nomeadamente no arquipélago dos Açores o que não acredito muito que o hipotético gelo que viria de latitudes mais altas entrasse nas aguas quentes na nossa latitude dada a maior influencia da corrente.


----------



## Rog (18 Jan 2007 às 14:57)

Mago disse:


> Ao ser-mos o alvo da corrente do Golfo devido ao seu enfraquecimento em vez de apontar o seu fluxo maioritario para o Norte da Europa, tornará as águas do Oceano Atlântico mais quentes perto da nossa Costa nomeadamente no arquipélago dos Açores o que não acredito muito que o hipotético gelo que viria de latitudes mais altas entrasse nas aguas quentes na nossa latitude dada a maior influencia da corrente.




Um menor dinamismo da corrente significa que está mais fria.
Depois, vendo os dados actuais não acredito na paragem ou desvio da corrente do Golfo. 
A nossa costa tb é banhada por um braço da corrente do golfo, desce ao largo da Madeira em direcção às Canárias (corrente fria)
Águas mais quentes significa corrente mais forte e em direcção ao Norte da Europa. Ali a influência da corrente não pode ser ignorada, tanto no clima nestas regiões, que de outra maneira não seira tão "ameno" para as latitudes onde estam inseridas, e mesmo na dinâmica da própria corrente onde existem trocadas importantes de águas frias para níveis mais fundos pelas águas mais quentes, que ajudam no processo. Sem a corrente do Golfo a descida do gelo a Sul era inivitável. 
Um pequeno exemplo (à mesma latitude em Janeiro): Bergen (Noruega) temp. média 1,3ºC; ilha da Resolução (Canadá) -18ºC


----------



## Mago (18 Jan 2007 às 15:39)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Um menor dinamismo da corrente significa que está mais fria.
> Depois, vendo os dados actuais não acredito na paragem ou desvio da corrente do Golfo.
> A nossa costa tb é banhada por um braço da corrente do golfo, desce ao largo da Madeira em direcção às Canárias (corrente fria)
> Águas mais quentes significa corrente mais forte e em direcção ao Norte da Europa. Ali a influência da corrente não pode ser ignorada, tanto no clima nestas regiões, que de outra maneira não seira tão "ameno" para as latitudes onde estam inseridas, e mesmo na dinâmica da própria corrente onde existem trocadas importantes de águas frias para níveis mais fundos pelas águas mais quentes, que ajudam no processo. Sem a corrente do Golfo a descida do gelo a Sul era inivitável.
> Um pequeno exemplo (à mesma latitude em Janeiro): Bergen (Noruega) temp. média 1,3ºC; ilha da Resolução (Canadá) -18ºC



Não ponho em causa um arrefecimento no norte da Europa, mas duvido um pouco de uma acentuada alteração climática no nosso País. Também não acredito que a corrente perca intensidade assim tão de repente. Acho que a maior influencia da corrente sobre a pensinsula Ibérica e latitudes mais a sul da Europa seria mais ausencia de humidade e tempo menos chuvoso, talvez o anticiclone dos Açores subisse mais para norte.
penso que com o aquecimento global a fonte de energia da corrente do Golfo também se formas mais a norte fortalecendo-a até latitudes médias.
Lógico que nisto tudo posso estar a escrever alguma incoerência.


----------



## Minho (18 Jan 2007 às 20:57)

Mago disse:


> Não ponho em causa um arrefecimento no norte da Europa, mas duvido um pouco de uma acentuada alteração climática no nosso País. Também não acredito que a corrente perca intensidade assim tão de repente. Acho que a maior influencia da corrente sobre a pensinsula Ibérica e latitudes mais a sul da Europa seria mais ausencia de humidade e tempo menos chuvoso, talvez o anticiclone dos Açores subisse mais para norte.
> penso que com o aquecimento global a fonte de energia da corrente do Golfo também se formas mais a norte fortalecendo-a até latitudes médias.
> Lógico que nisto tudo posso estar a escrever alguma incoerência.




É de facto um erro pensar que a corrente do golfo é o mal de todo o nosso clima temperado. Recordo que mesmo na era glaciar a diferença entre a costa leste dos Estados Unidos e a costa Europeia também se mantinham, basta olhar para o Central Park em Nova Iorque (exactamente à Latitude de Madrid) onde tinham passava um Glaciar, ou seja à cota 0 metros! 
Foto do Central Park onde se vêem as estrias provocadas pelo movimento do glaciar 






Ou seja, também conta muito o facto de se ter um continente de milhões de quilómetros quadrados a Norte e Leste, o efeito amenizador do mar verifica-se sempre mesmo que este tenha apenas 5ºC....


----------



## Mago (18 Jan 2007 às 21:03)

Minho disse:


> É de facto um erro pensar que a corrente do golfo é o mal de todo o nosso clima temperado. Recordo que mesmo na era glaciar a diferença entre a costa leste dos Estados Unidos e a costa Europeia também se mantinham, basta olhar para o Central Park em Nova Iorque (exactamente à Latitude de Madrid) onde tinham passava um Glaciar, ou seja à cota 0 metros!
> Foto do Central Park onde se vêem as estrias provocadas pelo movimento do glaciar
> 
> Ou seja, também conta muito o facto de se ter um continente de milhões de quilómetros quadrados a Norte e Leste, o efeito amenizador do mar verifica-se sempre mesmo que este tenha apenas 5ºC....



Sim ha pouco também pensei nisso na propria compostura fisica dos dois continentes, é de lembrar que temos uma autentica central termica perto da Europa que é o continente Africano, e os Estados Unidos têm o continente sul americano bem mais pequeno e que terá um papel menos influente. A corrente pode ter grande influência mas não está só.
Há pouco num Mapa no WetterZentrale à nossa latitude as temperaturas apenas tinham maior diferença já caminhando bem para o interior dos Estados Unidos.


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2007 às 21:57)

Mago disse:


> Sim ha pouco também pensei nisso na propria compostura fisica dos dois continentes, é de lembrar que temos uma autentica central termica perto da Europa que é o continente Africano, e os Estados Unidos têm o continente sul americano bem mais pequeno e que terá um papel menos influente. A corrente pode ter grande influência mas não está só.
> Há pouco num Mapa no WetterZentrale à nossa latitude as temperaturas apenas tinham maior diferença já caminhando bem para o interior dos Estados Unidos.



Nas latitudes médias o fluxo das massas de ar é normalmente de oeste para este. Desta forma, as regiões que têm um oceano a oeste apresentam Invernos mais suaves que as regiões com um continente a oeste.
Ás latitudes de 35-45ºN A costa leste dos EUA tem um clima temperado continental tal  como a costa leste da Ásia (leste da China, as duas Coreias e o Japão). A Europa tem mais semelhanças com a costa oeste dos EUA, onde encontramos os climas mediterrâneo (na Califórnia) e temperado marítimo.


----------



## Mago (19 Jan 2007 às 00:28)

Dan disse:


> Nas latitudes médias o fluxo das massas de ar é normalmente de oeste para este. Desta forma, as regiões que têm um oceano a oeste apresentam Invernos mais suaves que as regiões com um continente a oeste.
> Ás latitudes de 35-45ºN A costa leste dos EUA tem um clima temperado continental tal  como a costa leste da Ásia (leste da China, as duas Coreias e o Japão). A Europa tem mais semelhanças com a costa oeste dos EUA, onde encontramos os climas mediterrâneo (na Califórnia) e temperado marítimo.



Por acaso voltei ao mapa e parece uma teoria com bastante lógica...


----------



## Luis França (13 Fev 2007 às 12:49)

Eu não tinha dito que a partir de 4 Fevereiro ia haver mudança? 

Os "ratos" voltaram a roer a corrente...


----------



## LUPER (13 Fev 2007 às 13:30)

Luis França disse:


> Eu não tinha dito que a partir de 4 Fevereiro ia haver mudança?
> 
> Os "ratos" voltaram a roer a corrente...



Tá forte como uma moça do norte       , Luís cada vez existem mais ramais para sul, bem como a sua espessura é cada vez menor. Ela está a diminuir ao contrário do que muita gente por aqui afirma


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2007 às 13:50)

Se calhar a mudaça da corrente tem a ver tambem com a inversão do campo electromagnetico terrestre.


----------



## Seringador (13 Fev 2007 às 14:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> Se calhar a mudaça da corrente tem a ver tambem com a inversão do campo electromagnetico terrestre.



Espero bem que seja mais por isso mas não tou a ver...


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Fev 2007 às 16:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Se calhar a mudaça da corrente tem a ver tambem com a inversão do campo electromagnetico terrestre.



É muito provavel que seja isso mesmo!


----------



## Geostrofico (15 Fev 2007 às 10:55)

kimcarvalho disse:


> É muito provavel que seja isso mesmo!



mas qual inversão de campo. 
O campo electromagnetico terrestre demora centenas de anos a inverter, e se isso tiver algum impacto sobre a corrente, só com mediçoes nesses intervalo de tempo é podemos notar alguma coisa, não será em meia duzia de anos


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Fev 2007 às 14:11)

Geostrofico disse:


> mas qual inversão de campo.
> O campo electromagnetico terrestre demora centenas de anos a inverter, e se isso tiver algum impacto sobre a corrente, só com mediçoes nesses intervalo de tempo é podemos notar alguma coisa, não será em meia duzia de anos



A ver vamos, nem precisaremos de muito, daqui a 5 anos logo se vê _sôtôr_.  
Neste momento já ele mostra sinais de mudança, ou não? 
O problema actual, da Geologia, Geofísica, Geomagnetismo, etc, assim como outras ciências ditas da corrente oficial que só olham para o seu umbigo (que é como quem diz planeta terra), é esquecerem-se do que nos rodeia. E não é que esta esfera de cor azulada, no seu infinito rodopiar, está inserida num Sistema Solar e este numa Galáxia e esta no Cosmos. Como tal, há que cada vez mais, já que tanto se avança, olhar à nossa volta e tentar visualizar como as peças deste imenso puzzle se movimentam e entende-las (claro que há quem o faça há muito tempo, mas isso é outra conversa...).
Enquanto se continuar a sectarizar o conhecimento, a especializá-lo (como é moda actual), estaremos a perder toda uma grande capacidade de avançar e aprender. Mas isso é normal, chama-se decadência e é o estado actual da nossa civilização, embora assim de repente pareça o inverso, mas com um olhar mais atento é fácil verificar que tudo, mas mesmo tudo, vai num caminho descendente. O tempo nos dirá quem tem razão. E quem me dera estar o mais enganado possível...


----------



## Geostrofico (15 Fev 2007 às 15:25)

kimcarvalho disse:


> A ver vamos, nem precisaremos de muito, daqui a 5 anos logo se vê _sôtôr_.
> Neste momento já ele mostra sinais de mudança, ou não?



o campo magnético sempre mostrou sinais de mudança, porque ele nunca foi fixo, todos os anos o polo norte varia varios kms, ha uns anos pra ca que vem andando pra sul. mas para falarmos de inversão é ainda cedo, so daqui a umas centenas de anos


----------



## Luis França (15 Fev 2007 às 15:36)

O pólo norte geográfico não é o mesmo que o pólo norte magnético. São diferentes.
Há quantos milhares de anos é que foi a última inversão magnética? Sendo o seu ciclo de 300.000 anos (segundo dados oficiais) quando foi é que a última? só por curiosidade...


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Fev 2007 às 16:15)

Geostrofico disse:


> o campo magnético sempre mostrou sinais de mudança, porque ele nunca foi fixo, todos os anos o polo norte varia varios kms, ha uns anos pra ca que vem andando pra sul. mas para falarmos de inversão é ainda cedo, so daqui a umas centenas de anos



Serão mesmo centenas Geostrofico?  
Nunca ele mostrou tanta movimentação e com tanta velocidade como últimamente, sabes onde está neste momento?



Luis França disse:


> O pólo norte geográfico não é o mesmo que o pólo norte magnético. São diferentes.
> Há quantos milhares de anos é que foi a última inversão magnética? Sendo o seu ciclo de 300.000 anos (segundo dados oficiais) quando foi é que a última? só por curiosidade...




Hummmm... terá sido há 300.000 milhars de anos


----------



## Luis França (15 Fev 2007 às 17:14)

Natural Resources Canada 

Reversals have been documented as far back as 330 million years. During that time more than 400 reversals have taken place, one roughly every 700,000 years on average. However, the time between reversals is not constant, varying from less than 100,000 years, to tens of millions of years. In recent geological times reversals have been occurring on average once every 200,000 years, but the last reversal occurred 780,000 years ago. At that time the magnetic field underwent a transition from a "reversed" state to its present "normal state".







http://gsc.nrcan.gc.ca/geomag/nmp/reversals_e.php

Na actualidade...


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Fev 2007 às 20:45)

E acrescento aqui esta página: http://gsc.nrcan.gc.ca/geomag/data/activity24_e.php, igualmente da Natural Resources Canada,onde podemos aceder aos dados on-line sobre as alterações do campo magnético terrestre. Sendo que eles aplicam a seguinte sinalética:

*The background colour changes as the general level of activity varies: 

quiet (calmo) - green
moderately disturbed (Perturbação moderada) - yellow 
disturbed (Perturbado)- red *






E não é que se encontra actualmente (leia-se nas últimas 24H) a *vermelho*!! . Apenas porque não tem tido o destaque devido, no meu ponto de vista, e porque o que afecta é pouco conhecido, então ninguém fala. E aposto que quando começar a ser falado as informações deixam de _transpirar _cá para fora! 

Aqui o link para a página inicial onde podemos consultar todas as estações disponíveis.

http://gsc.nrcan.gc.ca/geomag/obs/obsmap_e.php


----------



## Geostrofico (16 Fev 2007 às 12:41)

agora ta a amarelo! mas o quer isto dizer?
nada, nao podes afirmar absulotamente nada com isto, se tivesses dados da monitorização ao longo de milhares de anos detalhado em periodos de 24 horas, a dizer se tava perturbado ou não, talvez pudesses fazer estudos e correlaçoes. mas nao tens. A unica coisa que podes ver é através das rochas quando elas se forma dos vulcoes e nas cristas dorsãis dos oceanos, quando elas indicam a polarização. Mas elas nao indicam se no periodo de formaçao ele andava perturbado ou nao! indicam só a posição dele.


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2007 às 14:14)

Pessoal a discussão está a ficar interessante, mas qual é o papel da corrente do Golfo nisto tudo, que é afinal o tema do tópico


----------



## Luis França (22 Fev 2007 às 00:26)

Voltando ao assunto primordial...

Até que enfim, uma comunicação decente dos nossos amigos cientistas (Luper esta é para ti!):

*Scientists Confirm Unexpected Gulf Stream Slowing*

Scientists from Cambridge University have confirmed that the Gulf Stream is weakening, and this is likely to bring much colder temperatures to Europe within a few years.

So far, the only other media outlet that has picked up this story is the Sunday Times of Great Britain, and they have not provided the true perspective, or discussed the scale of the changes that are on their way. For the Times story. link






http://mathaba.net/0_index.shtml?sh_itm=6045bfcfea01e29ae0d54537d6eb5d3c


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2007 às 11:28)

Bem ao menos já admitem qualquer coisa já estamos a evoluir    

Os próximos anos vão ser girinhos    já a começar por este Verão quer dizer vamos lá ver se lhe podemos aplicar o nome a determinada epoca.


----------



## dj_alex (22 Fev 2007 às 11:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem ao menos já admitem qualquer coisa já estamos a evoluir
> 
> Os próximos anos vão ser girinhos    já a começar por este Verão quer dizer vamos lá ver se lhe podemos aplicar o nome a determinada epoca.



Ja ouvi a mesma conversa em relação a este inverno.


----------



## Santos (22 Fev 2007 às 22:14)

Luis França disse:


> Voltando ao assunto primordial...
> 
> Até que enfim, uma comunicação decente dos nossos amigos cientistas (Luper esta é para ti!):
> 
> ...



Dá que pensar, a corrente, o sol, as erupções vulcânicas, os raios gama,na realidade as influências são muitas e este artigo sobre a corrente é bem exemplo disso, vamos ver ... (e porque não dar crédito?)


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Abr 2008 às 12:58)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*

A evolução da corrente do golfo eu não consigo arranjar imagens recentes da corrente não percebo porque  

Coitadinha cada vez mais debelitada...mas é normal  é uma marota adora causar maluqueira climatica mundial.


----------



## RMira (30 Abr 2008 às 13:21)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*

Olhando para esse gráfico deveras interessante ficamos com a clara sensação de que algo estará para mudar no nosso clima. Com o arrefecimento da água na costa a temperatura média deverá tender a arrefecer nos países ocidentais da europa.

Mas segundo o que li (não sei se correcto), esse arrefecimento será mais visivel no Verão, ainda que em relação à América em países à mesma latitude continuará a ter temperaturas bastante mais altas porque temos de ter em conta também com a direcção de transporte do calor na atmosfera.


----------



## Vince (1 Mai 2008 às 01:56)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*



Mário Barros disse:


> A evolução da corrente do golfo eu não consigo arranjar imagens recentes da corrente não percebo porque
> Coitadinha cada vez mais debelitada...mas é normal  é uma marota adora causar maluqueira climatica mundial.



E quais são as causas mais prováveis de uma eventual quebra da corrente do golfo ?


----------



## LUPER (1 Mai 2008 às 09:21)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*



Vince disse:


> E quais são as causas mais prováveis de uma eventual quebra da corrente do golfo ?



A principal será o quebrar do motor salino que a faz mover, tal como o diferencial de temperaturas. Penso que sobre a corrente estar a enfraquecer não existem muitas dúvidas, pois não?


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mai 2008 às 09:53)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*



Vince disse:


> E quais são as causas mais prováveis de uma eventual quebra da corrente do golfo ?



Poderá ser causada por uma alteração do campo electromagnético terreste... mas a questão da salinidade é a mais plausivel.


----------



## Vince (1 Mai 2008 às 09:54)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*



LUPER disse:


> A principal será o quebrar do motor salino que a faz mover, tal como o diferencial de temperaturas. Penso que sobre a corrente estar a enfraquecer não existem muitas dúvidas, pois não?



Sim, parece um facto, mas desconheço se é normal ou anormal. Eu perguntei porque sempre tive a ideia de que as teorias mais catastróficas da quebra da circulação termohalina é provocada pelo degelo e respectiva temperatura da agua e salinidade, pelo que por exemplo os mínimos históricos do Ártico em Setembro do ano passado poderiam ser um sinal alarmante se essa teoria do degelo/salinidade/quebra da circulação estivessem correctas. 

Daí que eu não compreenda lá muito bem se o degelo histórico do Ártico à partida foi provocada pelo aquecimento global, seja culpa do homem ou não, porque é que o assunto da quebra da corrente é tantas vezes abordado precisamente pelos que dizem que o aquecimento global não existe. Não é no minínimo um pouco contraditório ?

Eu por acaso acompanho com regularidade a temperatura da água no Atlântico e desde há muito tempo, durante o Inverno principalmente, achei a água muito quente no Atlântico norte e desconfio haver uma relação disso com o facto da Europa ter escapado à vaga de frio da Ásia e América do Norte neste Inverno. Se a corrente estivesse a quebrar não deveria ter acontecido precisamente o contrário ? São apenas perguntas que faço a mim próprio que eu não sei as respostas ....

De qualquer forma, no Atlântico também existe um padrão ainda pouco compreendido chamado Oscilação multidecadal do Atlântico relacionado com a corrente e a temperatura da água e há previsões que apontam para uma mudança de padrão em breve segundo um novo estudo que vai ser publicado na Nature nestes dias.


----------



## Johnny Storm (2 Mai 2008 às 01:04)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*



Mário Barros disse:


> Poderá ser causada por uma alteração do campo electromagnético terreste... mas a questão da salinidade é a mais plausivel.



As correntes oceânicas não são afectadas pelo campo magnético terrestre. Elas são a resposta a um aquecimento diferencial entre o Equador e os Pólos: os pólos recebem muito menos energia solar do que o Equador. As correntes oceânicas (e as atmosféricas) transportam o calor em excesso na direcção dos pólos, porque o ar e a água são maus condutores de calor, pelo que o mecanismo de transporte mais importe é semelhante à convecção.

De resto, devo dizer que já vi e revi a animação e não consigo perceber onde está a alteração tão significativa na velocidade da corrente de que vocês falam (note-se que as cores representam o valor da velocidade da corrente e não a temperatura).


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jul 2008 às 11:56)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*

Tava eu a pesquisar umas coisas e dei com isto  tá cheia de cortes.





E depois quando olhei com olhos de ver para a imagem pensei  





P.S: Não me batam.


----------



## Vince (8 Jul 2008 às 12:30)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*



Mário Barros disse:


> P.S: Não me batam.



Não é uma questão de bater, só de perguntar 

Tu sabes interpretar esses mapas ? É que eu não, já uma vez tinha pedido ajuda a ver se alguém me explicava como analisar isto. 

Eu não sei o que é normal ou anormal nestes gráficos. Está diferente do que estava há um mês, há um ano, há 10 anos, há 50 ou 100 anos ? Se conseguir ver isso se calhar já consigo olhar e dizer, sim senhor, há qualquer coisa de errado ou pelo contrário, nada se passa. Como não faço ideia de como ir buscar dados passados para comparar, com toda a sinceridade não consigo dizer nada olhando para uma imagem de um qualquer dia. Como pelos vistos tu consegues ver qualquer coisa aí, então explica à gente que pelo menos eu sou todo ouvidos.


----------



## Minho (8 Jul 2008 às 16:16)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*

Estes seguimentos da corrente do golfo parecem uma autêntica novela mexicana com 300 mil episódios.  Eu no início ainda tentei perceber esses mapas se indicavam alguma coisa interessante, mas a verdade é que estão ora com cortes ora com uma pujança fantástica, às vezes de uma semana para outra. Sabendo da inércia que a água apresenta essas variações que os mapas espelham parecem-me pouco realísticas. No fórum dos nossos vizinhos esta novela já tem 3642 episódios, quero dizer posts, com as teorias mais mirabolantes e superficiais que se possam imaginar


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jul 2008 às 16:41)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*

O que eu interpreto do mapa, é que quanto mais branca tiver a corrente mais litros cubicos de água quente estão a ser transportados.

http://rads.tudelft.nl/gulfstream/



Minho disse:


> Estes seguimentos da corrente do golfo parecem uma autêntica novela mexicana com 300 mil episódios.  Eu no início ainda tentei perceber esses mapas se indicavam alguma coisa interessante, mas a verdade é que estão ora com cortes ora com uma pujança fantástica, às vezes de uma semana para outra. Sabendo da inércia que a água apresenta essas variações que os mapas espelham parecem-me pouco realísticas. No fórum dos nossos vizinhos esta novela já tem 3642 episódios, quero dizer posts, com as teorias mais mirabolantes e superficiais que se possam imaginar



Sem duvida eles tem tido uma discussão infernal, dando importância aos cortes na corrente e nas mudanças de direcção


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2008 às 15:50)

There is evidence of lower salinity in the North Atlantic coming from melting of polar ice caps and diluting the ocean with more fresh water. An increased amount of fresh water could come from glaciers or sea ice melting, an increased amount of precipitation, or from rivers. The increase of freshwater in the oceans could have a damaging effect on the Ocean Conveyor (currents which transport warm water from the tropics to Northern latitudes on the surface; the water cools as it travels north, and then sinks and travels south again). There are different scenarios for the slowing down of the Ocean Conveyor between the next two decade or in a hundred years (Gagosian, 2007). 





There is paleoclimatic evidence for rapid climatic changes as a result of the shut down of the Ocean Conveyor. If this were to happen, the Gulf Stream could possibly be deflected downwards, which would prevent the transfer of warm water from the tropics to the high Northern latitudes. In this scenario the high latitude would go through a very rapid cooling periods that could have devastating effects on the ecosystem (Gagosian, 2007). 





For this reason we assert that this region should be carefully monitored in order to recognize this trend early. There should also be a significant effort put into maintaining the robustness of the ecosystem in this area. To do this, restrictions placed on the fishery in this region should be higher than they would otherwise be set. If research proves this scenario is not as severe as predicted, or that change will happen on longer time scales, such restrictions could be scaled back. 

In: http://web.mit.edu/12.000/www/m2011/finalwebsite/solutions/climate.shtml

Cada vez mais existem confirmações de que a corrente do golfo tem-se misturado cada vez mais com água doce no norte do Atlântico, já se sabe em que pode resultar


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2008 às 00:38)

Aqui fica uma animaçãozita de como a circulação termohalina se processa  respectivo pdf com a dita explicação da animação.


----------



## belem (18 Out 2008 às 21:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> There is evidence of lower salinity in the North Atlantic coming from melting of polar ice caps and diluting the ocean with more fresh water. An increased amount of fresh water could come from glaciers or sea ice melting, an increased amount of precipitation, or from rivers. The increase of freshwater in the oceans could have a damaging effect on the Ocean Conveyor (currents which transport warm water from the tropics to Northern latitudes on the surface; the water cools as it travels north, and then sinks and travels south again). There are different scenarios for the slowing down of the Ocean Conveyor between the next two decade or in a hundred years (Gagosian, 2007).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




É importante para já : «For this reason we assert that this region should be carefully monitored».


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2008 às 11:03)

Andava para aqui numas pesquisas de tempestades de neve e dei com isto  será que vamos ter que comprar latas de atum e mais uns cobertores para este Inverno ??  é sabido que as anomalias andam um pouco malucas...mas nunca se sabe.

Cenário interessante sem dúvida, ao menos já se andam a fazer simulações para o frio....Simulação elaborada pelo Metoffice

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Gulf Stream (or North Atlantic Drift, to give it its proper title) brings warmer water from lower latitudes to the north-east Atlantic, and gives north-west Europe a milder climate than it would otherwise have. 
The mechanism driving circulation in the North Atlantic, of which the Gulf Stream is a part, is shown in the below image.





This mechanism could be affected by man-made global warming in several ways, for example by increased rainfall over the N Atlantic, and hence there is the potential for the Gulf Stream to be reduced, or even switched-off, by man's activities.





When we use the Hadley Centre climate model to look at the response of the N Atlantic ocean circulation to future man-made emissions, shown in the above image, we see that reductions of about 20% by 2100 are predicted, rather than a complete shutdown. Other good climate models see greater or lesser reductions, but none produces a shutdown over the next 100 years.
The Hadley Centre model has also been used to investigate the impact on climate of a hypothetical shut-down of the THC. It predicts that the whole of the northern hemisphere would be cooled, especially the north Atlantic; the UK might see a cooling of 3–5 °C. Daily minimum temperatures in central England in winter could plunge by 10 or 20 °C, and this would likely have a bigger effect on UK society than global warming. However, as was pointed out above, this is a 'what-if' scenario and not a prediction.
The model predictions of only partial shut-down of the THC seem reassuring, but we do not fully understand the reasons for the stability of the ocean circulation, and there have been recent measurements in the N Atlantic which seem to be at variance with model simulations. Hence, research continues to quantify the risk of this potentially high-impact outcome of climate change.


----------



## stormy (14 Nov 2008 às 12:30)

é preciso ver que a CG pode ter enfraquecido mas a C do labrador está com uma bela anomalia positiva


----------

